# ROFR Thread Jan to March 2020 *PLEASE SEE FIRST POST FOR INSTRUCTIONS & FORMATTING TOOL*



## pangyal

Hi everyone!


This thread can be an invaluable tool for buyers looking for some help when researching the most up-to-date prices for DVC contracts on the resale market, so I encourage everyone to post their contracts when they are sent to Disney, no matter if they are big, small, or in-between !

*If you would like me to post your details, PLEASE USE THE FOLLOWING LINK TO GENERATE YOUR DATA STRING OR I CANNOT ADD YOU (yes, I am being totally mean this round, as with all rounds!):*

*https://rofr.scubacat.net*

*Just plug in all of the relevant data and post the resulting string in its entirety.*

If you would like to double-check your entries after using the tool, just know that I need your username at the front and all data in the following order:

DISname---Price per point-Total cost (Price per point x # of points + Maintenance Fees to be paid at closing + Closing fees)-# of points-Home resort-Use Year-# of points available first year (banked or not),# of points current year, # of points following year, and year after that, followed by Date Sent for ROFR.


Please include any other details such as whether the seller is splitting closing or paying current year's MFs. We assume that the buyer pays current year MF and closing, so no need to add those details in writing, only to the total amount.

Then come back and post whether you passed or not *using the tool again so that your completed string looks like the sample below*. Or I will chase you down! Just kidding. But, in the spirit of helping everyone who uses this thread as a resource, please do let us know whether or not Disney waived your contract so that the data is complete. Please do not simply post that you passed, as I cannot comb through the thread to find your contract.


Sample:

pangyal---$144-$33296-219-VGF-Aug-113/14, 219/15, 219/16, 219/17- sent 8/24, passed 9/16

*Please note that I cannot add you if you are missing any of the above details or if your contract has not yet been sent.

Here is a link to old ROFR list threads:

January 2013 - June 2013 at the bottom of page 161
July 2013- December 2013 ROFR List
January 2014-June 2014 ROFR List
July 2014-December 2015 ROFR List
January 2015 - July 2015 ROFR List
September 2015- December 2015 ROFR List
January 2016- March 2016 ROFR List
April 2016- June 2016 ROFR List
July 2016- September 2016 ROFR List
October 2016- December 2016 ROFR List
January 2017- March 2017 ROFR List
April 2017- June 2017 ROFR List
July 2017- Sept 2017 ROFR List
October 2017- December 2017 ROFR List
January 2018- March 2018 ROFR List
April 2018- June 2018 ROFR List
July 2018- Sept 2018 ROFR List
Oct 2018- Dec 2018 ROFR List
Jan 2019- March 2019 ROFR List*
*April 2019- June 2019 ROFR List*
*July 2019- Sept 2019 ROFR List*
*Oct 2019- Dec 2019 ROFR List*


----------



## pangyal

*Please remember that your total price MUST include all closing costs, maintenance fees, and other fees that are a part of the total.

Please make sure to use the nifty tool in Post One both to post your Sent and your Results!

Why am I so picky about using the tool and having the data strings all look cohesive, you ask? Honestly- it makes things so much easier to read for people who are searching for information quickly. Having a standardized format benefits everyone.

Please include the actual date your contract passed or was taken when you report your results. Writing that your contract passed "today" makes it tricky for me to update when I am doing so once per week *


----------



## pangyal

*PASSED 


AKV:*

WhenIsOurNextTrip---$106-$18800-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 220/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 12/11, passed 1/2

Bigorange1023---$108-$19077-160-AKV-Dec-40/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 12/18, passed 1/3

hamilkm---$115-$12666-100-AKV-Dec-70/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 12/24, passed 1/3

Cydni88---$112-$30615-245-AKV-Sep-18/18, 245/19, 245/20, 245/21-seller pays MF '19/ Int'l Seller- sent 12/27, passed 1/6

Lorana---$104-$13958-120-AKV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 120/20, 120/21- sent 12/27, passed 1/8

KristinM---$109-$23980-220-AKV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 220/20, 220/21-Seller pays '20 MF- sent 1/1, passed 1/9

PaintsWindColors---$120-$15948-120-AKV-Dec-120/19, 120/20, 120/21- sent 1/5, passed 1/15

TL-CP96---$97-$48020-485-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 485/20, 485/21- sent 1/9, passed 1/23

Lorana---$135-$7648-50-AKV-Sep-50/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 1/10, passed 1/23

ShadeStreet---$101-$24537-220-AKV-Feb-0/19, 220/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 1/10, passed 1/23

OneLittleSpark2014---$104-$17390-150-AKV-Oct-150/19, 150/20, 150/21-seller pays MF '19- sent 1/13, passed 1/24

unwritten01---$110-$22000-200-AKV-Mar-0/19, 400/20, 200/21-Seller pays 2020 MF and CC- sent 1/27

Jknicholas---$109-$11395-100-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22-Seller pays MF '20- sent 1/14, passed 1/29

kaesa2442---$110-$24574-200-AKV-Aug-0/19, 398/20, 200/21- sent 1/15, passed 1/29

themcivers---$108-$19160-160-AKV-Dec-160/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/17, passed 2/4

TL-CP96---$103-$52750-500-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 500/20, 500/21- sent 1/22, passed 2/8

Wrigleyville---$108-$19149-160-AKV-Dec-144/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/24, passed 2/11

TeeterTots---$105-$17455-150-AKV-Dec-0/18, 246/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 1/27, passed 2/11

RIC2MCO---$112-$30437-250-AKV-Mar-0/19, 216/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 1/25, passed 2/11

Wrigleyville---$108-$19149-160-AKV-Dec-144/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/24, passed 2/11

unwritten01---$110-$22000-200-AKV-Mar-0/19, 400/20, 200/21-Seller pays 2020 MF and CC- sent 1/27, passed 2/12

Mzpalmtree---$108-$21499-180-AKV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 298/20, 180/21- sent 1/29, passed 2/14

DisMomKY---$105-$11762-100-AKV-Apr-0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 1/31, passed 2/18

stwaldman---$110-$11557-100-AKV-Dec-0/18, 54/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 2/1, passed 2/18

Future_WorldPhonencian---$107-$17762-160-AKV-Dec- 0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 2/3, passed 2/18

jekinisa---$121-$27310-220-AKV-Dec-440/19, 220/20, 220/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 2/3, passed 2/19

db24---$105-$24982-220-AKV-Mar-60/19, 440/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 1/8, passed 2/26

krains4---$103-$11400-100-AKV-Mar-0/19, 29/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 2/11, passed 2/28

acalewin---$110-$19353-170-AKV-Apr-6/19, 0/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 2/11, passed 3/2

Perelandra---$100-$17950-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 59/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 2/14, passed 3/4

Running2disney---$106-$17602-160-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 2/21, passed 3/11

abeswede---$103-$19620-180-AKV-Dec-0/19, 196/20, 180/21- sent 2/11, passed 3/11

collections---$108-$6118-50-AKV-Sep-0/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 2/14, passed 3/12

RachStu---$105-$24988-230-AKV-Dec-230/19, 230/20, 230/21- sent 2/27, passed 3/18

striker1064---$102-$18189-160-AKV-Oct-51/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 2/28, passed 3/19

LuvMugsNPins---$103-$17025-160-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 2/28, passed 3/19

mistuhchia---$105-$23324-200-AKV-Dec-0/18, 72/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 3/5, passed 3/24

Clarksfan1---$108-$14320-120-AKV-Apr-0/19, 217/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 3/5, passed 3/24

Jetku---$110-$19413-160-AKV-Jun-3/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 3/6, passed 3/25

Lorana---$120-$10753-80-AKV-Sep-0/19, 80/20, 80/21- sent 3/9, passed 3/25

fixerupper---$110-$19382-160-AKV-Aug-160/19, 320/20, 160/21-Canadian seller- sent 3/10, passed 3/25


*AUL:*

socaldsnyfam---$85-$15030-170-AUL-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 76/20, 170/21- sent 12/20, passed 1/2

ThisIsJason---$105-$11298-100-AUL-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 12/23, passed 1/3

jwinky---$86-$11675-125-AUL-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 0/21- sent 2/17, passed 3/6

kimmy5726---$92-$10584-105-AUL-Jun-0/19, 69/20, 105/21- sent 2/6, passed 3/9

superden---$97-$9186-80-AUL-Jun-0/19, 80/20, 80/21-Subsidized Dues- sent 2/25, passed 3/13

ndstaniv---$98-$19280-200-AUL-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22-SUBSZD, NO MFs to 22- sent 2/13, passed 3/18

*BCV:*

WhenIsOurNextTrip---$142-$14725-100-BCV-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 1/7, passed 1/21

DVCSunDevil---$134-$27600-200-BCV-Jun-200/19, 50/20, 200/21- sent 1/13, passed 1/29

keyser98soze---$159-$17142-100-BCV-Feb-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/29, passed 2/14

TandemShoehorns---$140-$31818-210-BCV-Feb-0/19, 420/20, 210/21- sent 2/3, passed 2/20

Pintrader88---$151-$24319-150-BCV-Dec-150/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 2/26, passed 3/18

*BLT:*


Kenito---$140-$14575-100-BLT-Feb-0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 12/18, passed 1/2

rrflorida---$132-$29148-200-BLT-Aug-0/18, 91/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 12/18, passed 1/3

bebec22---$150-$16293-100-BLT-Feb-0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 1/6, passed 1/14

jwinky---$135-$23423-160-BLT-Mar-0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/10, passed 1/23

Mark Coviello---$153-$6642-40-BLT-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 33/20, 40/21- sent 1/13, passed 1/28

Liquidice---$133-$21895-160-BLT-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 160/21-sent 1/10, passed 1/23

MKBMD---$136-$22375-160-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 1/14, passed 1/29

HowdyHowdy---$140-$18105-125-BLT-Feb-0/19, 3/20, 125/21- sent 1/29, passed 2/12

MonkeyKnifeFight---$142-$31966-210-BLT-Apr-0/19, 366/20, 210/21-International- sent 1/27, passed 2/13

DadDVC---$135-$22900-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/29, passed 2/14

Domique---$149-$15849-100-BLT-Feb--1/19, 62/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/29, passed 2/14

teukie w.---$140-$14585-100-BLT-Aug-0/19, 9/20, 100/21- sent 1/30, passed 2/17

jekinisa---$162-$16802-100-BLT-Dec-132/19, 100/20, 100/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 2/4, passed 2/19

dhearsch---$133-$13995-100-BLT-Aug-0/18, 87/19, 13/20, 100/21- sent 2/5, passed 2/24

dhearsch---$132-$17234-125-BLT-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 157/20, 125/21- sent 2/11, passed 3/3

MikeDVCcc---$150-$17876-110-BLT-Dec-4/19, 110/20, 110/21- sent 2/21, passed 3/11

DadDVC---$135-$23250-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 2/24, passed 3/18

CmdrThor---$135-$23482-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 223/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 2/24, passed 3/18

Melissa M---$154-$16593-100-BLT-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 3/2, passed 3/19

accm---$142-$15421-100-BLT-Aug-0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 3/4, passed 3/24

pinnocchiosdad---$136-$23542-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 3/16, passed 3/24


*BWV:*


Morg189---$117-$25603-200-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 12/31, passed 1/8

espov---$129-$7079-50-BWV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 12/30, passed 1/8

Mickey_P---$124-$26904-200-BWV-Feb-0/19, 183/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/21, passed 2/7

lp3lp3---$129-$19935-150-BWV-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 254/20, 150/21- sent 1/30, passed 2/17

Neo2032---$119-$27292-210-BWV-Dec-0/18, 137/19, 210/20, 210/21- sent 2/8, passed 2/27

Pamkat1820---$125-$27149-200-BWV-Mar-0/19, 400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 2/20, passed 3/6

Keppyslinger---$130-$15125-106-BWV-Jun-0/19, 106/20, 106/21- sent 2/19, passed 3/6

*DRR:



HH:



OKW:*

Tami.grantasl---$99-$19488-190-OKW-Aug-90/18, 190/19, 190/20, 190/21- sent 2/21, passed 3/11

DisneyEH1---$126-$9285-70-OKW-Oct-70/19, 140/20, 70/21- sent 3/2, passed 3/19


*OKW EXTENDED:*

Kim00188---$104-$27572-250-OKW(E)-Sep-0/19, 225/20, 250/21-Buyer/Seller Split 2020 MF- sent 12/30, passed 1/9

havertown---$115-$31757-250-OKW(E)-Apr-0/18, 250/19, 500/20, 250/21-Seller paying MF '19- sent 1/15, passed 1/29


*PVB:*

Riker143---$137-$28760-200-PVB-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 204/20, 200/21-Free closing costs- sent 1/2, passed 1/9

Huskers4Disney---$150-$32109-200-PVB-Dec-0/18, 400/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 1/6, passed 1/14

poofyo101---$132-$20819-150-PVB-Dec-0/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21-seller pays closing- sent 1/7, passed 1/16

TTA Rider Matt---$137-$14225-100-PVB-Dec-0/18, 6/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 1/10, passed 1/23

InBassAngler---$145-$27239-175-PVB-Dec-0/18, 222/19, 107/20, 175/21- sent 1/10, passed 1/23

mahnicca---$133-$24257-175-PVB-Dec-124/19, 51/20, 175/21- sent 1/15, passed 1/29

NB2FL---$133-$23058-160-PVB-Dec-0/18, 185/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/12, passed 1/29

Dwar9739---$135-$15385-110-PVB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 110/21-Seller pays MF 2020- sent 1/20, passed 2/6

Hallowkitty---$140-$22634-150-PVB-Dec-143/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 1/20, addendum 1/30, passed 2/7

GCorbett---$141-$32985-220-PVB-Aug-229/19, 220/20, 220/21-Seller pays 2 months' MF- sent 1/23, passed 2/11

CanadaAng---$120-$55200-450-PVB-Feb-0/19, 8/20, 450/21, 450/22- sent 1/23, passed 2/11

HappilyEverAfter2007---$145-$8220-50-PVB-Apr-0/19, 76/20, 50/21- sent 1/29, passed 2/19

knottgoofy --- $149-$18625-125-PVB-June-0/19, 250/20, 125/21, 125/22- sent 2/7 passed 2/27

Dakkota10---$135-$15385-110-PVB-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 110/21- sent 2/9, passed 2/27

Lizzy1311---$143-$22245-150-PVB-Feb-150/19, 56/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 2/13, passed 3/2

CheapSentiment---$147-$32115-200-PVB-Dec-200/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 2/19, passed 3/3

wezguycsu---$138-$16472-110-PVB-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 110/20, 110/21- sent 2/12, passed 3/4

Mark S---$143-$28600-200-PVB-Dec-0/18, 200/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 2/16, passed 3/6

BoatDriver---$131-$17224-125-PVB-Mar-0/19, 125/20, 125/21, 125/22- sent 2/9, passed 3/6

Clarabelle1987---$145-$8164-50-PVB-Jun-0/19, 58/20, 50/21- sent 2/17, passed 3/6

Mzpalmtree---$149-$16209-100-PVB-Jun-0/19, 121/20, 100/21- sent 2/21, passed 3/11

RachStu---$143-$40410-275-PVB-Dec-484/19, 275/20, 275/21- sent 2/21, passed 3/11

FireworksEverAfter---$147-$11865-75-PVB-Apr-0/19, 75/20, 75/21- sent 2/14, passed 3/13

DisneyYannuzzFam---$140-$26364-175-PVB-Oct-1/19, 175/20, 175/21- sent 2/27, passed 3/18

LisaDay---$138-$26042-175-PVB-Dec-0/18, 16/19, 164/20, 175/21- sent 3/3, passed 3/20

Djscarlette---$135-$18088-125-PVB-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 97/20, 125/21- sent 3/6, passed 3/25

Robin&Marion---$139-$32912-220-PVB-Aug-0/19, 440/20, 220/21- sent 3/5, passed 3/26

*SSR:*


DisMomKY---$110-$12212-100-SSR-Apr-100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 1/2, passed 1/8

ryesch---$110-$21632-180-SSR-Dec-175/18, 180/19, 180/20, 180/21-seller pays MF '19- sent 12/31, passed 1/9

debkey1025---$93-$21058-200-SSR-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 1/14, passed 1/23

Canadian Frank---$107-$17675-150-SSR-Sep-119/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 1/16, passed 2/4

SleeplessInTO---$96-$15951-150-SSR-Mar-0/19, 168/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/20, passed 2/6

Larry47591---$96-$8803-85-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 85/21- sent 1/22, passed 2/8

dbtex83---$119-$6803-50-SSR-Feb-0/19, 100/20, 50/21- sent 1/28, passed 2/12

jmccarthy22---$103-$22881-200-SSR-Aug-0/18, 130/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 1/29, passed 2/17

DisneyDadNH1984---$100-$20665-200-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 2/1, passed 2/18

Cupcake232---$93-$14465-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 51/20, 109/21-Seller pays 2020 MF- sent 1/31, passed 2/18

Gennie555---$97-$15075-150-SSR-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 150/21- sent 2/7, passed 2/27

MickeyMouseEsq---$102-$22458-200-SSR-Dec-0/18, 200/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 2/13, passed 2/28

Nappy1380---$95-$26915-270-SSR-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 270/21- sent 2/20, passed 3/6

Mixed Nuts---$95-$21060-210-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 74/20, 210/21- sent 2/26, passed 3/18

jginpl---$103-$3220-25-SSR-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 6/20, 25/21- sent 3/05, passed 3/25

Karasawyer26---$100-$18234-160-SSR-Mar-13/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 3/12, passed 4/1

*VGC:*

DebbieB---$180-$27707-150-VGC-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 1/20, 150/21-Seller pays 2020 MF- sent 1/4, passed 1/13

montreid---$177-$29320-160-VGC-Mar-0/19, 223/20, 160/21- sent 1/6, passed 1/14

DisVegas---$175-$59122-320-VGC-Jun-0/19, 320/20, 320/21- sent 1/7, passed 1/15

Adam Martinez---$190-$20668-100-VGC-Feb-0/19, 126/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 2/5, passed 2/21

*VGF:*


z71tray---$155-$12806-75-VGF-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 150/20, 75/21- sent 12/27, passed 1/6


WhenIsOurNextTrip---$160-$22342-130-VGF-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 173/20, 130/21- sent 1/2, passed 1/14

poofyo101---$165-$17234-100-VGF-Dec-200/19, 100/20, 100/21-seller pays mf' 19- sent 1/10, passed 1/23

poofyo101---$145-$15741-100-VGF-Feb-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 2/26, passed 3/18

DVC Fanatic---$160-$19263-110-VGF-Dec-29/19, 110/20, 110/21- sent 2/29, passed 3/19



*WL/ BRV:*


Tyr423---$92-$15604-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 170/20, 150/21- sent 12/20, passed 1/16

English---$100-$16722-150-BRV@WL-Oct-48/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 1/13, passed 1/24


*WL/ CCV:*

ThisIsJason---$160-$16730-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 12/23, passed 1/3

ThisIsJason---$150-$15920-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 1/18, passed 2/5

CheapSentiment---$149-$20554-125-CCV@WL-Sep-136/19, 236/20, 125/21- sent 1/31, passed 2/17

badeacon---$144-$11465-75-CCV@WL-Feb-0/19, 150/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 2/17, passed 3/6

*VB:



WAITING 


AKV:*



DisMomKY---$110-$13543-110-AKV-Jun-0/19, 111/20, 110/21- sent 1/21



*AUL:



BCV:*

SherylLC---$138-$15203-100-BCV-Apr-0/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 3/13

*BLT:*


jekinisa---$162-$16802-100-BLT-Dec-132/19, 100/20, 100/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 2/4



*BWV:



HH:



OKW:*

Jason_79---$90-$12655-135-OKW-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 117/21- sent 2/17

Amanda Sam---$90-$10429-100-OKW-Dec-100/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 3/12


*OKW EXTENDED:



PVB:*


RicFL---$145-$31119-200-PVB-Dec-151/18, 200/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 12/6

Huskers4Disney---$150-$32109-200-PVB-Dec-0/18, 400/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 1/6

Anna_e---$130-$14670-100-PVB-Dec-32/18, 100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 1/9

MickeyMouseEsq---$155-$12684-75-PVB-Dec-0/18, 150/19, 75/20, 75/21- sent 2/19

best.day.ever---$155-$16808-100-PVB-Sep-100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 2/21

CheapSentiment---$147-$32115-200-PVB-Dec-200/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 2/19

BEACHCLUBVILLAS---$143-$30848-200-PVB-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 400/20, 200/21- sent 3/7



*SSR:*


Justadreamaway77---$108-$11500-100-SSR-Oct-200/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 3/30

*VGC:



VGF:*

z71tray---$175-$24201-125-VGF-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 250/20, 125/21- sent 2/28

domvf07---$155-$24899-150-VGF-Oct-0/18, 37/19, 161/20, 150/21- sent 3/25

*WL/ BRV:*

K. Cricket---$100-$11321-100-BRV@WL-Aug-0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 2/11

*WL/ CCV:


VB:




TAKEN 



AKV:*

rylie grite (Seller)---$100-$16575-160-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 160/21-Seller pays '20 MF- sent 1/13, taken 1/23

poofyo101---$105-$32500-300-AKV-Dec-426/19, 270/20, 300/21-seller pays mf' 20- sent 2/11, taken 2/25

Jetku---$102-$16830-165-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 48/21- sent 2/5, taken 2/26

ANONYMOUS---$102-$23756-220-AKV-Mar-220/19, 220/20, 220/21, 220/22-seller pays mf' 20- sent 2/19, taken 3/18


*AUL:



BCV:



BLT:*


tputorti---$128-$20042-160-BLT-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, seller pays 20 MF and credit for 21 MF- sent 1/28, taken 2/14

Kenito---$129-$33243-250-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 2/21, taken 3/3

*BWV:*


wrdoc---$110-$26244-222-BWV-Mar-0/19, 149/20, 222/21, 222/22- sent 1/18, taken 2/4

WhenIsOurNextTrip---$105-$16390-150-BWV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 25/20, 150/21-Seller pays MF 20- sent 2/6, taken 2/25

*HH:



OKW:




OKW EXTENDED:



PVB:




SSR:*

Jason_79---$90-$12655-135-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 116/21, 200/22- sent 2/17, taken 3/12



*VGC:*

poofyo101---$165-$27400-160-VGC-Dec-0/18, 142/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/17, taken 2/4


*VGF:



WL/ BRV:



WL/ CCV:



VB:*


----------



## socaldsnyfam

socaldsnyfam---$85-$15030-170-AUL-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 76/20, 170/21- sent 12/20, passed 1/2/20

i couldn't add it to the old one so i posted here.


----------



## WhenIsOurNextTrip

Adding on at VGF

WhenIsOurNextTrip---$160-$22342-130-VGF-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 173/20, 130/21- sent 1/2


----------



## WhenIsOurNextTrip

UPDATE

Found out today that ROFR passed. 

WhenIsOurNextTrip---$106-$18800-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 220/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 12/11, passed 1/2


----------



## Bigorange1023

Bigorange1023---$108-$19077-160-AKV-Dec-40/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 12/18, passed 1/3


----------



## hamilkm

hamilkm---$115-$12666-100-AKV-Dec-70/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 12/24, passed 1/3


----------



## rrflorida

rrflorida---$132-$29148-200-BLT-Aug-0/18, 91/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 12/18, passed 1/3


----------



## ThisIsJason

ThisIsJason---$105-$11298-100-AUL-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 12/23, passed 1/3
ThisIsJason---$160-$16730-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 12/23 , passed 1/3


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## bebec22

Became a member this past June with a resale BLT contract. Added on 75 direct points the day before the minimum changed to 100 and now I’m hopefully adding on again!


bebec22---$150-$16293-100-BLT-Feb-0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 1/6


----------



## Cydni88

Update, we just received information that we passed ROFR! Also, I wasn't able to make two notes in the link but it was also an international seller.

Cydni88---$112-$30615-245-AKV-Sep-18/18, 245/19, 245/20, 245/21-seller pays MF '19- sent 12/27, passed 1/6


----------



## RanDIZ

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> WhenIsOurNextTrip---$106-$18800-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 220/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 12/11, passed 1/2
> 
> Bigorange1023---$108-$19077-160-AKV-Dec-40/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 12/18, passed 1/3
> 
> hamilkm---$115-$12666-100-AKV-Dec-70/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 12/24, passed 1/3
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> socaldsnyfam---$85-$15030-170-AUL-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 76/20, 170/21- sent 12/20, passed 1/2
> 
> ThisIsJason---$105-$11298-100-AUL-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 12/23, passed 1/3
> 
> *BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:*
> 
> 
> rrflorida---$132-$29148-200-BLT-Aug-0/18, 91/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 12/18, passed 1/3
> 
> 
> *DRR:
> 
> 
> 
> HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGC:
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:*
> 
> ThisIsJason---$160-$16730-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 12/23 , passed 1/3
> 
> *VB:
> 
> 
> 
> WAITING
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> Cydni88---$112-$30615-245-AKV-Sep-18/18, 245/19, 245/20-seller pays MF '19- sent 12/27
> 
> Lorana---$104-$13958-120-AKV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 120/20, 120/21- sent 12/27
> 
> 
> RanDIZ---$109-$12082-100-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 1/6
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:
> 
> 
> 
> BWV:*
> 
> espov---$129-$7079-50-BWV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 12/30
> 
> Morg189---$117-$25603-200-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 12/31
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:*
> 
> 
> RicFL---$145-$31119-200-PVB-Dec-151/18, 200/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 12/6
> 
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> ryesch---$110-$21632-180-SSR-Dec-175/18, 180/19, 180/20, 180/21-seller pays MF '19- sent 12/31
> 
> DisMomKY---$110-$12212-100-SSR-Apr-100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 1/1
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:*
> 
> WhenIsOurNextTrip---$160-$22342-130-VGF-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 173/20, 130/21- sent 1/2
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> Tyr423---$92-$15604-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 170/20, 150/21- sent 12/20
> 
> *WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> VB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*





pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> WhenIsOurNextTrip---$106-$18800-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 220/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 12/11, passed 1/2
> 
> Bigorange1023---$108-$19077-160-AKV-Dec-40/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 12/18, passed 1/3
> 
> hamilkm---$115-$12666-100-AKV-Dec-70/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 12/24, passed 1/3
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> socaldsnyfam---$85-$15030-170-AUL-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 76/20, 170/21- sent 12/20, passed 1/2
> 
> ThisIsJason---$105-$11298-100-AUL-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 12/23, passed 1/3
> 
> *BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:*
> 
> 
> rrflorida---$132-$29148-200-BLT-Aug-0/18, 91/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 12/18, passed 1/3
> 
> 
> *DRR:
> 
> 
> 
> HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGC:
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:*
> 
> ThisIsJason---$160-$16730-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 12/23 , passed 1/3
> 
> *VB:
> 
> 
> 
> WAITING
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> Cydni88---$112-$30615-245-AKV-Sep-18/18, 245/19, 245/20-seller pays MF '19- sent 12/27
> 
> Lorana---$104-$13958-120-AKV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 120/20, 120/21- sent 12/27
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:
> 
> 
> 
> BWV:*
> 
> espov---$129-$7079-50-BWV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 12/30
> 
> Morg189---$117-$25603-200-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 12/31
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:*
> 
> 
> RicFL---$145-$31119-200-PVB-Dec-151/18, 200/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 12/6
> 
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> ryesch---$110-$21632-180-SSR-Dec-175/18, 180/19, 180/20, 180/21-seller pays MF '19- sent 12/31
> 
> DisMomKY---$110-$12212-100-SSR-Apr-100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 1/1
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:*
> 
> WhenIsOurNextTrip---$160-$22342-130-VGF-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 173/20, 130/21- sent 1/2
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> Tyr423---$92-$15604-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 170/20, 150/21- sent 12/20
> 
> *WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> VB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*


----------



## Heather07438

Good luck Morg189!  
That's a contract we'd like too for our 1st DVC.


----------



## espov

Cydni88 said:


> Update, we just received information that we passed ROFR! Also, I wasn't able to make two notes in the link but it was also an international seller.
> 
> Cydni88---$112-$30615-245-AKV-Sep-18/18, 245/19, 245/20, 245/21-seller pays MF '19- sent 12/27, passed 1/6


My contract was sent the 30th, your post gives me hope for a response today. LOL, only bad news, i keep refreshing my email.


----------



## DisVegas

DisVegas---$175-$59122-320-VGC-Jun-0/19, 320/20, 320/21- sent 1/7

First contract, wish us luck!


----------



## tyr423

espov said:


> My contract was sent the 30th, your post gives me hope for a response today. LOL, only bad news, i keep refreshing my email.


Ugh, mine was sent on 12/20. Every time my Gmail dings on my phone I get a lump in my throat. Seeing others who sent after get a response before mine is a little unnerving.... but I guess that’s the way it goes!


----------



## espov

tyr423 said:


> Ugh, mine was sent on 12/20. Every time my Gmail dings on my phone I get a lump in my throat. Seeing others who sent after get a response before mine is a little unnerving.... but I guess that’s the way it goes!


 
where is your contract? Just trying to see if there is one resort they are taking longer with. Mine is at boardwalk.


----------



## tyr423

espov said:


> where is your contract? Just trying to see if there is one resort they are taking longer with. Mine is at boardwalk.


BRV. I would love to see how Disney handles this stuff on their end. Right now it’s all a big mystery.


----------



## Lorana

Cydni88 said:


> Update, we just received information that we passed ROFR! Also, I wasn't able to make two notes in the link but it was also an international seller.
> 
> Cydni88---$112-$30615-245-AKV-Sep-18/18, 245/19, 245/20, 245/21-seller pays MF '19- sent 12/27, passed 1/6



oh, ours went over the business day after you. Here’s hoping that means I hear back soon, too!


----------



## DisMomKY

Lorana said:


> oh, ours went over the business day after you. Here’s hoping that means I hear back soon, too!


So yours went the 30th? Mine went the 2nd since they were closed on the 1st


----------



## Huskers4Disney

Total Noob here....First DVC offer.   Excited and nervous all at the same time!



Huskers4Disney---$150-$32109-200-PVB-Dec-0/18, 400/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 1/6


----------



## badeacon

Huskers4Disney said:


> Total Noob here....First DVC offer.   Excited and nervous all at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> Huskers4Disney---$150-$32109-200-PVB-Dec-0/18, 400/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 1/6


Nervous about buying? No need to be nervous about passing at that price! Great loads contract!!


----------



## Huskers4Disney

badeacon said:


> Nervous about buying? No need to be nervous about passing at that price! Great loads contract!!


Just nervous because it's a new process for us.  I feel like we've researched quite a bit and these boards are super helpful, but it is a lot of new terminology, info, etc. Definitely feeling more excitement than anything else!


----------



## DisMomKY

Huskers4Disney said:


> Total Noob here....First DVC offer.   Excited and nervous all at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> Huskers4Disney---$150-$32109-200-PVB-Dec-0/18, 400/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 1/6


That’s a great contract!


----------



## espov

Question for all the new DVC members or soon to be members *fingers crossed* lol
- are any of you thinking about adding 100 pts direct for perks? If so when? What resort?


----------



## Lorana

DisMomKY said:


> So yours went the 30th? Mine went the 2nd since they were closed on the 1st



Yes, on the 30th.  Nothing yet, though, and I recognize that I probably won't hear anything until the end of the month, but one can hope!


----------



## DisMomKY

espov said:


> Question for all the new DVC members or soon to be members *fingers crossed* lol
> - are any of you thinking about adding 100 pts direct for perks? If so when? What resort?


No they aren’t worth the cost increase for us


----------



## Lorana

espov said:


> Question for all the new DVC members or soon to be members *fingers crossed* lol
> - are any of you thinking about adding 100 pts direct for perks? If so when? What resort?



i started with direct points at BRV because we wanted the perks, especially for savings on annual passes. We chose it as it’s one of our favorites, but also not completely outrageous direct price. We bought our remaining bought our remaining points resale (also BRV).

We’re now adding on at AKV via resale (assuming we pass ROFR).


----------



## WhenIsOurNextTrip

espov said:


> Question for all the new DVC members or soon to be members *fingers crossed* lol
> - are any of you thinking about adding 100 pts direct for perks? If so when? What resort?



I currently have about 5 contracts at various points in the closing process. All resale. 
As a Florida resident I couldn’t justify paying the cost of direct, especially since we already have silver annual passes and the discounts to go with it. That said, I would really like to get the special event perks, so I very well could see myself adding 2 x 50 points contracts DIRECT(assuming they don’t raise the point level again) once we determine which resorts we want a few more points at. And it makes sense because then I don’t have to wait for months for a small point contract with the same use year to come on the resale market.


----------



## SG131

espov said:


> Question for all the new DVC members or soon to be members *fingers crossed* lol
> - are any of you thinking about adding 100 pts direct for perks? If so when? What resort?


Nope no interest. I wouldn’t get enough out of the perks to make it worth all the extra money. Had they not put resale restrictions in place reflections would have been my second home instead of BLT.


----------



## tyr423

I contemplated it. The desire to be “varsity DVC” ,as it’s portrayed a lot by the DVC “hardos” gave me some thought. Then I did the math and I realized that for my family, the direct route just was not worth it in any of the scenarios I played out.


----------



## BWoody

espov said:


> Question for all the new DVC members or soon to be members *fingers crossed* lol
> - are any of you thinking about adding 100 pts direct for perks? If so when? What resort?


Nope. Not worth it. I might buy direct if/ when I decide to add on 25 or 50 points for the convenience with difficulty matching use year. Also the savings aren't as much when looking at such a small contract, but will not add on 100 direct. If I decide to add on more than 50 I'll be patient and find the right resale.


----------



## Heather07438

We're close to buying DVC for the 1st time and no matter how much my heart wants to buy direct, my head says "No!"  
The perks/discounts are nice but saving $5-10k resale could buy alot of fun at WDW on our trips over the next several years.


----------



## PaintsWindColors

PaintsWindColors---$120-$15948-120-AKV-Dec-120/19, 120/20, 120/21- sent 1/5


----------



## espov

SG131 said:


> Nope no interest. I wouldn’t get enough out of the perks to make it worth all the extra money. Had they not put resale restrictions in place reflections would have been my second home instead of BLT.





BWoody said:


> Nope. Not worth it. I might buy direct if/ when I decide to add on 25 or 50 points for the convenience with difficulty matching use year. Also the savings aren't as much when looking at such a small contract, but will not add on 100 direct. If I decide to add on more than 50 I'll be patient and find the right resale.





tyr423 said:


> I contemplated it. The desire to be “varsity DVC” ,as it’s portrayed a lot by the DVC “hardos” gave me some thought. Then I did the math and I realized that for my family, the direct route just was not worth it in any of the scenarios I played out.





Heather07438 said:


> We're close to buying DVC for the 1st time and no matter how much my heart wants to buy direct, my head says "No!"
> The perks/discounts are nice but saving $5-10k resale could buy alot of fun at WDW on our trips over the next several years.


 

I keep trying to run the numbers and the only perk that would kinda make sense is the Gold AP option. However; I still don't know how many years I'll actually go to Disney more than once or twice; esp once my son starts school. Not to mention all the other destinations we would want him to travel to. And Yes the "Blue Card" would be nice; but I can't pay that extra fee just in case I some day could use a discount. I was just trying to get a feel for what the new member's thoughts on adding direct.

I actually added 50 pts and still saved over $4,000. ( same use year and same home resort)


----------



## espov

WhenIsOurNextTrip said:


> I currently have about 5 contracts at various points in the closing process. All resale.
> As a Florida resident I couldn’t justify paying the cost of direct, especially since we already have silver annual passes and the discounts to go with it. That said, I would really like to get the special event perks, so I very well could see myself adding 2 x 50 points contracts DIRECT(assuming they don’t raise the point level again) once we determine which resorts we want a few more points at. And it makes sense because then I don’t have to wait for months for a small point contract with the same use year to come on the resale market.



It's funny bc I thought that you would not want the direct bc you already get FL rates for tickets. But I guess that's why Disney still has high direct sales, bc we all want different things.


----------



## espov

Lorana said:


> i started with direct points at BRV because we wanted the perks, especially for savings on annual passes. We chose it as it’s one of our favorites, but also not completely outrageous direct price. We bought our remaining bought our remaining points resale (also BRV).
> 
> We’re now adding on at AKV via resale (assuming we pass ROFR).



If I ever was to buy direct, it would def be at one of the lower costing resorts. Most likely Old Key West, since it'd give me the longest contract for a decent price. Wish I would have gotten into the DVC world when it was just 25 pts for direct perks.


----------



## tyr423

espov said:


> If I ever was to buy direct, it would def be at one of the lower costing resorts. Most likely Old Key West, since it'd give me the longest contract for a decent price. Wish I would have gotten into the DVC world when it was just 25 pts for direct perks.


Oh, if I could only go back 5 years with the knowledge that I possess now!


----------



## Bing Showei

tyr423 said:


> Oh, if I could only go back 5 years with the knowledge that I possess now!


Agreed. I’d skip Disney’s timeshares altogether, bought AMD and shorted Oil.


----------



## Lorana

Woohoo!!  Just got word we passed!!

Lorana---$104-$13958-120-AKV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 120/20, 120/21- sent 12/27, passed 1/8


----------



## DisMomKY

Lorana said:


> Woohoo!!  Just got word we passed!!
> 
> Lorana---$104-$13958-120-AKV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 120/20, 120/21- sent 12/27, passed 1/8


Eek we sent ours on 1:2 so I’m hoping for some news next week


----------



## RanDIZ

Lorana said:


> Woohoo!!  Just got word we passed!!
> 
> Lorana---$104-$13958-120-AKV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 120/20, 120/21- sent 12/27, passed 1/8


Mine sent 1/6. Sounds like they’re moving fast. 

RanDIZ—-$109-$12,082-100-AKL-Dec-0/19, 100/20, 100/21-sent 1/6


----------



## DisMomKY

Just got word we passed!!!
DisMomKY---$110-$12212-100-SSR-Apr-100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 1/2-passed 1/8


----------



## KristinM

KristinM---$109-$23980-220-AKV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 220/20, 220/21-slr pays 20 MF- sent 1/1


----------



## espov

DisMomKY said:


> Just got word we passed!!!
> DisMomKY---$110-$12212-100-SSR-Apr-100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 1/2-passed 1/8


Congratulations!!! Still waiting lol


----------



## DisMomKY

espov said:


> Congratulations!!! Still waiting lol


Hopefully it will be soon.


----------



## Morg189

Beyond excited (that I can stop checking my email every 30 minutes) !!! Check again @espov I just got the email around 6pm

Morg189---$117-$25603-200-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 12/31, passed 1/8


----------



## espov

Morg189 said:


> Beyond excited (that I can stop checking my email every 30 minutes) !!! Check again @espov I just got the email around 6pm
> 
> Morg189---$117-$25603-200-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 12/31, passed 1/8


I’m starting to think my agent probably got the news yet hasn’t gotten back to me. They did take forever to get the signed copy over to Disney... ugh


----------



## DisMomKY

espov said:


> I’m starting to think my agent probably got the news yet hasn’t gotten back to me. They did take forever to get the signed copy over to Disney... ugh


Who are you going through


----------



## tyr423

espov said:


> I’m starting to think my agent probably got the news yet hasn’t gotten back to me. They did take forever to get the signed copy over to Disney... ugh


Mine sent it over within a day and it’s been 20 days since Disney received it..... so you are not alone. I emailed my agent yesterday and she said they hadn’t gotten anything back yet. Kind of frustrating seeing lots of people get a decision in less then a week and still no word.


----------



## espov

DisMomKY said:


> Who are you going through


Fidelity


----------



## espov

tyr423 said:


> Mine sent it over within a day and it’s been 20 days since Disney received it..... so you are not alone. I emailed my agent yesterday and she said they hadn’t gotten anything back yet. Kind of frustrating seeing lots of people get a decision in less then a week and still no word.


That sucks have you reached out to your agent. I’ve read other posts were ppl mentioned they thought the agent sent the file on a certain day and then found out it was after that’s date.


----------



## DisMomKY

espov said:


> Fidelity


Gotcha, we are going through Buy and Sale DVC


----------



## Huskers4Disney

DisMomKY said:


> Just got word we passed!!!
> DisMomKY---$110-$12212-100-SSR-Apr-100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 1/2-passed 1/8


Wow! That was fast!


----------



## DisMomKY

Huskers4Disney said:


> Wow! That was fast!


We were shocked! I will say our broker has been awesome and on top of everything and the owners have sent everything back super quick for their signing after accepting our offer. I think it took 4 hours from offer to everyone signing the offer and it was sent for ROFR the next morning


----------



## tyr423

espov said:


> Fidelity


Fidelity as well. Maybe they are dropping the ball???


----------



## db24

First time buying DVC and now the waiting game begins.

db24---$105-$24982-220-AKV-Mar-60/19, 440/20, 220/21- sent 1/8


----------



## espov

tyr423 said:


> Fidelity as well. Maybe they are dropping the ball???


It took over 10 days to get a fully executed contract. I hope the first email I receive tomorrow is the good news that my contract passed ROFR.


----------



## KristinM

tyr423 said:


> Fidelity as well. Maybe they are dropping the ball???



I’ll tell you I would probably not go through Fidelity. My first purchase was with DVC resale market and they were awesome. I found a second contract that was too good to pass up but it was with Fidelity. It took several days after submitting my offer for them to let me know it was already pending a sale, even though the website said available. I went back to DVC resale market for my next 2 offers(one didn’t pass ROFR) and will probably stick with them going forward.  They have very quick turn around.


----------



## RanDIZ

DisMomKY said:


> Just got word we passed!!!
> DisMomKY---$110-$12212-100-SSR-Apr-100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 1/2-passed 1/8


Wow, Quick response! Hope I hear soon.


----------



## ThisIsJason

Bing Showei said:


> Agreed. I’d skip Disney’s timeshares altogether, bought AMD and shorted Oil.



My dad bought 1,000 shares of AMD back in April 2015 for $2.30 a share. I just laughed, he is the one laughing now, all the way to the bank.


----------



## SG131

espov said:


> Fidelity


Unfortunately Fidelity is notoriously slow.  I wouldn’t be surprised if that is not the date they finally got around to sending it.


----------



## Kim00188

So excited!

Kim00188---$104-$27572-250-OKW(E)-Sep-0/19, 225/20, 250/21-Buyer/seller Split 2020 MF- sent 12/30, passed 1/9


----------



## espov

SG131 said:


> Unfortunately Fidelity is notoriously slow.  I wouldn’t be surprised if that is not the date they finally got around to sending it.


Yes, I see as everyone is getting the response and i'm here waiting.... LOL


----------



## KristinM

KristinM said:


> KristinM---$109-$23980-220-AKV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 220/20, 220/21-slr pays 20 MF- sent 1/1


Passed.  1/9/20


----------



## Huskers4Disney

I think I may have a Disney Disease.  I check this board on the regular to see if anyone has received news regarding their offers or if someone made a new offer.


----------



## bebec22

Huskers4Disney said:


> I think I may have a Disney Disease.  I check this board on the regular to see if anyone has received news regarding their offers or if someone made a new offer.


Don't worry, I have the same disease.  I don't know about you but I definitely don't want a cure!


----------



## espov

bebec22 said:


> Don't worry, I have the same disease.  I don't know about you but I definitely don't want a cure!



Having the new listing APP with notifications on my phone is killing me.


----------



## EAHajd

Huskers4Disney said:


> I think I may have a Disney Disease.  I check this board on the regular to see if anyone has received news regarding their offers or if someone made a new offer.



I have the same disease! I don't even have anything in ROFR at the moment! I did last year at this time! I love to see the quick responses! It took 3 weeks to find out last year at this time!


----------



## Cydni88

Huskers4Disney said:


> I think I may have a Disney Disease.  I check this board on the regular to see if anyone has received news regarding their offers or if someone made a new offer.



I do the same thing even after I've already received our ROFR response.


----------



## montreid

Disney Disease Syndrome too here 

Closed on AUL Dec 26 - DVC Store - Yamalin   -GREAT!
Closing in progress:  AUL  with DVC Resale Market - Andy  - GREAT!
One at ROFR with BuyAndSell - Jason -- extremely responsive GREAT!

Two taken by Disney with Fidelity -  good emails from agents
One failed bid with Fidelity - poor emails --more because of flaky buyer IMHO than agent 
-Yes Fidelity tends to be slow on the posting and update of the website.    Placing bids can be frustrating too as it doesn't look like the submissions hit the agents quickly or in a standard fashion --or their queue system is messed up.
-but once you get the individual agent for the listing, it tends to be pretty good and regular process.


----------



## Ryesch

ryesch---$110-$21632-180-SSR-Dec-175/18, 180/19, 180/20, 180/21-seller pays MF '19- sent 12/31, passed 1/9


----------



## tyr423

montreid said:


> Disney Disease Syndrome too here
> 
> Closed on AUL Dec 26 - DVC Store - Yamalin   -GREAT!
> Closing in progress:  AUL  with DVC Resale Market - Andy  - GREAT!
> One at ROFR with BuyAndSell - Jason -- extremely responsive GREAT!
> 
> Two taken by Disney with Fidelity -  good emails from agents
> One failed bid with Fidelity - poor emails --more because of flaky buyer IMHO than agent
> -Yes Fidelity tends to be slow on the posting and update of the website.    Placing bids can be frustrating too as it doesn't look like the submissions hit the agents quickly or in a standard fashion --or their queue system is messed up.
> -but once you get the individual agent for the listing, it tends to be pretty good and regular process.


My Fidelity experience has been good, other then having to wait longer then most people posting here. I placed a bid at 8PM and agent contacted me at 11AM the next day. Offer was accepted one hour later. Got an email saying contract was sent for ROFR one day later. That’s where it slowed down. I don’t know if that’s on Disney’s end or if the contract wasn’t actually sent over when they said it was. I’d like to believe it’s on Disney’s end..... but a lot of people getting responses back much quicker then mine. Hoping maybe by tomorrow?? But probably not!


----------



## espov

tyr423 said:


> My Fidelity experience has been good, other then having to wait longer then most people posting here. I placed a bid at 8PM and agent contacted me at 11AM the next day. Offer was accepted one hour later. Got an email saying contract was sent for ROFR one day later. That’s where it slowed down. I don’t know if that’s on Disney’s end or if the contract wasn’t actually sent over when they said it was. I’d like to believe it’s on Disney’s end..... but a lot of people getting responses back much quicker then mine. Hoping maybe by tomorrow?? But probably not!


I just emailed my agent. My experience has been slow from start to finish. I did the online offer(the 16th) and then I called back late the following day bc I didn't hear anything. At that point was told offer was accepted the 18th got the contract the 19th. then the waiting started ( probably bc the seller). Contract didn't get signed and sent till the 30th. And now still waiting... LOL


----------



## Sandisw

espov said:


> I just emailed my agent. My experience has been slow from start to finish. I did the online offer(the 16th) and then I called back late the following day bc I didn't hear anything. At that point was told offer was accepted the 18th got the contract the 19th. then the waiting started ( probably bc the seller). Contract didn't get signed and sent till the 30th. And now still waiting... LOL



Yeah, sometimes sellers can take a little bit to return thing.  Good luck!


----------



## espov

SO finally!!! i had to reach out to them; Disney informed them yesterday!

espov---$129-$7079-50-BWV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 12/30, passed 1/8


----------



## Huskers4Disney

espov said:


> Having the new listing APP with notifications on my phone is killing me.


Same here!!!  I need to turn off the alerts......but I just can't!  Not yet anyway!


----------



## tyr423

espov said:


> SO finally!!! i had to reach out to them; Disney informed them yesterday!
> 
> espov---$129-$7079-50-BWV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 12/30, passed 1/8


Congrats! Maybe there’s hope


----------



## espov

tyr423 said:


> Congrats! Maybe there’s hope


I would def reach out to your agent. Disney sent the notice yesterday and had I not emailed them; i'd still be waiting. Now waiting for the closing package .


----------



## tyr423

espov said:


> I would def reach out to your agent. Disney sent the notice yesterday and had I not emailed them; i'd still be waiting. Now waiting for the closing package .


I reached out to her 2 days ago and she said they have nothing..... she swore she would let me know when they got news. If I don’t hear anything by next week, I’ll try her again. Starting to think I might be the first “taken” of 2020!


----------



## Riker143

Just found out we passed...super quick decision from Disney...I'm totally shocked!

Riker143---$137-$28760-200-PVB-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 204/20, 200/21-Free closing costs- sent 1/2, passed 1/9


----------



## WhenIsOurNextTrip

WhenIsOurNextTrip---$142-$14725-100-BCV-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 1/7


----------



## DisVegas

Went through Fidelity here also. Submitted an offer below asking and got an email saying numerous offers had been denied at the price I offered.  I responded offering list price in an email and didn’t hear anything back.  I then submitted a higher offer on the website and it was accepted within 2 hours on Thursday.  Got the contract on Friday, and sent to Disney for ROFR on Monday.  I’ll second or third the initial offer delay with Fidelity but after it was accepted it seems to be moving quickly.


----------



## montreid

DisVegas said:


> Went through Fidelity here also. Submitted an offer below asking and got an email saying numerous offers had been denied at the price I offered.  I responded offering list price in an email and didn’t hear anything back.  I then submitted a higher offer on the website and it was accepted within 2 hours on Thursday.  Got the contract on Friday, and sent to Disney for ROFR on Monday.  I’ll second or third the initial offer delay with Fidelity but after it was accepted it seems to be moving quickly.


Sounds like the VGC listing that we made an offer .  I don't know what was up with that listing---between the agent or the seller - something was just off.


----------



## poofyo101

DisVegas said:


> Went through Fidelity here also. Submitted an offer below asking and got an email saying numerous offers had been denied at the price I offered.  I responded offering list price in an email and didn’t hear anything back.  I then submitted a higher offer on the website and it was accepted within 2 hours on Thursday.  Got the contract on Friday, and sent to Disney for ROFR on Monday.  I’ll second or third the initial offer delay with Fidelity but after it was accepted it seems to be moving quickly.


I have one I signed last thursday, still not at ROFR yet.


----------



## anna_e

Update
I apparently messed up the first time I submitted this. But I have now passed! So here is the correct info. 
box.


anna_e---$133-$14670-100-PVB-Dec-132/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 1/9, passed 1/22
___________

Anna_e---$130-$14670-100-PVB-Dec-32/18, 100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 1/9

This is our first add on contract. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lorana

Okay, I definitely have a problem here, LOL.  But I saw this 50 point contract and couldn't resist, especially as it will now give us enough points to do the trips we want to do to celebrate our 20th anniversary next year.  Now I really need to stop this addonitis for a while, and remind myself that I'm holding off adding further until we see what Reflections is all about.

Lorana---$135-$7648-50-AKV-Sep-50/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 1/10


----------



## InBassAngler

Riker143 said:


> Just found out we passed...super quick decision from Disney...I'm totally shocked!
> 
> Riker143---$137-$28760-200-PVB-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 204/20, 200/21-Free closing costs- sent 1/2, passed 1/9



We had our PVB sent over this morning.  Hopefully ours pass just as quick! 
Congrats!!!


----------



## InBassAngler

InBassAngler---$145-$27239-175-PVB-Dec-0/18, 222/19, 107/20, 175/21- sent 1/10


----------



## jwinky

Taking the slow crawl  with Fidelity (offer 12/29), but worth the savings. 

jwinky---$135-$23423-160-BLT-Mar-0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/10


----------



## Riker143

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> WhenIsOurNextTrip---$106-$18800-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 220/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 12/11, passed 1/2
> 
> Bigorange1023---$108-$19077-160-AKV-Dec-40/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 12/18, passed 1/3
> 
> hamilkm---$115-$12666-100-AKV-Dec-70/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 12/24, passed 1/3
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> socaldsnyfam---$85-$15030-170-AUL-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 76/20, 170/21- sent 12/20, passed 1/2
> 
> ThisIsJason---$105-$11298-100-AUL-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 12/23, passed 1/3
> 
> *BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:*
> 
> 
> rrflorida---$132-$29148-200-BLT-Aug-0/18, 91/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 12/18, passed 1/3
> 
> 
> *DRR:
> 
> 
> 
> HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:*
> Riker143---$137-$28760-200-PVB-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 204/20, 200/21-Free closing costs- sent 1/2, passed 1/9
> 
> 
> 
> *SSR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGC:
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:*
> 
> ThisIsJason---$160-$16730-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 12/23 , passed 1/3
> 
> *VB:
> 
> 
> 
> WAITING
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> Cydni88---$112-$30615-245-AKV-Sep-18/18, 245/19, 245/20-seller pays MF '19- sent 12/27
> 
> Lorana---$104-$13958-120-AKV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 120/20, 120/21- sent 12/27
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:
> 
> 
> 
> BWV:*
> 
> espov---$129-$7079-50-BWV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 12/30
> 
> Morg189---$117-$25603-200-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 12/31
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:*
> 
> 
> RicFL---$145-$31119-200-PVB-Dec-151/18, 200/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 12/6
> 
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> ryesch---$110-$21632-180-SSR-Dec-175/18, 180/19, 180/20, 180/21-seller pays MF '19- sent 12/31
> 
> DisMomKY---$110-$12212-100-SSR-Apr-100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 1/1
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:*
> 
> WhenIsOurNextTrip---$160-$22342-130-VGF-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 173/20, 130/21- sent 1/2
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> Tyr423---$92-$15604-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 170/20, 150/21- sent 12/20
> 
> *WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> VB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*


----------



## montreid

poofyo101 said:


> I have one I signed last thursday, still not at ROFR yet.


That the Fidelity one with large VGC contract?  You beat us again if so!    We sent one to ROFR last week for VGC - waiting.


----------



## db24

Does anyone know how long it usually takes for a new point summary to be sent to the broker from Disney? The seller banked points after they originally got the listing and I found out that our contract has been delayed being sent to ROFR because of this. Just seeing if anyone has any experience with this.


----------



## striker1064

db24 said:


> Does anyone know how long it usually takes for a new point summary to be sent to the broker from Disney? The seller banked points after they originally got the listing and I found out that our contract has been delayed being sent to ROFR because of this. Just seeing if anyone has any experience with this.



It's probably the same as when you list a contract for sale - a broker requests a point summary from Disney, and that can take up to a week. That's a bummer.


----------



## DisVegas

montreid said:


> That the Fidelity one with large VGC contract?  You beat us again if so!    We sent one to ROFR last week for VGC - waiting.


If you’re talking about the one for 320, that’s the one I’m waiting on ROFR for.


----------



## montreid

DisVegas said:


> If you’re talking about the one for 320, that’s the one I’m waiting on ROFR for.


Yeah, that was a very flaky listing on the seller's part.  I don't think the listing agent did any favors either by poor response times and I believe played a little around the edges on delayed responses to get a higher offers.    

Anyways, hopefully you pass ROFR.   We sent one in at $177 last week too on a smaller contract after missing that 320pt one.


----------



## PaintsWindColors

Missing mine on here


----------



## Sandisw

db24 said:


> Does anyone know how long it usually takes for a new point summary to be sent to the broker from Disney? The seller banked points after they originally got the listing and I found out that our contract has been delayed being sent to ROFR because of this. Just seeing if anyone has any experience with this.



When I sold, I was able to print out and email a copy of my account activity that showed them the status of all points.  This was enough for them. I sent it that same day as I had to do the same thing.


----------



## pangyal

Updated ✌


----------



## poofyo101

montreid said:


> That the Fidelity one with large VGC contract?  You beat us again if so!    We sent one to ROFR last week for VGC - waiting.


Moved onto VGF


----------



## DisVegas

Should be interesting with the VGC contract. The only other large one I’ve seen lately is 325 through DVC Resale Market for $169 but it was stripped.


----------



## poofyo101

DisVegas said:


> Should be interesting with the VGC contract. The only other large one I’ve seen lately is 325 through DVC Resale Market for $169 but it was stripped.


Should make it through at 175.


----------



## montreid

I'm going to cry if ours gets taken AGAIN at 177.  We all had some really good deals last month and the mouse should give us a break imho


----------



## poofyo101

montreid said:


> I'm going to cry if ours gets taken AGAIN at 177.  We all had some really good deals last month and the mouse should give us a break imho


I know I had three ROFR last month.


----------



## NB2FL

NB2FL---$133-$23058-160-PVB-Dec-0/18, 185/19, 160/20, 160/21, sent 1/12


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

TTA Rider Matt---$137-$14225-100-PVB-Dec-0/18, 6/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 1/10

This is my first contract, hopefully it doesn’t take too long to pass!


----------



## espov

This is so brutal I don't think i'll ever use https://www.fidelityresales.com/disney-timeshares again. They didn't informed about passing ROFR until I reached out. And now still no closing documents. My two other resales sent me closing packages the next day. I guess I shouldn't keep my hopes high on using these points for a January stay at the boardwalk.


----------



## DisMomKY

Ho


espov said:


> This is so brutal I don't think i'll ever use https://www.fidelityresales.com/disney-timeshares again. They didn't informed about passing ROFR until I reached out. And now still no closing documents. My two other resales sent me closing packages the next day. I guess I shouldn't keep my hopes high on using these points for a January stay at the boardwalk.


how long has it been? My agent said it can take 10-12 days for closing documents . Mine is with a through a different group though


----------



## DebbieB

DebbieB---$180-$27707-150-VGC-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 1/20, 150/21-Seller pays 2020 MF- sent 1/4, passed 1/13

I was afraid I would jinx it if I posted went it was sent but just got word it passed!   I've owned 250 BWV since 1999 and have said there's no way I would add on.   Love VGC but it's hard to get in there at 7 months, I've had to take 1 bedrooms instead of studios and even that is sometimes hard.  I wished I would have bought when it opened in 2010 but felt I couldn't handle more financially at the time.   I've been looking for 100 for April for awhile.  This one for 150 came up on 1/2, I saw it and jumped on it!   DVC Resale Market was great, everything went quick.   Went from making an offer to having it submitted to ROFR within 48 hours.


----------



## poofyo101

espov said:


> This is so brutal I don't think i'll ever use https://www.fidelityresales.com/disney-timeshares again. They didn't informed about passing ROFR until I reached out. And now still no closing documents. My two other resales sent me closing packages the next day. I guess I shouldn't keep my hopes high on using these points for a January stay at the boardwalk.


Some brokers are lightning fast. Some brokers are snail slow.


----------



## tyr423

espov said:


> This is so brutal I don't think i'll ever use https://www.fidelityresales.com/disney-timeshares again. They didn't informed about passing ROFR until I reached out. And now still no closing documents. My two other resales sent me closing packages the next day. I guess I shouldn't keep my hopes high on using these points for a January stay at the boardwalk.


Yea, I feel ya. They still haven’t gotten my ROFR back (**ALLEGEDLY**) and it was sent over on 12/20. I have a feeling that it’s there and they just lost it or something. We have both learned a lesson on this one I think


----------



## espov

DisMomKY said:


> Ho
> 
> how long has it been? My agent said it can take 10-12 days for closing documents . Mine is with a through a different group though



it passed 1/8- i wasn't told till the 9th. I have yet to even receive a call from the Title company.  When i used the other two companies, i received the closing documents the next day.


----------



## DebbieB

espov said:


> it passed 1/8- i wasn't told till the 9th. I have yet to even receive a call from the Title company.  When i used the other two companies, i received the closing documents the next day.



Don't they have to receive estoppel first?  That's what my agent told me, 2 to 3 weeks before closing documents.


----------



## montreid

DebbieB said:


> DebbieB---$180-$27707-150-VGC-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 1/20, 150/21-Seller pays 2020 MF- sent 1/4, passed 1/13
> 
> I was afraid I would jinx it if I posted went it was sent but just got word it passed!   I've owned 250 BWV since 1999 and have said there's no way I would add on.   Love VGC but it's hard to get in there at 7 months, I've had to take 1 bedrooms instead of studios and even that is sometimes hard.  I wished I would have bought when it opened in 2010 but felt I couldn't handle more financially at the time.   I've been looking for 100 for April for awhile.  This one for 150 came up on 1/2, I saw it and jumped on it!   DVC Resale Market was great, everything went quick.   Went from making an offer to having it submitted to ROFR within 48 hours.


Resale market is great.   I love their responsiveness.   Looked at that one but didn't want a stripped.    Congrats on it passing!


----------



## SG131

DebbieB said:


> Don't they have to receive estoppel first?  That's what my agent told me, 2 to 3 weeks before closing documents.


The company I use sends an automatic email that says it takes 2 to 3 weeks, but both times I had it within a day of passing ROFR.  I think disney used to take longer with that step than they do now.  Both times I had my closing docs within a few days of ROFR news.


----------



## DebbieB

montreid said:


> Resale market is great.   I love their responsiveness.   Looked at that one but didn't want a stripped.    Congrats on it passing!



Thanks!  I already have 2 reservations for this year - April at Riviera and November at Boardwalk, so I was OK with stripped plus no dues for this year.   Plus I was only looking for 100 points and this one was 150.   Was thinking I could rent some but something tells me I'll use them ;-)


----------



## kboo

EAHajd said:


> I have the same disease! I don't even have anything in ROFR at the moment! I did last year at this time! I love to see the quick responses! It took 3 weeks to find out last year at this time!



The last time I was in ROFR was summer 2018 and I still check in here! 

(And no plans to add any more points, really.)


----------



## espov

DebbieB said:


> Don't they have to receive estoppel first?  That's what my agent told me, 2 to 3 weeks before closing documents.



I don't know how long the estoppel takes, but this is my third resale and first time I have to wait so long. Different broker & title company- I doubt I'll be using again.


----------



## mlittig

espov said:


> This is so brutal I don't think i'll ever use https://www.fidelityresales.com/disney-timeshares again. They didn't informed about passing ROFR until I reached out. And now still no closing documents. My two other resales sent me closing packages the next day. I guess I shouldn't keep my hopes high on using these points for a January stay at the boardwalk.



I used Fidelity once and while they were just o-kay, it was First American Title Company that was absolutely atrocious   They took 7 WEEKS to send my closing documents after passing ROFR   At that time I was unaware that as the buyer, you can request which title company you want to use and I would strongly recommend NEVER using First American  I believe that is who Fidelity uses almost exclusively


----------



## espov

mlittig said:


> I used Fidelity once and while they were just o-kay, it was First American Title Company that was absolutely atrocious   They took 7 WEEKS to send my closing documents after passing ROFR   At that time I was unaware that as the buyer, you can request which title company you want to use and I would strongly recommend NEVER using First American  I believe that is who Fidelity uses almost exclusively


 My first was with magic and I requested them the second time. This time with fidelity I thought all title companies would be the same. Big mistake and here I thought the worse was over.


----------



## montreid

mlittig said:


> I used Fidelity once and while they were just o-kay, it was First American Title Company that was absolutely atrocious   They took 7 WEEKS to send my closing documents after passing ROFR   At that time I was unaware that as the buyer, you can request which title company you want to use and I would strongly recommend NEVER using First American  I believe that is who Fidelity uses almost exclusively


We're using first American for our title Co with dvc resale.....no issue with them yet.  Literally just sent the closing docs back to them today on our aulani closing.


----------



## RanDIZ

montreid said:


> Resale market is great.   I love their responsiveness.   Looked at that one but didn't want a stripped.    Congrats on it passing!


I agree. Waiting for ROFR now with resale market. Communication is great! Has anyone used **********.com or dvcsales.com before? Just curious how the others fair.


----------



## OneLittleSpark2014

OneLittleSpark2014---$104-$17390-150-AKV-Oct-150/19, 150/20, 150/21-seller pays MF '19- sent 1/13 

Here we go!  Not holding my breath with this one but wish us luck!


----------



## RanDIZ

Got the news today. Passed! Quick turn around from ROFR. 

RanDIZ—-$109-$12,082-100-AKL-Dec-0/19, 100/20, 100/21-sent 1/6, passed 1/14


----------



## Huskers4Disney

Yeah!  We got notice that Disney passed.  I wasn't really worried but I'm excited to move on to the next step.

Huskers4Disney---$150-$32109-200-PVB-Dec-0/18, 400/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 1/6/2020, passed 1/14


----------



## db24

I'm also going through fidelity right now (waiting on ROFR) ,but so far the communication has been good. The agent I have is very responsive and answers questions quickly. The title company we got assigned to was Mason Title. Does anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## montreid

montreid---$177-$29320-160-VGC-Mar-0/19, 223/20, 160/21- sent 1/6, passed 1/14 

4th time was the charm!


----------



## poofyo101

montreid said:


> montreid---$177-$29320-160-VGC-Mar-0/19, 223/20, 160/21- sent 1/6, passed 1/14
> 
> 4th time was the charm!


I just bought another VGC today. Hoping it makes it through ROFR but its borderline at best.


----------



## mlittig

db24 said:


> I'm also going through fidelity right now (waiting on ROFR) ,but so far the communication has been good. The agent I have is very responsive and answers questions quickly. The title company we got assigned to was Mason Title. Does anyone have any experience with them?



Mason Title was terrific when I used them so hopefully you will be all set


----------



## Sandisw

Gentle reminder.  Please be sure to post the links to businesses you are discussing, as per the rules, vs just posting the name.  

Thank you.


----------



## bebec22

bebec22---$150-$16293-100-BLT-Feb-0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 1/6, passed 1/14

Woohoo!! My 3rd contract. The very first contract that I tried to buy last year was from the same sellers that this contract is from. That one was taken by Disney (I ended up purchasing a different one from different sellers and then added some direct points.) I recognized the names on this contract when I got the paperwork so I looked back at my old paperwork. What are the chances?

So pleased with The Timeshare Store once again (www.dvcstore.com)


----------



## Lorana

OneLittleSpark2014 said:


> OneLittleSpark2014---$104-$17390-150-AKV-Oct-150/19, 150/20, 150/21-seller pays MF '19- sent 1/13
> 
> Here we go!  Not holding my breath with this one but wish us luck!



I had a 120pt at AKV for $104 pass on 1/8, so here’s hoping you do, too!


----------



## Disneykate605

db24 said:


> I'm also going through fidelity right now (waiting on ROFR) ,but so far the communication has been good. The agent I have is very responsive and answers questions quickly. The title company we got assigned to was Mason Title. Does anyone have any experience with them?


Mason is awesome!


----------



## OneLittleSpark2014

Lorana said:


> I had a 120pt at AKV for $104 pass on 1/8, so here’s hoping you do, too!



That's definitely promising!  I expected the seller to negotiate a little more but they accepted our offer at $104 and I was like "okay, I guess this is happening - for better or for worse!"  It's probably a borderline price as far as ROFR but maybe we'll get lucky like you!  Fortunately we're not in any rush, so we can just try again later if Disney takes this one.  We have an October UY on our other contracts, so we have to match and there just aren't that many October contracts at AKV, so we figured it was worth a shot to try for this one.


----------



## Riker143

OneLittleSpark2014 said:


> That's definitely promising!  I expected the seller to negotiate a little more but they accepted our offer at $104 and I was like "okay, I guess this is happening - for better or for worse!"  It's probably a borderline price as far as ROFR but maybe we'll get lucky like you!  Fortunately we're not in any rush, so we can just try again later if Disney takes this one.  We have an October UY on our other contracts, so we have to match and there just aren't that many October contracts at AKV, so we figured it was worth a shot to try for this one.


Just curious...why are there not that many Oct UY contracts? We recently snagged an Oct UY at PVB and I love AKL and just thinking for the future.


----------



## DebbieB

mlittig said:


> I used Fidelity once and while they were just o-kay, it was First American Title Company that was absolutely atrocious   They took 7 WEEKS to send my closing documents after passing ROFR  At that time I was unaware that as the buyer, you can request which title company you want to use and I would strongly recommend NEVER using First American  I believe that is who Fidelity uses almost exclusively



Uh oh, that's my title company.   They received my deposit check last Monday, cashed yesterday.   It passed yesterday, so I'm not sure if they held the check for that.   I'll update when I get closing papers.


----------



## OneLittleSpark2014

Riker143 said:


> Just curious...why are there not that many Oct UY contracts? We recently snagged an Oct UY at PVB and I love AKL and just thinking for the future.


It's different for each resort.  I once looked up our UY and it was only around 9% or so for October.  We already had October UY with Poly, so we stuck with it.  I found the link but not sure if they will let me post it on this page... Google "DVC use year distribution".  It's out there and easy to find.  Pretty fascinating info, actually!


----------



## Lorana

OneLittleSpark2014 said:


> It's different for each resort.  I once looked up our UY and it was only around 9% or so for October.  We already had October UY with Poly, so we stuck with it.  I found the link but not sure if they will let me post it on this page... Google "DVC use year distribution".  It's out there and easy to find.  Pretty fascinating info, actually!



We have that challenge too, as September isn’t a popular use year in general.


----------



## WhenIsOurNextTrip

Yay! Passed today. I was little concerned, because some $150-159 got taken by ROFR last year according to the thread archive and some resale company statistics. 

WhenIsOurNextTrip---$160-$22342-130-VGF-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 173/20, 130/21- sent 1/2, passed 1/14


----------



## DisVegas

montreid said:


> montreid---$177-$29320-160-VGC-Mar-0/19, 223/20, 160/21- sent 1/6, passed 1/14
> 
> 4th time was the charm!


Happy to hear 177 passed.  Still waiting on our first VGC contract at 175.


----------



## SG131

Lorana said:


> We have that challenge too, as September isn’t a popular use year in general.


My first contract was April. I saw tons of BLT contracts but only one with the April use year and they were unwilling to negotiate so I bit the bullet and got a second use year.  I didn’t realize when I bought my first contract how rare April was, I just liked the contract.


----------



## montreid

DisVegas said:


> Happy to hear 177 passed.  Still waiting on our first VGC contract at 175.


I'm hoping yours will with that large size.  Its a nice one.


----------



## poofyo101

montreid said:


> I'm hoping yours will with that large size.  Its a nice one.


Mine was lower than 175. Figured I would give it another shot. Long shot at best.


----------



## PaintsWindColors

Time to celebrate! Went liberal with our offer because we desperately wanted a loaded AKV for our trip later this year. 

PaintsWindColors---$120-$15948-120-AKV-Dec-120/19, 120/20, 120/21- sent 1/5, passed 1/15


----------



## DisVegas

poofyo101 said:


> Mine was lower than 175. Figured I would give it another shot. Long shot at best.


I agree with that strategy, but in this case I wanted to just get the points now.
I saw a listing for $170 for like 150 points this week and it looked loaded but it’s not the use year I’m looking for.


----------



## poofyo101

DisVegas said:


> I agree with that strategy, but in this case I wanted to just get the points now.
> I saw a listing for $170 for like 150 points this week and it looked loaded but it’s not the use year I’m looking for.


That is the listing I just accepted.


----------



## DebbieB

DisVegas said:


> I agree with that strategy, but in this case I wanted to just get the points now.
> I saw a listing for $170 for like 150 points this week and it looked loaded but it’s not the use year I’m looking for.



I have April and I rarely see it for VGC, a lot of June and August.  I paid $180 for mine with 1 point this year, I guess I should have tried lower after reading this but it's so rare to see April I didn't want to take a chance.


----------



## montreid

poofyo101 said:


> That is the listing I just accepted.


Where was that 170$ listing?  Missed that one... Hopefully it'll pass!!!


----------



## Mark Coviello

Mark- $153-$6,642-40-BLT-AUG-0/19, 33/20, 40/21- Sent 1/13


----------



## DisVegas

montreid said:


> Where was that 170$ listing?  Missed that one... Hopefully it'll pass!!!


Fidelity


----------



## DisVegas

DisVegas---$175-$59122-320-VGC-Jun-0/19, 320/20, 320/21- sent 1/7, passed 1/15

Thanks for everyone’s help.It was really helpful researching this forum!


----------



## kaesa2442

kaesa2442---$110-$21574-200-akv-Aug-0/19, 389/20, 200/21- sent 1/15


----------



## poofyo101

poofyo101---$132-$20819-150-PVB-Dec-0/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21-seller pays closing- sent 1/7, passed 1/16


----------



## poofyo101

poofyo101---$127-$34570-250-CCV@WL-Jun-0/18, 250/19, 250/20, 250/21- sent 12/22, passed 12/30


----------



## tyr423

Well, after 26 brutal days of waiting... we passed ROFR!
Tyr423---$92-$15604-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 170/20, 150/21- sent 12/20, passed 1/16


----------



## MinnieInVA

I'm jealous of these $175 VGC contracts...I got ROFR'ed at $195 a few months ago, but eventually got one through at $195.


----------



## poofyo101

MinnieInVA said:


> I'm jealous of these $175 VGC contracts...I got ROFR'ed at $195 a few months ago, but eventually got one through at $195.


Praying and hoping for my vgc at 165.


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

poofyo101 said:


> poofyo101---$132-$20819-150-PVB-Dec-0/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21-seller pays closing- sent 1/7, passed 1/16



Great price, nice job! I had a 100 point contract at PVB submitted last friday the 10th at $137 a point. Hoping to hear back as quickly as some of the other folks here!


----------



## DisVegas

MinnieInVA said:


> I'm jealous of these $175 VGC contracts...I got ROFR'ed at $195 a few months ago, but eventually got one through at $195.


Agent said she was shocked, just got lucky. I have an email for 4 years ago when I was looking into it and Grand Cal was under $140 and no restrictions!

Glad we both got it under $200!


----------



## ScubaCat

Mark Coviello said:


> Mark- $153-$6,642-40-BLT-AUG-0/19, 33/20, 40/21- Sent 1/13





kaesa2442 said:


> kaesa2442---$110-$21574-200-akv-Aug-0/19, 389/20, 200/21- sent 1/15


Please reformat with the link in post #1 so your contract can go on the list.  Thanks!


----------



## Lorana

poofyo101 said:


> poofyo101---$127-$34570-250-CCV@WL-Jun-0/18, 250/19, 250/20, 250/21- sent 12/22, passed 12/30



Wow!  What a great price!


----------



## espov

tyr423 said:


> Well, after 26 brutal days of waiting... we passed ROFR!
> Tyr423---$92-$15604-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 170/20, 150/21- sent 12/20, passed 1/16


Congratulations—- now you get to wait for the closing process lol


----------



## jknicholas

Jknicholas---$109-$11395-100-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22-Seller pay ‘20 dues- sent 1/14


----------



## kaesa2442

kaesa2442---$110-$24574-200-AKV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 398/20, 200/21- sent 1/15


----------



## ThisIsJason

ThisIsJason---$150-$15920-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 1/18

Seeing that I personally know the seller on this one, hopefully she won't back out after it passes ROFR.


----------



## pangyal

Updated


----------



## Mark Coviello

MarkCoviello---$153-6,642-40-Aug-0/19, 33/20, 40/21- sent 1/13


----------



## ScubaCat

Mark Coviello said:


> MarkCoviello---$153-6,642-40-Aug-0/19, 33/20, 40/21- sent 1/13



Could you go to the very first post in this thread and click that link?  That'll format the string correctly for you and you can just copy and paste it.  Then pangyal can put it on the list.  It's an exercise in futility trying to do it manually!  Let us know if you can't get it to work or have any questions and we'll help in any way we can.

Thanks!


----------



## Mark Coviello

Mark Coviello---$153-$6642-40-BLT-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 33/20, 40/21- sent 1/13


----------



## mahnicca

Finally adding on at Poly!

mahnicca---$133-$24257-175-PVB-Dec-124/19, 51/20, 175/21- sent 1/15


----------



## poofyo101

anyone heard back after 1/7 yet?


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

poofyo101 said:


> anyone heard back after 1/7 yet?



Not yet, mine was submitted 1/10


----------



## OneLittleSpark2014

poofyo101 said:


> anyone heard back after 1/7 yet?



I'm assuming that they're closed today for the holiday since Member Services is as well.  Hopefully things will start moving again tomorrow.


----------



## poofyo101

OneLittleSpark2014 said:


> I'm assuming that they're closed today for the holiday since Member Services is as well.  Hopefully things will start moving again tomorrow.


They were flying around Christmas time. Heard back within 5 days. Now seem to be slowed down again.


----------



## DisMomKY

I’ll have 2 in one period if this one passes 
box.


DisMomKY---$110-$13543-110-AKV-Jun-0/19, 111/20, 110/21- sent 1/21


----------



## SG131

Did anyone watch the dvc show just released about making a resale offer?  In it they said there's no point in offering $160 on a VGF contract because it won't pass and you'll just start all over again.  I wanted to jump into the studio and say, but wait, it has been passing at that price lately!  They should take a look at this thread!


----------



## TL-CP96

TL-CP96---$97-$48020-485-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 485/20, 485/21- sent 1/9

May be a long shot, but larger point contract.


----------



## motherof5

WhenIsOurNextTrip said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Found out today that ROFR passed.
> 
> WhenIsOurNextTrip---$106-$18800-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 220/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 12/11, passed 1/2


Great deal with extra points.


----------



## WhenIsOurNextTrip

SG131 said:


> Did anyone watch the dvc show just released about making a resale offer?  In it they said there's no point in offering $160 on a VGF contract because it won't pass and you'll just start all over again.  I wanted to jump into the studio and say, but wait, it has been passing at that price lately!  They should take a look at this thread!



Haha, yep, I was going to make a Youtube comment about that when I heard them say that. Mine passed last week, 130 pts @ $160 per pt with 173 2020 points. They definitely need to review this thread more often.


----------



## WhenIsOurNextTrip

Update!
Beachclub passed. Can't wait until Food & Wine 2021!

WhenIsOurNextTrip---$142-$14725-100-BCV-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 1/7, passed 1/21


----------



## espov

Finally got closing documents and they were wrong. Called and emailed and still no answer back from the title company. I have given up my hope of getting a room for next Nov-Jan at boardwalk.


----------



## motherof5

motherof5 said:


> Great deal with extra points.


Congratulations


----------



## TL-CP96

TL-CP96---$103-$52750-500-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 500/20, 500/21- sent 1/22 

Back-up to the 485 I'm waiting on or may turn out to be an add-on, either way is good!


----------



## themcivers

themcivers---$108-$19160-160-AKV-Dec-160/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/17


----------



## larry47591

Larry47591---$96-$8803-85-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 85/21- sent 1/22

This is our third contract, second resale, all different resorts.  Would bring our total points to 335. Hopefully it passes


----------



## poofyo101

Got spoiled with the ROFR time during christmas time. Was crazy alot of times less then a week. Now back to normal. sigh.


----------



## GCorbett

GCorbett---$141-$32985-220-PVB-Aug-229/19, 220/20, 220/21-Seller pays 2 mo MF- sent 1/23​
First contract for us. Decided to go a bit higher on points than we originally intended. This is how it starts....


----------



## Rylie Grite

selling one contract going from 630 to 470 points. Maybe I should have held out for more $$

rylie grite---$100-$16575-160-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 160/21-Seller pays '20 MF- sent 1/13, taken 1/23


----------



## TL-CP96

TL-CP96 said:


> TL-CP96---$97-$48020-485-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 485/20, 485/21- sent 1/9
> 
> May be a long shot, but larger point contract.



update .... passed on 1/23!
My first contract.  Going to be a (second class) DVC member!


----------



## Lorana

Lorana said:


> Okay, I definitely have a problem here, LOL. But I saw this 50 point contract and couldn't resist, especially as it will now give us enough points to do the trips we want to do to celebrate our 20th anniversary next year. Now I really need to stop this addonitis for a while, and remind myself that I'm holding off adding further until we see what Reflections is all about.
> 
> Lorana---$135-$7648-50-AKV-Sep-50/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 1/10



Woohoo!!!  We passed ROFR!

$135-$7648-50-AKV-Sep-50/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 1/10, passed 1/23


----------



## TTA Rider Matt

We just passed on our first contract!!! 


TTA Rider Matt---$137-$14225-100-PVB-Dec-0/18, 6/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 1/10, passed 1/23


----------



## ScubaCat

Rylie Grite said:


> selling one contract going from 630 to 470 points. Maybe I should have held out for more $$
> 
> rylie grite---$100-$16575-160-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 160/20, 160/21-Seller pays '20 MF- sent 1/13, taken 1/23



Maybe but that's about ballpark for AKV these days.  And the good news is that it was bought back so you'll get your check really quickly 

What's the actual # of points available for 2020?  You have it in there twice.  Did you edit the string after using the ROFR tool?


----------



## Rylie Grite

ScubaCat said:


> Maybe but that's about ballpark for AKV these days.  And the good news is that it was bought back so you'll get your check really quickly
> 
> What's the actual # of points available for 2020?  You have it in there twice.  Did you edit the string after using the ROFR tool?


Its 0 for 2020
nice catch, I fixed it, thanks.


----------



## poofyo101

poofyo101---$165-$17234-100-VGF-Dec-200/19, 100/20, 100/21-seller pays mf' 19- sent 1/10, passed 1/23


----------



## jwinky

jwinky said:


> Taking the slow crawl  with Fidelity (offer 12/29), but worth the savings.
> 
> jwinky---$135-$23423-160-BLT-Mar-0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/10



I've been waiting all day as I was seeing results being posted today.  I finally got my good news this evening.
jwinky---$135-$23423-160-BLT-Mar-0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/10, passed 1/23


----------



## SG131

jwinky said:


> I've been waiting all day as I was seeing results being posted today.  I finally got my good news this evening.
> jwinky---$135-$23423-160-BLT-Mar-0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/10, passed 1/23


Congrats and welcome to the BLT club! With such good prices I just added on there myself!


----------



## ScubaCat

Rylie Grite said:


> Its 0 for 2020
> nice catch, I fixed it, thanks.


Good deal for you then. Figure you could rent 2020 points for at least $14pp and your selling price is very good actually!


----------



## montreid

TL-CP96 said:


> update .... passed on 1/23!
> My first contract.  Going to be a (second class) DVC member!


At 485 points -- you're second class to noone.  Welcome home!


----------



## Debkey1025

debkey1025---$93-$21058-200-SSR-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 1/14, passed 1/23
Tired of borrowing on my Poly contract so we just added on!


----------



## themcivers

I'm getting so anxious seeing all of these that passed ROFR! We submitted on 1/17 so I'm preparing myself to wait another week. The longer it takes the more I question our choice to purchase resale


----------



## espov

So after what seemed a forever process just to hear back from agent, get closing docs, get revised docs bc of an error. I just got word from agent with sad news that the seller passed away. Kinda fell like an a** now bc I was annoyed they were “dragging their feet.” 
My question is if so I continue with the sale; agent said it’s my call but it will go into probate and can take six month. Details of the transaction are 50 points at boardwalk oct use for $129 plus the $200 that fidelity charges. I wanted to add on to an Epcot resort. I already mentally gave up using these points till 2021 so I wasn’t counting on these points right away.


----------



## z71tray

z7t1tray---$189-$10298-50-VGF-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 11/19/19, passed 12/4/19


----------



## z71tray

z71tray---$199-$10798-50-VGF-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 50/21- sent 12/2/19, passed 12/17/19


----------



## OneLittleSpark2014

OneLittleSpark2014---$104-$17390-150-AKV-Oct-150/19, 150/20, 150/21-seller pays MF '19- sent 1/13, passed 1/24 

We passed!  Yay!  I was thinking is was probably a 50/50 chance on that one, so I'm thrilled.  And what great timing!  We're heading to Disney World on a red-eye flight tonight and check in to AKV tomorrow!  

I find it kind of amusing that both AKV resale contracts we have bought were at $104pp.  This one and another in April of 2018.  I guess you could say that we ONLY pay $104pp for AKV!  Lol!


----------



## havertown

havertown---$115-$31757-250-OKW(E)-Apr-0/18, 250/19, 500/20, 250/21-'19 pts expire 03-20 and seller paying MF on 250 of 2020 points- sent 1/15


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## pangyal

espov said:


> So after what seemed a forever process just to hear back from agent, get closing docs, get revised docs bc of an error. I just got word from agent with sad news that the seller passed away. Kinda fell like an a** now bc I was annoyed they were “dragging their feet.”
> My question is if so I continue with the sale; agent said it’s my call but it will go into probate and can take six month. Details of the transaction are 50 points at boardwalk oct use for $129 plus the $200 that fidelity charges. I wanted to add on to an Epcot resort. I already mentally gave up using these points till 2021 so I wasn’t counting on these points right away.



I'm so sorry to hear this, for all parties involved. I'm sure the sellers were trying to get it sold to make things easier in what was bound to be a very tough time for them. I also understand your disappointment, I would be in exactly the same place.

We purchased our 250 BWV contract and it had to go through a seemingly-infinite court process because the seller's wife, who was on the deed, lost the capacity to sign over the deed, so the husband had to get a power of attorney pushed through before the contract could be transferred to us. Nobody seemed to know what they were doing and the process took many, many months- I want to say close to eight by the time all was said and done. It was worth it to us because we were getting triple loaded points at like $80/pt or something (this was before prices started to climb) and we were prepared to wait ONLY because we would end up with like 750 points to burn, which we planned to use for Aulani and GCV the following year (and did so).

Long story short, in your position, I would start over. It would not be worth the wait to me personally for 50 points.


----------



## ShadeStreet

ShadeStreet---$101-$24537-220-AKV-Feb-0/19, 220/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 1/10, passed 1/23


----------



## GoofyCoaster

espov said:


> So after what seemed a forever process just to hear back from agent, get closing docs, get revised docs bc of an error. I just got word from agent with sad news that the seller passed away.
> 
> My question is if I continue with the sale;



Sad for the seller’s family and for you. I’d probably get a refund of the deposit and move on with another contract. $129pp for a small BWV contract is a good price, but not the steal it would need to be to make it worth my while to wait 6 months. And I’d wonder during those 6 months if there might be issues with the estate, heirs, title, contested will, etc that might delay the closing even more or scrap the deal entirely.


----------



## GCorbett

GoofyCoaster said:


> Sad for the seller’s family and for you. I’d probably get a refund of the deposit and move on with another contract. $129pp for a small BWV contract is a good price, but not the steal it would need to be to make it worth my while to wait 6 months. And I’d wonder during those 6 months if there might be issues with the estate, heirs, title, contested will, etc that might delay the closing even more or scrap the deal entirely.



I agree with GoofyCoaster and I'll say, if you can get your deposit back ASAP, take the money and run. I say if because in some states, that deposit may now be in limbo and have to await probate proceedings. While a 6 month probate proceeding is a possibility, I have seen estate actions take years. You have no idea how the poor seller's finances and estate were set up and could wind up closing on a BWV contract two or three years from now when the prices are very different.


----------



## espov

pangyal said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this, for all parties involved. I'm sure the sellers were trying to get it sold to make things easier in what was bound to be a very tough time for them. I also understand your disappointment, I would be in exactly the same place.
> 
> We purchased our 250 BWV contract and it had to go through a seemingly-infinite court process because the seller's wife, who was on the deed, lost the capacity to sign over the deed, so the husband had to get a power of attorney pushed through before the contract could be transferred to us. Nobody seemed to know what they were doing and the process took many, many months- I want to say close to eight by the time all was said and done. It was worth it to us because we were getting triple loaded points at like $80/pt or something (this was before prices started to climb) and we were prepared to wait ONLY because we would end up with like 750 points to burn, which we planned to use for Aulani and GCV the following year (and did so).
> 
> Long story short, in your position, I would start over. It would not be worth the wait to me personally for 50 points.


Thank you for your input . Yes it’s a crappy situation for all I’m just trying to make the right decision esp that small contracts are hard to find. I’m waiting to speak to the agent to get a feel for what the time frame is going to be.


----------



## espov

GCorbett said:


> I agree with GoofyCoaster and I'll say, if you can get your deposit back ASAP, take the money and run. I say if because in some states, that deposit may now be in limbo and have to await probate proceedings. While a 6 month probate proceeding is a possibility, I have seen estate actions take years. You have no idea how the poor seller's finances and estate were set up and could wind up closing on a BWV contract two or three years from now when the prices are very different.


Luckily I put the deposit on my credit card. So it won’t be that difficult to get it back. I was thinking of riding it out bc it’s hard to find small contacts . Yes I have a call with the agent to get a better feel for the whole situation.


----------



## pangyal

espov said:


> Thank you for your input . Yes it’s a crappy situation for all I’m just trying to make the right decision esp that small contracts are hard to find. I’m waiting to speak to the agent to get a feel for what the time frame is going to be.


I will add a caveat that the agent will not have a clue how long this will go and I hope that they will be forthcoming enough to say so. Only a crystal ball might do the trick in this situation .


----------



## Mickey_P

Mickey_P---$124-$26904-200-BWV-Feb-0/19, 183/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/21


----------



## English Nassif

We passed!
English---$100-$16722-150-BRV@WL-Oct-48/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 1/13, passed 1/24

cannot wait!


----------



## z71tray

z71tray---$155-$12806-75-VGF-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 150/20, 75/21- sent 12/27/19, passed 1/6/20


----------



## espov

pangyal said:


> I will add a caveat that the agent will not have a clue how long this will go and I hope that they will be forthcoming enough to say so. Only a crystal ball might do the trick in this situation .



i requested my refund. Maybe all the delays were a sign to wait for something else.


----------



## Disneykate605

espov said:


> i requested my refund. Maybe all the delays were a sign to wait for something else.


Good luck with the hunt!


----------



## db24

Still waiting to hear back on ours. Seen a lot of people hear back that was sent around the same time as ours. Tried emailing agent couple times to check on any updates but zero communication from agent. Might have to try calling if no response in couple more days.


----------



## poofyo101

db24 said:


> Still waiting to hear back on ours. Seen a lot of people hear back that was sent around the same time as ours. Tried emailing agent couple times to check on any updates but zero communication from agent. Might have to try calling if no response in couple more days.


Which date


----------



## db24

poofyo101 said:


> Which date


Originally thought it was the 8th then found out later it didn't actually get sent till the 13th.


----------



## oohykitten

We are in the same boat, looking here and feeling anxious.  Sent on 1/15 for an Aulani contract.


----------



## themcivers

This process is really showing me how impatient I am.


----------



## dbtex83

dbtex83---$119-$6803-50-SSR-Feb-0/19, 100/20, 50/21- sent 1/28

This will be our first contract! Super excited and hopeful we get good news.


----------



## Mark Coviello

Mark Coviello---$153-$6642-40-BLT-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 33/20, 40/21- sent 1/13, passed 1/28


----------



## RIC2MCO

RIC2MCO---$112-$30437-250-AKV-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 216/20, 250/21- sent 1/25


----------



## jknicholas

jknicholas said:


> Jknicholas---$109-$11395-100-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22-Seller pay ‘20 dues- sent 1/14



PASSED 1/29!


----------



## Domique

Domique---$149-$15849-100-BLT-Feb--1/19, 62/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/29

Addonitis.... 
We currently have 2 Boardwalk contacts, 1 Polynesian and we were done buying, Hahah!!! Then we had our Jan 2020 visit with our adult kids and we have decided to add Baylake, we will definitely need more BLT points but we are starting with 100 point contact!


----------



## kaesa2442

kaesa2442---$110-$24574-200-AKV-Aug-0/19, 398/20, 200/21- sent 1/15, passed 1/29

YAY! First contract, super excited!


----------



## themcivers

kaesa2442 said:


> kaesa2442---$110-$24574-200-AKV-Aug-0/19, 398/20, 200/21- sent 1/15, passed 1/29
> 
> YAY! First contract, super excited!


Ahh congratulations!


----------



## SG131

Domique said:


> Domique---$149-$15849-100-BLT-Feb--1/19, 62/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/29
> 
> Addonitis....
> We currently have 2 Boardwalk contacts, 1 Polynesian and we were done buying, Hahah!!! Then we had our Jan 2020 visit with our adult kids and we have decided to add Baylake, we will definitely need more BLT points but we are starting with 100 point contact!


Can't blame you!  I really wish I could add on again, but a new roof has to come first.....
With that price you should have absolutely no trouble getting through ROFR so enjoy BLT!


----------



## mahnicca

mahnicca said:


> Finally adding on at Poly!
> 
> mahnicca---$133-$24257-175-PVB-Dec-124/19, 51/20, 175/21- sent 1/15



Passed 1/29
YAY!!


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

HappilyEverAfter2007---$145-$8220-50-PVB-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 76/20, 50/21- sent 1/29

This will be our second contract, only own resale. Different UY, intention is to not share points between the two. Will do the bank and borrow method with this one. Excited to possibly own at a monorail resort and hope Disney continues to pass on Poly.


----------



## NB2FL

NB2FL said:


> NB2FL---$133-$23058-160-PVB-Dec-0/18, 185/19, 160/20, 160/21, sent 1/12



passed 1/29!!!!


----------



## HeightRequirement

jknicholas said:


> PASSED 1/29!


Congrats!


----------



## HeightRequirement

kaesa2442 said:


> kaesa2442---$110-$24574-200-AKV-Aug-0/19, 398/20, 200/21- sent 1/15, passed 1/29
> 
> YAY! First contract, super excited!



Love AKV. Thats a good size contract. Be careful of catching adonitis


----------



## dvcdis1864

HeightRequirement said:


> Be careful of catching adonitis



That's true.  And it can happen at any time.  

We bought 160 points at AKV in 2010 and were happy with that.  Suddenly in the last year we've acquired two further contracts, one at VGF and one at SSR.

Where did they come from?


----------



## themcivers

dvcdis1864 said:


> That's true.  And it can happen at any time.
> 
> We bought 160 points at AKV in 2010 and were happy with that.  Suddenly in the last year we've acquired two further contracts, one at VGF and one at SSR.
> 
> Where did they come from?


Haha you made it almost a decade though with just one! I’d call that a win!


----------



## jmccarthy22

jmccarthy22---$103-$22881-200-SSR-Aug-130/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 1/29


----------



## Liquidice

Liquidice---$133-$21895-160-BLT-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 160/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 1/10, passed 1/23

Thrilled that I passed ROFR, still waiting for the closing documents and everything to be finalized -- this is my 2nd BLT contract (my first was 100 points Direct at BLT and closed in December 2019).


----------



## Brianstl

Is it just me or has the volume of sales on here seemed really low this month?


----------



## jknicholas

HeightRequirement said:


> Congrats!



thank you very much!


----------



## DisMomKY

My last contract didn’t work out so we are trying a new one! It works out better actually since it’s the same use year. As soon as we sign off and it’s sent to ROFR I’ll update here


----------



## HeightRequirement

we love AKV. the pools are great and waking up to animals grazing in the savanna is an amazing experience. we enjoyed the closeness of VGF to MK and the ability to watch fireworks from the dock. The Christmas decorations are both are beautiful.


----------



## HeightRequirement

Hah good point. 10 years between purchases shows a good amount of restraint.


----------



## havertown

havertown said:


> havertown---$115-$31757-250-OKW(E)-Apr-0/18, 250/19, 500/20, 250/21-'19 pts expire 03-20 and seller paying MF on 250 of 2020 points- sent 1/15


Passed 1/29


----------



## Dwar9739

Dwar9739---$135-$15385-110-PVB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 110/21-Seller pays MF 2020- sent 1/20


----------



## The Jackal

havertown said:


> Passed 1/29


That’s a nice loaded contract. It’s a shame your gonna probably lose those 2019 points. I think your only option if all your paperwork is complete before 03-01-2020 is to trade them into RCI.


----------



## SG131

The Jackal said:


> That’s a nice loaded contract. It’s a shame your gonna probably lose those 2019 points. I think your only option if all your paperwork is complete before 03-01-2020 is to trade them into RCI.


Can you trade into RCI with resale points?


----------



## Sandisw

SG131 said:


> Can you trade into RCI with resale points?


Yes


----------



## havertown

The Jackal said:


> That’s a nice loaded contract. It’s a shame your gonna probably lose those 2019 points. I think your only option if all your paperwork is complete before 03-01-2020 is to trade them into RCI.


Yes I agree trying to get paperwork in the same day as I receive it.


----------



## DisMomKY

Sandisw said:


> Yes


Oh how does that work? We just closed this week and have points that expire 3/31


----------



## Sandisw

DisMomKY said:


> Oh how does that work? We just closed this week and have points that expire 3/31



I have not used RCI, but my understanding is you can deposit them  by calling MS, and then they are good for up to 2 years...don’t quote me on the 2 years as I could be wrong.  But, it extends them for sure to book something that way,

If finding a DVC room or travel isn’t possible, it is better than losing.


----------



## DisMomKY

Sandisw said:


> I have not used RCI, but my understanding is you can deposit them  by calling MS, and then they are good for up to 2 years...don’t quote me on the 2 years as I could be wrong.  But, it extends them for sure to book something that way,
> 
> If finding a DVC room or travel isn’t possible, it is better than losing.


Thanks! As soon as our points load I’ll give them a call!


----------



## DisMomKY

DisMomKY---$105-$11762-100-AKV-Apr-0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 1/31


----------



## lp3lp3

lp3lp3---$129-$19935-150-BWV-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 254/20, 150/21- sent 1/30


----------



## Mzpalmtree

Mzpalmtree---$108-$21499-180-AKV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 298/20, 180/21- sent 1/29


----------



## The Jackal

SG131 said:


> Can you trade into RCI with resale points?


Yes, RCI does not differentiate between resale or direct. A point is a point. It’s not the best use of points, but it’s better than losing them.


----------



## teukie w.

teukie w.---$140-$14585-100-BLT-Aug-0/19, 9/20, 100/21- sent 1/30


----------



## Cupcake232

Cupcake232---$93-$14465-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 51/20, 109/21-Seller pays 2020 MF- sent 1/31


----------



## Jetku

Cupcake232 said:


> Cupcake232---$93-$14465-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 51/20, 109/21-Seller pays 2020 MF- sent 1/31



what a deal!  Good luck - I hope you get it!


----------



## Cupcake232

Jetku said:


> what a deal!  Good luck - I hope you get it!


I’m praying!!!!


----------



## InBassAngler

InBassAngler said:


> InBassAngler---$145-$27239-175-PVB-Dec-0/18, 222/19, 107/20, 175/21- sent 1/10


*Update* Passed 1/23
Sorry for delay... Excited and busy filling paper work.


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

I will update again in about two weeks' time


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> Updated!
> 
> I will update again in about two weeks' time


Better get back on vacation quick.... Lots of points to use up!


----------



## TeeterTots

TeeterTots---$105-$16900-150-AKV-Dec-0/18, 246/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 1/27

I hope I did this right? I pay closing and MF for 2020.


----------



## Jetku

TeeterTots said:


> TeeterTots---$105-$16900-150-AKV-Dec-0/18, 246/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 1/27
> 
> I hope I did this right? I pay closing and MF for 2020.


As someone who has been following AKV for a few weeks, that’s a great deal! Good luck!


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

Jetku said:


> As someone who has been following AKV for a few weeks, that’s a great deal! Good luck!


I was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## MKBMD

MKBMD---$136-$22375-160-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 1/14, passed 1/29


----------



## jekinisa

jekinisa---$121-$27310-220-AKV-Dec-440/19, 220/20, 220/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 2/3


----------



## unwritten01

unwritten01---$110-$22000-200-AKV-Mar-0/19, 400/20, 200/21-Seller pays 2020 MF and CC- sent 1/27


----------



## Future_WorldPhonencian

Future_WorldPhonencian---$107-$17762-160-AKV-Dec- 0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 2/3


----------



## tputorti

tputorti---$128-$20042-160-BLT-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, seller pays 20 MF and credit for 21 MF - sent 1/28


----------



## jekinisa

jekinisa---$162-$16802-100-BLT-Dec-132/19, 100/20, 100/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 2/4


----------



## Canadian Frank

Canadian Frank---$107-$17675-150-SSR-Sep-119/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 1/16, passed 2/4

Can't wait to have my points to book my Christmas trip!  Hopefully there will still be some 2 bedroom availability.


----------



## wrdoc

wrdoc---$110-$26244-222-BWV-Mar-0/19, 149/20, 222/21, 222/22- sent 1/18, taken 2/04.


----------



## themcivers

themcivers said:


> themcivers---$108-$19160-160-AKV-Dec-160/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/17



Passed 2/4

yay!!!!


----------



## poofyo101

poofyo101---$165-$27400-160-VGC-Dec-0/18, 142/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/17, taken 2/4

0/2


----------



## MonkeyKnifeFight

MonkeyKnifeFight---$142-$31966-210-BLT-Apr-0/19, 366/20, 210/21-International- sent 1/27


----------



## Keyser98Soze

keyser98soze---$159-$17142-100-BCV-Feb-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/29


----------



## jekinisa

unwritten01 said:


> unwritten01---$110-$22000-200-AKV-Mar-0/19, 400/20, 200/21-Seller pays 2020 MF and CC- sent 1/27



That is a good price!  Well done!


----------



## HeightRequirement

havertown said:


> Passed 1/29


 wow thats a pretty sweet deal. congrats. even got the seller to pay for 2020 MF


----------



## Jetku

Jetku---$102-$16830-165-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 48/21- sent 2/5


----------



## ThisIsJason

ThisIsJason---$150-$15920-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 1/18, passed 2/5

My daughters adoption will be finalized this afternoon, as well. I'd say today is pretty dang good.


----------



## wrigleyville

Wrigleyville---$108-$19149-160-AKV-Dec-144/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/24, passed 2/11


----------



## Allie510

ThisIsJason said:


> ThisIsJason---$150-$15920-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 1/18, passed 2/5
> 
> My daughters adoption will be finalized this afternoon, as well. I'd say today is pretty dang good.


Congratulations on the adoption!


----------



## DadDVC

DadDVC---$135-$22900-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/29


----------



## ScubaCat

DadDVC said:


> DadDVC—$135-$21,600-160pt-BLT-Feb-0/19,160/20,160/21 - sent 1/29/20


Could you please reformat that with the link in post#1 so it can be added to the list?


----------



## Disneykate605

ThisIsJason said:


> ThisIsJason---$150-$15920-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 1/18, passed 2/5
> 
> My daughters adoption will be finalized this afternoon, as well. I'd say today is pretty dang good.


I would say that's an amazing day! So happy for you!!


----------



## Dwar9739

Dwar9739 said:


> Dwar9739---$135-$15385-110-PVB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 110/21-Seller pays MF 2020- sent 1/20


update...passed 2/6


----------



## SleeplessInTO

SleeplessInTO---$96-$15951-150-SSR-Mar-0/19, 168/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/20, passed 2/6


----------



## DadDVC

Updated post to the correct format. It should be good now.


----------



## havertown

HeightRequirement said:


> wow thats a pretty sweet deal. congrats. even got the seller to pay for 2020 MF


I saw the listing and bought less than 24 hours after it was up.  Got lucky.  Always feel weird buying at ask, but I thought it was a good deal and def wanted the April UY and points.


----------



## Lorana

Cupcake232 said:


> but don’t the 2020 maintenance fees count for the points you are given in December of 2020-Nov of 2021?



MF are based on calendar year, not use year. So if no 2019 points were available on a contract with a Dec UY, you’d essentially pay full 2020 MF for that 1 month, then pay 2021 MF in January.


----------



## db24

Does anyone know if there is a time limit on hearing back from disney on ROFR? I'm starting to think someone has lost my paperwork or my contract still hasn't been sent to disney.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Lorana said:


> MF are based on calendar year, not use year. So if no 2019 points were available on a contract with a Dec UY, you’d essentially pay full 2020 MF for that 1 month, then pay 2021 MF in January.



True that MF's are billed on the calendar year but they cover different points for different UY's.  You just have to look at how DVC bills the MF's when you purchase direct and it's clearest on a new resort.  If Dec 2020 points were the first points you received then even if you purchased in January of 2020 you would have a pro-rated bill for 1 month.  Then you'd pay the 2021 MF's that would technically cover 11 months of the Dec 2020 points and 1 month of Dec 2021.    Resellers will tell you that if you get the points then you should pay the MF's however - it's just what they have always done.


----------



## Sandisw

db24 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a time limit on hearing back from disney on ROFR? I'm starting to think someone has lost my paperwork or my contract still hasn't been sent to disney.



Typically, 30 days but technically they To be given at least 30 days


----------



## Sandisw

KAT4DISNEY said:


> True that MF's are billed on the calendar year but they cover different points for different UY's.  You just have to look at how DVC bills the MF's when you purchase direct and it's clearest on a new resort.  If Dec 2020 points were the first points you received then even if you purchased in January of 2020 you would have a pro-rated bill for 1 month.  Then you'd pay the 2021 MF's that would technically cover 11 months of the Dec 2020 points and 1 month of Dec 2021.    Resellers will tell you that if you get the points then you should pay the MF's however - it's just what they have always done.



Just to add, though, Disney doesn’t sell contracts void of current UY points..so with Disney, you still pay only from the date you buy until the end of the year....except for a new resort, then you pay from resort opening, but can’t use points for stays until that date either.


----------



## Mickey_P

Mickey_P---$124-$26904-200-BWV-Feb-0/19, 183/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/21, passed 2/7

..... and we’re brand new to DVC, but we have spent the last few months reading this excellent forum and watching hundreds of YouTube videos .... can’t wait to start using the points. 

Great end to the week.

 Wheyhey !!!


----------



## WhenIsOurNextTrip

WhenIsOurNextTrip---$105-$16390-150-BWV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 25/20, 150/21-Seller pays MF 20- sent 2/6 

Probably need some prayers for ROFR to get waived, but taking a shot at it since I don't need 2020 points.

Decided to buy at Boardwalk after visiting Riviera a few weeks ago. Riviera is a beautiful hotel, but it lacked Disney flair.
-The quick service at Riviera was overwhelmed for lunch.
-Boardwalk location can't be duplicated for getting to Epcot
-Access to Hollywood Studios is reliant on Skyliner reliability for both resorts, but from Boardwalk we can also walk or take the boat.
-My per point cost for Boardwalk(assuming I hold until ZERO value) is $12.13 per point , versus Riviera @ $12.11 per point, along with the lower point price per night for all rooms, makes buying Boardwalk a no-brainer for my family over Riviera.


----------



## Mickey_P

WhenIsOurNextTrip said:


> WhenIsOurNextTrip---$105-$16390-150-BWV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 25/20, 150/21-Seller pays MF 20- sent 2/6
> 
> Probably need some prayers for ROFR to get waived, but taking a shot at it since I don't need 2020 points.
> 
> Decided to buy at Boardwalk after visiting Riviera a few weeks ago. Riviera is a beautiful hotel, but it lacked Disney flair.
> -The quick service at Riviera was overwhelmed for lunch.
> -Boardwalk location can't be duplicated for getting to Epcot
> -Access to Hollywood Studios is reliant on Skyliner reliability for both resorts, but from Boardwalk we can also walk or take the boat.
> -My per point cost for Boardwalk(assuming I hold until ZERO value) is $12.13 per point , versus Riviera @ $12.11 per point, along with the lower point price per night for all rooms, makes buying Boardwalk a no-brainer for my family over Riviera.


Wow, $105 for Boardwalk is a great deal (if you get through ROFR). Looking at prices over last 12 months I thought anything below $120 for BWV was risky. Appreciate your 2020 comment though. We chose Boardwalk for the same reasons as you, but we needed the 2020 points to bank for our planned trip in 2021. Good luck.


----------



## HeightRequirement

havertown said:


> I saw the listing and bought less than 24 hours after it was up.  Got lucky.  Always feel weird buying at ask, but I thought it was a good deal and def wanted the April UY and points.



I agree. But with such a good buy it was probably the safest to buy at ask rather than risk losing the deal over a minimal discount.


----------



## HeightRequirement

I agree. But with such a good buy it was probably the safest to buy at ask rather than risk losing the deal over a minimal discount.


Sandisw said:


> Typically, 30 days but technically they To be given at least 30 days



IIRC, at least for a while, Disney was taking longer than normal and the brokers were asked to stop calling in to check on status of ROFR. Not sure if that has changed and Disney is deciding on ROFR faster.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Sandisw said:


> Just to add, though, Disney doesn’t sell contracts void of current UY points..so with Disney, you still pay only from the date you buy until the end of the year....except for a new resort, then you pay from resort opening, but can’t use points for stays until that date either.



Actually they can/do - when it's a new resort.  I've been one to get that with VGC - April UY.   They also recently did it with Riviera Feb UY, correct?  So my example is a rare one but it was the easiest to show how DVC considers the application of MF's and it actually has happened with them.


----------



## Sandisw

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Actually they can/do - when it's a new resort.  I've been one to get that with VGC - April UY.   They also recently did it with Riviera Feb UY, correct?  So my example is a rare one but it was the easiest to show how DVC considers the application of MF's and it actually has happened with them.



I could be wrong, but I don't think they sold people Feb UY at RIV because it didn't come with 2019.  I read somewhere that someone who had a Feb UY already could not buy RIV with that UY because it didn't come with the points so they had to buy with a different one.


----------



## Lorana

KAT4DISNEY said:


> True that MF's are billed on the calendar year but they cover different points for different UY's. You just have to look at how DVC bills the MF's when you purchase direct and it's clearest on a new resort. If Dec 2020 points were the first points you received then even if you purchased in January of 2020 you would have a pro-rated bill for 1 month. Then you'd pay the 2021 MF's that would technically cover 11 months of the Dec 2020 points and 1 month of Dec 2021. Resellers will tell you that if you get the points then you should pay the MF's however - it's just what they have always done.



Right. The point they were making is that if you buy a Dec UY resale with no 2019 points, asking the seller to cover 2020 MF - or at least 11 months worth - is a reasonable request because you didn’t get the (2019) points that go from Dec 2019 to Nov 2020.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Sandisw said:


> I could be wrong, but I don't think they sold people Feb UY at RIV because it didn't come with 2019.  I read somewhere that someone who had a Feb UY already could not buy RIV with that UY because it didn't come with the points so they had to buy with a different one.



I did not hear that and I do believe they sold it.   Just most people don't want to buy it.   For as long as I have known the purchase contracts always outline this possibility even though it's pretty rare.  As I mentioned they did that for VGC too - Feb, Mar and April all were sold but did not get points until after VGC had been openn for a few months.

_I did a quick search and from several posts DVC did sell Feb UY's and started with 2020 points.  _


----------



## Kim5726

kim5726---$92-$10584-105-AUL-Jun-0/19, 69/20, 105/21- sent 2/6

Our first DVC! We live in CA for Aulani made sense for us, we can't wait! All of the information on this site and forum have been so helpful.


----------



## OneLittleSpark2014

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I did not hear that and I do believe they sold it.   Just most people don't want to buy it.   For as long as I have known the purchase contracts always outline this possibility even though it's pretty rare.  As I mentioned they did that for VGC too - Feb, Mar and April all were sold but did not get points until after VGC had been openn for a few months.
> 
> _I did a quick search and from several posts DVC did sell Feb UY's and started with 2020 points.  _



We added a contract at Riviera.  We matched our other contracts with an October UY and we got 2019 points, which we have already used for a Riviera stay!  I do remember our guide telling us something that was different for the February UY regarding Riviera but I can't recall the details because it didn't apply to us.  I do distinctly remember there being something unique about the February UY for Riviera in the early months of sales.


----------



## WhenIsOurNextTrip

Mickey_P said:


> Wow, $105 for Boardwalk is a great deal (if you get through ROFR). Looking at prices over last 12 months I thought anything below $120 for BWV was risky. Appreciate your 2020 comment though. We chose Boardwalk for the same reasons as you, but we needed the 2020 points to bank for our planned trip in 2021. Good luck.



I agree. Totally risky at $105. Since I wasn’t concerned with 2020 pts I could chance ROFR taking it and just come back in a few weeks and try again with another contract.
According to the disboards ROFR history it seemed like Disney hasn’t taken a boardwalk in months and a popular resale site blog had none taken in January and one taken in December for $101 along with a dropping price per point over the last 6 months. So I won’t hold my breath for this one,  but still a chance I could get it.


----------



## RachStu

Good luck whenisournexttrip!


----------



## Lorana

Kim5726 said:


> Our first DVC! We live in CA for Aulani made sense for us, we can't wait!



so happy for you!  I confess sometimes I am jealous of not being so close to Aulani (I’m on the East Coast).


----------



## Disneykate605

WhenIsOurNextTrip said:


> I agree. Totally risky at $105. Since I wasn’t concerned with 2020 pts I could chance ROFR taking it and just come back in a few weeks and try again with another contract.
> According to the disboards ROFR history it seemed like Disney hasn’t taken a boardwalk in months and a popular resale site blog had none taken in January and one taken in December for $101 along with a dropping price per point over the last 6 months. So I won’t hold my breath for this one,  but still a chance I could get it.


I think one just got taken a page or two back on this thread at $110 a point.
Good luck...you never know!


----------



## larry47591

Larry47591---$96-$8803-85-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 85/21- sent 1/22, passed 2/8


----------



## Brianstl

Mickey_P said:


> Wow, $105 for Boardwalk is a great deal (if you get through ROFR). Looking at prices over last 12 months I thought anything below $120 for BWV was risky. Appreciate your 2020 comment though. We chose Boardwalk for the same reasons as you, but we needed the 2020 points to bank for our planned trip in 2021. Good luck.


Since it is stripped of current year points and most of next years points, I think this makes it through no problem. Disney can’t just turn around a resell those points direct.


----------



## Hallowkitty

Hallowkitty---$140-$22,634-150-PVB-Dec-143/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 1/20, addendum 1/30, passed 2/7

We are so excited, this is our first contract!


----------



## tputorti

Brianstl said:


> Since it is stripped of current year points and most of next years points, I think this makes it through no problem. Disney can’t just turn around a resell those points direct.


This has been the prevailing wisdom regarding stripped contracts. However lately Disney has taken back a number of stripped contracts. Sometimes it is not always about wanting the contract but keeping the market from getting too low. They can let resale get too low if they want their direct sales to not slip.


----------



## Jelly563

I don't understand where people get these contracts to agree to ridiculously low amounts... I offered like $5 below asking (on several contracts) and all of them refused or were only willing to dip like $2


----------



## SG131

Jelly563 said:


> I don't understand where people get these contracts to agree to ridiculously low amounts... I offered like $5 below asking (on several contracts) and all of them refused or were only willing to dip like $2


Try contracts through a different company. Based on the shows here it seems like the timeshare store recommends their sellers stay pretty firm. I’m sure others do as well. I had luck getting a good price through DVC store, but the second contract took a couple offers until I found one that would accept the price I was willing to pay.


----------



## RachStu

I can’t even get a response from Fidelity on an offer I made. It was marginally below asking. Is this usual behaviour for them? I’ve sent a follow up email today, but still nothing.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

Mzpalmtree said:


> Mzpalmtree---$108-$21499-180-AKV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 298/20, 180/21- sent 1/29


Received an update from our broker indicating that the contract made it past the first phase of ROFR and will go to committee next. The wait is a killer . Hoping the committee meets soon!


----------



## striker1064

RachStu said:


> I can’t even get a response from Fidelity on an offer I made. It was marginally below asking. Is this usual behaviour for them? I’ve sent a follow up email today, but still nothing.



Fidelity is closed on the weekends but yes, their communication can be somewhat poor. Call on Monday morning.


----------



## RachStu

Thanks, Striker. That’s useful to know.


----------



## Brianstl

tputorti said:


> This has been the prevailing wisdom regarding stripped contracts. However lately Disney has taken back a number of stripped contracts. Sometimes it is not always about wanting the contract but keeping the market from getting too low. They can let resale get too low if they want their direct sales to not slip.


I don’t think Disney gives two thoughts about keeping the price up on the resale market. If anything they wish the price would be lower so they could make more money selling “sold out” resorts direct.


----------



## TL-CP96

TL-CP96 said:


> TL-CP96---$103-$52750-500-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 500/20, 500/21- sent 1/22
> 
> Back-up to the 485 I'm waiting on or may turn out to be an add-on, either way is good!




Update, Passed 2/8/20!!!!


----------



## RachStu

TL-CP96 said:


> Update, Passed 2/8/20!!!!



Goodness, they are two good deals particularly the 485 pointer.  Well done! Do you mind me asking what the sellers were originally asking for these respectively?


----------



## TL-CP96

RachStu said:


> Goodness, they are two good deals particularly the 485 pointer.  Well done! Do you mind me asking what the sellers were originally asking for these respectively?




The 485 points were originally listed at $99 per point, I offered $95, settled on $97.  

Then, I got impatient during the waiting period and thought it was a long shot that it would pass ROFR, so I found the 500 points listed for $105, negotiated for $103.  So I entered into that purchase agreement believing the 485 was going to get taken.  

Oops, I went from 0 to 985 points in just a few weeks.  Oh well, I am sure we will enjoy the points over the next 37 years!


----------



## tputorti

Brianstl said:


> I don’t think Disney gives two thoughts about keeping the price up on the resale market. If anything they wish the price would be lower so they could make more money selling “sold out” resorts direct.


If it is too low they buy it back and sell it themselves. So it is win win. They keep resale market prices up by making sure buyers don’t lowball the market and they also make a bigger profit when they direct sell the sold out resorts with points they buy back.


----------



## tputorti

Brianstl said:


> I don’t think Disney gives two thoughts about keeping the price up on the resale market. If anything they wish the price would be lower so they could make more money selling “sold out” resorts direct.


In the ROFR process, Disney looks at the terms of the proposed contractual sale to determine if the seller has accepted a “fair market” price for the ownership. If it is deemed a “fair market” offer, then Disney will approve the sale and let the buyer become the new owner. If Disney determines that the offer was under “fair market” value, they will step in as buyer at the same terms.

As a resale buyer, you may not like this. However, as an owner, but if you ever want to be a seller you will. The purpose of Disney’s ROFR is to control the value of their property so that it remains in step with current market. The criteria Disney uses for ROFR is not known and can vary between, but there are some important features they look at. One factor for exercising the ROFR would be if Disney feels the selling price is below the target price they have established. This includes: per point price, who is paying closing costs and the current year’s annual dues.


----------



## Brianstl

tputorti said:


> In the ROFR process, Disney looks at the terms of the proposed contractual sale to determine if the seller has accepted a “fair market” price for the ownership. If it is deemed a “fair market” offer, then Disney will approve the sale and let the buyer become the new owner. If Disney determines that the offer was under “fair market” value, they will step in as buyer at the same terms.
> 
> As a resale buyer, you may not like this. However, as an owner, but if you ever want to be a seller you will. The purpose of Disney’s ROFR is to control the value of their property so that it remains in step with current market. The criteria Disney uses for ROFR is not known and can vary between, but there are some important features they look at. One factor for exercising the ROFR would be if Disney feels the selling price is below the target price they have established. This includes: per point price, who is paying closing costs and the current year’s annual dues.


Disney doesn’t care about fair market value of resale contracts.  They only care about making as much money as possible off direct sales. I think Disney has come to a belief that people who buy resale or going to buy resale even if the discount is only 10%.  That is why they have decided to differentiate direct as much as possible. I think leadership at Disney now views their direct sales target market as not the same market as those that buy resale.


----------



## RachStu

TL-CP96 said:


> The 485 points were originally listed at $99 per point, I offered $95, settled on $97.
> 
> Then, I got impatient during the waiting period and thought it was a long shot that it would pass ROFR, so I found the 500 points listed for $105, negotiated for $103.



That’s really useful feedback. Thanks for sharing. Do you mind me asking which agents these were advertised by?


----------



## tputorti

Brianstl said:


> Disney doesn’t care about fair market value of resale contracts.  They only care about making as much money as possible off direct sales. I think Disney has come to a belief that people who buy resale or going to buy resale even if the discount is only 10%.  That is why they have decided to differentiate direct as much as possible. I think leadership at Disney now views their direct sales target market as not the same market as those that buy resale.


Fair enough. I don’t think we disagree. You are just missing my point. In order for Disney to maximize profit, they need to ensure the resale market maintains a certain price level. They can offer all sort of “benefits” to direct purchase or try to put restrictions on resale owners, but at the end of the day, they can charge $200 a point for direct if the floor drops out on the resale market. Further, one of their sales pitches is DVC ownership retains value. ROFR does that by ensuring they buy back certain contracts.
You are completely correct that this is all about Disney maximizing their profits.


----------



## Perelandra

box.


Perelandra---$100-$17950.20-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 59/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 2/14


----------



## Perelandra

Mzpalmtree said:


> Received an update from our broker indicating that the contract made it past the first phase of ROFR and will go to committee next. The wait is a killer . Hoping the committee meets soon!


Wait, 2 phases to ROFR with a committee phase? I don’t recall that a few years back when I bought. Is this something new.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

Perelandra said:


> Wait, 2 phases to ROFR with a committee phase? I don’t recall that a few years back when I bought. Is this something new.


I don’t know as I’m new to DVC myself but when we got the email I did a search on the forums here for ROFR and committee and it brought up similar responses. Not sure how long they have been around or what is involved in each phase but it was disheartening that it took 11 days to get through phase 1.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

Sorry—duplicate post


----------



## ScubaCat

Perelandra said:


> Perelandra-$100-$16,000-$160-AKV-Dec-0/18,59/19, 160/20, 160/21. Sent 02/08


Could you please reformat that with the link in post #1 in this thread?  Thanks!


----------



## wezguycsu

Jelly563 said:


> I don't understand where people get these contracts to agree to ridiculously low amounts... I offered like $5 below asking (on several contracts) and all of them refused or were only willing to dip like $2


It could be the companies you go with. I just put in an offer on 110 points at pvb thru dvc resale market.com. seller listed at 147, I offered at 138 and got my offer accepted. Finishing paperwork this weekend then off to Disney for rofr.


----------



## OneLittleSpark2014

Jelly563 said:


> I don't understand where people get these contracts to agree to ridiculously low amounts... I offered like $5 below asking (on several contracts) and all of them refused or were only willing to dip like $2



I think it's pretty random, really.  We're just closing on our second resale contract and before getting these two (over the course of two years).  Our experiences have varied quite a bit (our resale is all AKV, BTW) - One was under contract before they could view our offer, another one accepted our very low offer right away (we were shocked!) and of course Disney took it in ROFR.  Another came down like $4 or $5 per point but the seller didn't disclose that they had borrowed points in it, so we backed out of the deal, having seen a contract we liked better anyway.  The next seller eventually came down about $3 or $4 per point but took a lot of back and fourth and the one we're closing on right now was listed at $116pp and we passed ROFR at $104pp for a loaded contract!  So you never know!  I guess you just have to try and hope for some pixie dust!  These transactions were all with different companies, BTW.  

I don't know how much truth there is in this BUT I think that the sites that get a little less traffic online probably get fewer offers - therefore perhaps less competition, so I would offer more aggressively with those listings.  On the other hand, if I was the seller... I would definitely list on a site that has a good internet presence and gets a lot of traffic because I think there would be more competition to buy.


----------



## TL-CP96

RachStu said:


> That’s really useful feedback. Thanks for sharing. Do you mind me asking which agents these were advertised by?



Tried replying before but it got deleted for not using links or something.... New here so don't k ow all the rules, but I have to say that if you watch the Dis' DVC show, you should be able to find some great agents.


----------



## RachStu

TL-CP96 said:


> Tried replying before but it got deleted for not using links or something.... New here so don't k ow all the rules, but I have to say that if you watch the Dis' DVC show, you should be able to find some great agents.



Thanks! I have a copy of your reply in my inbox although was puzzled when I couldn’t see it on the thread! I’ve got offers out on a few contracts now so hopefully one of those will work out!


----------



## Sandisw

TL-CP96 said:


> Tried replying before but it got deleted for not using links or something.... New here so don't k ow all the rules, but I have to say that if you watch the Dis' DVC show, you should be able to find some great agents.



Any business needs to have the link posted to it And not just the name.  You can find the rules here!

https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...-to-any-business-you-wish-to-mention.3039176/


----------



## badeacon

OneLittleSpark2014 said:


> I think it's pretty random, really.  We're just closing on our second resale contract and before getting these two (over the course of two years).  Our experiences have varied quite a bit (our resale is all AKV, BTW) - One was under contract before they could view our offer, another one accepted our very low offer right away (we were shocked!) and of course Disney took it in ROFR.  Another came down like $4 or $5 per point but the seller didn't disclose that they had borrowed points in it, so we backed out of the deal, having seen a contract we liked better anyway.  The next seller eventually came down about $3 or $4 per point but took a lot of back and fourth and the one we're closing on right now was listed at $116pp and we passed ROFR at $104pp for a loaded contract!  So you never know!  I guess you just have to try and hope for some pixie dust!  These transactions were all with different companies, BTW.
> 
> I don't know how much truth there is in this BUT I think that the sites that get a little less traffic online probably get fewer offers - therefore perhaps less competition, so I would offer more aggressively with those listings.  On the other hand, if I was the seller... I would definitely list on a site that has a good internet presence and gets a lot of traffic because I think there would be more competition to buy.


I agree that it is random. I bid 150 on a CCV  70 point contract listed at 160 last summer, hoping to hopefully meet in middle , but it was accepted.  Just this week another 75 point CCV contract listed for 150 and I bid 144 and it was accepted. These were with different companies. I have also bid where seller would not budge.


----------



## WhenIsOurNextTrip

Disneykate605 said:


> I think one just got taken a page or two back on this thread at $110 a point.
> Good luck...you never know!



You’re right. It wasn’t on the page 1 of this thread so somehow I missed that comparable. I guess the only hope I have is that one at $110 still had a healthy amount of 2020 points. I won’t get my hopes up.


----------



## Disneykate605

WhenIsOurNextTrip said:


> You’re right. It wasn’t on the page 1 of this thread so somehow I missed that comparable. I guess the only hope I have is that one at $110 still had a healthy amount of 2020 points. I won’t get my hopes up.


You never know...stranger things have happened! Good luck!


----------



## Cupcake232

Mzpalmtree said:


> Received an update from our broker indicating that the contract made it past the first phase of ROFR and will go to committee next. The wait is a killer . Hoping the committee meets soon!


I didn’t realize there were 2 phases of ROFR. Can you explain? My contract was sent on 1/30 so I’m close to yours! Hoping I’m at the same stage as you


----------



## Jelly563

wezguycsu said:


> It could be the companies you go with. I just put in an offer on 110 points at pvb thru dvc resale market.com. seller listed at 147, I offered at 138 and got my offer accepted. Finishing paperwork this weekend then off to Disney for rofr.


        That's who I deal with.....


----------



## MonkeyKnifeFight

Cupcake232 said:


> I didn’t realize there were 2 phases of ROFR. Can you explain? My contract was sent on 1/30 so I’m close to yours! Hoping I’m at the same stage as you


I think the 2nd phase is optional if more review is needed.


----------



## Cupcake232

MonkeyKnifeFight said:


> I think the 2nd phase is optional if more review is needed.


Thank you! I wonder if realtors tell all of their buyers if this occurs...


----------



## Mzpalmtree

Cupcake232 said:


> I didn’t realize there were 2 phases of ROFR. Can you explain? My contract was sent on 1/30 so I’m close to yours! Hoping I’m at the same stage as you


I’m new to this as well. It was just what was communicated by my broker. As to the comment from another poster indicating it may be a phase just for contracts they want to scrutinize more, I don’t know why they would want mine. It’s a good deal but not a great deal—certainly not as low as many of the ones on this thread that have passed


----------



## Cupcake232

Mzpalmtree said:


> I’m new to this as well. It was just what was communicated by my broker. As to the comment from another poster indicating it may be a phase just for contracts they want to scrutinize more, I don’t know why they would want mine. It’s a good deal but not a great deal—certainly not as low as many of the ones on this thread that have passed


Fingers crossed we hear something in the next few days!!!


----------



## Mzpalmtree

Cupcake232 said:


> Fingers crossed we hear something in the next few days!!!


Yes!!


----------



## dbtex83

SG131 said:


> Try contracts through a different company. Based on the shows here it seems like the timeshare store recommends their sellers stay pretty firm. I’m sure others do as well. I had luck getting a good price through DVC store, but the second contract took a couple offers until I found one that would accept the price I was willing to pay.


It's somewhat concerning as a buyer to hear that a site encourages sellers to "stay firm" when they are supposed to be representing the interests of both parties. It makes me all that more appreciative of this thread and other sites that are transparent with sales trends to help discern what's a good value or not.


----------



## Sandisw

dbtex83 said:


> It's somewhat concerning as a buyer to hear that a site encourages sellers to "stay firm" when they are supposed to be representing the interests of both parties. It makes me all that more appreciative of this thread and other sites that are transparent with sales trends to help discern what's a good value or not.



I just sold vis the Timeshare Store and can tell you that was never mentioned, let alone conveyed in any way, I was given a range for a good starting price, priced it and accepted an offer for $5 less than asking within a few days.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

dbtex83 said:


> It's somewhat concerning as a buyer to hear that a site encourages sellers to "stay firm" when they are supposed to be representing the interests of both parties. It makes me all that more appreciative of this thread and other sites that are transparent with sales trends to help discern what's a good value or not.



I've also both bought and sold with the Timeshare Store and never been told that.  All purchases were negotiated.  The sales had offers they contacted me about.


----------



## Perelandra

tyr423 said:


> I contemplated it. The desire to be “varsity DVC” ,as it’s portrayed a lot by the DVC “hardos” gave me some thought. Then I did the math and I realized that for my family, the direct route just was not worth it in any of the scenarios I played out.


Ha! I used to be “varsity” DVC, but I sold out and now am coming back in on the “JV” with my poor  little white card. You know, I’m going to miss those $2 discounts on the T-Shirts in the gift shop. No, really the only thing I’ll miss is the special event parties, but realistically, as my kids get older, I probably can’t coordinate the dates to my schedule anyway, and with the thousands of dollars I’m saving by purchasing resale, I’ll just buy some “Villains After Hours” tickets instead and still come out several thousand ahead.


----------



## EAHajd

Perelandra said:


> Ha! I used to be “varsity” DVC, but I sold out and now am coming back in on the “JV” with my poor  little white card. You know, I’m going to miss those $2 discounts on the T-Shirts in the gift shop. No, really the only thing I’ll miss is the special event parties, but realistically, as my kids get older, I probably can’t coordinate the dates to my schedule anyway, and with the thousands of dollars I’m saving by purchasing resale, I’ll just buy some “Villains After Hours” tickets instead and still come out several thousand ahead.



It's funny you said this because I told my husband that I didn't care about Direct because we are never there during any type of DVC Events - except for this trip......I was so upset! lol While I'm still saving thousands of dollars, the FOMO is real! lol


----------



## espov

EAHajd said:


> It's funny you said this because I told my husband that I didn't care about Direct because we are never there during any type of DVC Events - except for this trip......I was so upset! lol While I'm still saving thousands of dollars, the FOMO is real! lol


I know the feeling. We always said just once a year maybe every other year. We went to Disney during Labor Day and a few months ago, we booked a trip for Memorial day. Now I keep running the numbers for an add on direct vs resale for the gold passes. Still doesn't work out; however If I do add on I will have more points. If I have more points, I'll go more often then maybe the passes would come handy. The cycle is very vicious!!!


----------



## GCorbett

GCorbett---$141-$32985-220-PVB-Aug-229/19, 220/20, 220/21-Seller Pays 2 Mo MF- sent 1/23, passed 2/11


----------



## RachStu

Congratulations! That seems like a good deal to me!


----------



## TeeterTots

TeeterTots said:


> TeeterTots---$105-$16900-150-AKV-Dec-0/18, 246/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 1/27


Passed!!!! 2/11


----------



## RachStu

Congrats! Another great deal. It’s my aim to get a loaded AKV contract for $105 so at least I know if I succeed it should be passed.


----------



## TeeterTots

TeeterTots---$105-$16900-150-AKV-Dec-0/18, 246/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 1/27, passed 2/11


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

TeeterTots said:


> TeeterTots---$105-$16900-150-AKV-Dec-0/18, 246/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 1/27, passed 2/11



Our contract was sent to ROFR on 1/29 so hopefully in the next few days we hear back. Congrats!!!


----------



## DisneyDadNH1984

DisneyDadNH1984---$100-$20665-200-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 2/1


----------



## CanadaAng

CanadaAng---$120-$55200-450-PVB-Feb-0/19, 8/20, 450/21, 450/22- sent 1/23, passed 2/11


----------



## Cupcake232

montreid said:


> "last" contract for a while:
> 
> montreid---$100-$25939-250-AUL-SUB Mar-0/19, 0/20, 250/21- sent 1/29, passed 2/11
> 
> Noted a few new SUB AUL that posted on DVCResale today and already sale pending since those were aggressively priced.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## RIC2MCO

RIC2MCO---$112-$30437-250-AKV-Mar-0/19, 216/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 1/25, passed 2/11

Yipee!


----------



## Cupcake232

RIC2MCO said:


> RIC2MCO---$112-$30437-250-AKV-Mar-0/19, 216/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 1/25, passed 2/11
> 
> Yipee!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## wrigleyville

Wrigleyville---$108-$19149-160-AKV-Dec-144/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/24, passed 2/11
*This puts us in the 1,000+ point club...and should curtail the add-on-itis for awhile!! *


----------



## wdwdaddy4life

wrigleyville said:


> Wrigleyville---$108-$19149-160-AKV-Dec-144/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/24, passed 2/11
> *This puts us in the 1,000+ point club...and should curtail the add-on-itis for awhile!! *



Congratulations!!! I am waiting on a 200pt GCV contract to pass ROFR so I can join you in the 1000+pt club! I am currently sitting at 900 and its killing me...lol


----------



## DadDVC

Ours was sent on 1/29 so I'm on pins and needles right now after seeing another contract pass that was sent on the same day.

Also getting the itch to get another contract, cause.....why not!


----------



## wrigleyville

wdwdaddy4life said:


> Congratulations!!! I am waiting on a 200pt GCV contract to pass ROFR so I can join you in the 1000+pt club! I am currently sitting at 900 and its killing me...lol


I know the feeling...we were at 930 since 2012 and finally pulled the trigger. Good luck!


----------



## Cupcake232

DadDVC said:


> Ours was sent on 1/29 so I'm on pins and needles right now after seeing another contract pass that was sent on the same day.
> 
> Also getting the itch to get another contract, cause.....why not!


I’m feeling the same way. Does anyone know if Disney reviews for ROFR daily, or if it’s certain days of the week?


----------



## Future_WorldPhonencian

TeeterTots said:


> TeeterTots---$105-$16900-150-AKV-Dec-0/18, 246/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 1/27, passed 2/11


We have a similar AKV contract that was sent to Disney about a week after yours with a delayed closing... fingers crossed


----------



## HowdyHowdy

HowdyHowdy---$140-$18105-125-BLT-Feb-0/19, 3/20, 125/21- sent 1/29, passed 2/12


----------



## wezguycsu

wezguycsu---$138-$16472-110-PVB-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 110/20, 110/21- sent 2/12

First contract. Hope we get thru.


----------



## dbtex83

dbtex83---$119-$6803-50-SSR-Feb-0/19, 100/20, 50/21- sent 1/28, passed 2/12


----------



## K. Cricket

Fingers crossed! Our first contract, if we get it, we’re going to Disney World!!!! 

K. Cricket---$100-$11321-100-BRV@WL-Aug-0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 2/11- passed 2/27


----------



## Lovinallthingsdisney

RachStu said:


> Congrats! Another great deal. It’s my aim to get a loaded AKV contract for $105 so at least I know if I succeed it should be passed.


We picked one up in December (bought while at Disney).  Fully loaded at $105 and it passed....so it can happen.  Good luck!


----------



## unwritten01

unwritten01---$110-$22000-200-AKV-Mar-0/19, 400/20, 200/21-Seller pays 2020 MF and CC- sent 1/27, passed 02/12

 !


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

unwritten01 said:


> unwritten01---$110-$22000-200-AKV-Mar-0/19, 400/20, 200/21-Seller pays 2020 MF and CC- sent 1/27, passed 02/12
> 
> !


Nice, and with MF and CC paid by seller. Congrats


----------



## MonkeyKnifeFight

MonkeyKnifeFight said:


> MonkeyKnifeFight---$142-$31966-210-BLT-Apr-0/19, 366/20, 210/21-International- sent 1/27


passed 2/13


----------



## MonkeyKnifeFight

MonkeyKnifeFight---$142-$31966-210-BLT-Apr-0/19, 366/20, 210/21-International- sent 1/27, passed 2/13


----------



## Dakkota

Dakkota10---$135-$15385-110-PVB-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 110/21- sent 2/9


----------



## abeswede

abeswede---$103-$19620-180-AKV-Dec-0/19, 196/20, 180/21- sent 2/11


----------



## DisneyDadNH1984

wezguycsu said:


> wezguycsu---$138-$16472-110-PVB-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 110/20, 110/21- sent 2/12
> 
> First contract. Hope we get thru.


Ooh that’s a good deal!! I hope you get it!!


----------



## CLE2WDW

DisneyDadNH1984 said:


> Ooh that’s a good deal!! I hope you get it!!


Has there been a single PVB contract taken to date?


----------



## RanDIZ

CLE2WDW said:


> Has there been a single PVB contract taken to date?


I’ve been wondering the same thing. I couldn’t find any looking back through all of the ROFR posts. I’m looking to ad one if I find the right one.


----------



## GCorbett

I was listening to a DVC podcast and a resale broker was saying that no PVB contracts have been taken in ROFR. Apparently this is Disney's MO - they don't buy anything back for the first 4 years or so after a resort sells out.


----------



## poofyo101

CLE2WDW said:


> Has there been a single PVB contract taken to date?


no there has not been.


----------



## Sandisw

CLE2WDW said:


> Has there been a single PVB contract taken to date?



Not that has been reported here...but iI think someone publishes that info monthly...just don’t remember where


----------



## MonkeyKnifeFight

Sandisw said:


> Not that has been reported here...but iI think someone publishes that info monthly...just don’t remember where


Dvcresalemarket posts a monthly ROFR report. I think some other brokers might discuss it as well. They mentioned in their December 2019 report that there were no poly or copper creek buybacks all year for them.

https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-december-19-report/


----------



## TeeterTots

TeeterTots said:


> TeeterTots---$105-$16900-150-AKV-Dec-0/18, 246/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 1/27
> 
> I hope I did this right? I pay closing and MF for 2020.


Remember when I said I hope I did this right? Well $16900 to $17455 not sure what I left out??? 


TeeterTots said:


> TeeterTots---$105-$16900-150-AKV-Dec-0/18, 246/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 1/27, passed 2/11



TeeterTots---$105-$17455-150-AKV-Dec-0/18, 246/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 1/27, passed 2/11


----------



## DadDVC

Update:

DadDVC---$135-$22900-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/29, passed 2/14


----------



## tputorti

DadDVC said:


> Update:
> 
> DadDVC---$135-$22900-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/29, passed 2/14


Good for you. They took mine back today for BLT.


----------



## tputorti

tputorti said:


> tputorti---$128-$20042-160-BLT-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, seller pays 20 MF and credit for 21 MF - sent 1/28


Taken back 2/14


----------



## DadDVC

tputorti said:


> Taken back 2/14



Ouch!  That would have been a great deal if it would have passed.  I was nervous about our $135/pt.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

Mzpalmtree said:


> Mzpalmtree---$108-$21499-180-AKV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 298/20, 180/21- sent 1/29


Update: passed 2/14

Mzpalmtree---$108-$21499-180-AKV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 298/20, 180/21- sent 1/29, passed 2/14


----------



## RachStu

Those two ROFR for BLT make no sense to me. Although $128 is low and provided for the seller to pay the MF for 2020 and 2021 that contract had been stripped of all points. The $135 contract had an extra 320 points effectively. At $15.50 per point rental these were worth $4,960. That is more than the reduction in points ($7 x 160pts) and two year’s management fees (roughly $2110) were worth (a total of roughly $3210). By my calc the $135 deal effect lcy cost about $1700 less.


----------



## Cupcake232

Mzpalmtree said:


> Update: passed 2/14
> 
> Mzpalmtree---$108-$21499-180-AKV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 298/20, 180/21- sent 1/29, passed 2/14


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Mzpalmtree

Cupcake232 said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thank you! Hopefully yours will be next!


----------



## jekinisa

RachStu said:


> Those two ROFR for BLT make no sense to me. Although $128 is low and provided for the seller to pay the MF for 2020 and 2021 that contract had been stripped of all points. The $135 contract had an extra 320 points effectively. At $15.50 per point rental these were worth $4,960. That is more than the reduction in points ($7 x 160pts) and two year’s management fees (roughly $2110) were worth (a total of roughly $3210). By my calc the $135 deal effect lcy cost about $1700 less.



  Maybe the focus is on price per point.


----------



## Cupcake232

Mzpalmtree said:


> Thank you! Hopefully yours will be next!


Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## RachStu

jekinisa said:


> Maybe the focus is on price per point.



Who knows.  I hope so as I'm just signing the contract for a deal with quite a few 2018 banked points (Dec UY).  If you take the value of the 2018 and 2019 points into consideration it gives me (by my crude calculations) a price per point of $126 for Poly rather than the contract price of $143.


----------



## Jetku

tputorti said:


> Taken back 2/14



wow. I guess they didn’t care it was stripped...

I’m in ROFR for a near-stripped AKV right now. The wait is awful


----------



## collections

collections---$108-$6118-50-AKV-Sep-0/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 2/14

It only took 9 months of searching and stalking the resale sites to find the perfect little add-on contract!


----------



## db24

I'm at day 32 waiting on ROFR. The extended wait is awful. Has anyone had one take this long recently?


----------



## DadDVC

Based on my BLT contract and the other one that got taken back lends me to believe that they focus mainly on overall price and price per point. They must not put much weight into banked and stripped contracts. I hope they don’t because I have my next contract at $135/pt which also has banked 2019 points (February UY).


----------



## Perelandra

db24 said:


> I'm at day 32 waiting on ROFR. The extended wait is awful. Has anyone had one take this long recently?


I thought Disney had up to 30 days to exercise ROFR. Are you sure your broker sent it to ROFR right away?  Mine took a few days to send it after the contract was signed.


----------



## ScubaCat

Perelandra said:


> I thought Disney had up to 30 days to exercise ROFR. Are you sure your broker sent it to ROFR right away?  Mine took a few days to send it after the contract was signed.


They have until the closing date on the contract. Usually they get back within 30 days, though, but occasionally it runs a little longer.


----------



## Perelandra

ScubaCat said:


> They have until the closing date on the contract. Usually they get back within 30 days, though, but occasionally it runs a little longer.


Thanks for clarifying. The email from my broker stated that they had up to 30 days, but maybe that was just a generalization.


----------



## Dwar9739

Dwar9739---$135-$15385-110-PVB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 110/21- sent 1/20, passed 2/6
Update


----------



## Domique

Domique---$149-$15849-100-BLT-Feb--1/19, 62/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/29, passed 2/14

Passed! Happy Valentine's Day ♡


----------



## Sandisw

RachStu said:


> Those two ROFR for BLT make no sense to me. Although $128 is low and provided for the seller to pay the MF for 2020 and 2021 that contract had been stripped of all points. The $135 contract had an extra 320 points effectively. At $15.50 per point rental these were worth $4,960. That is more than the reduction in points ($7 x 160pts) and two year’s management fees (roughly $2110) were worth (a total of roughly $3210). By my calc the $135 deal effect lcy cost about $1700 less.



 Low point cost and 2 years of no dues.  I can see why it didn’t go. I heard years ago that contracts where seller covers dues tend to peak interest. Not sure how true.


----------



## Cupcake232

Jetku said:


> wow. I guess they didn’t care it was stripped...
> 
> I’m in ROFR for a near-stripped AKV right now. The wait is awful


I agree! I had all of my paperwork in on 1/29. I’m not sure if they submitted it on the 30th or 31st but once I hit the two week mark, I was hoping to have heard one way or the other. Waiting is so hard!!! Lol


----------



## db24

Perelandra said:


> I thought Disney had up to 30 days to exercise ROFR. Are you sure your broker sent it to ROFR right away?  Mine took a few days to send it after the contract was signed.


It was sent off to rofr a few days after signing. It's been 39 days since everyone signed and it was sent to ROFR 6 days later. Maybe Disney just doesn't like me lol


----------



## Perelandra

db24 said:


> It was sent off to rofr a few days after signing. It's been 39 days since everyone signed and it was sent to ROFR 6 days later. Maybe Disney just doesn't like me lol


33 days in ROFR. I sure hope they waive it. It would be cruel to take it after all this time.


----------



## DisMomKY

Domique said:


> Domique---$149-$15849-100-BLT-Feb--1/19, 62/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/29, passed 2/14
> 
> Passed! Happy Valentine's Day ♡


Mine was sent 1/31 so maybe I’ll hear Tuesday


----------



## Kenito

RachStu said:


> Those two ROFR for BLT make no sense to me. Although $128 is low and provided for the seller to pay the MF for 2020 and 2021 that contract had been stripped of all points. The $135 contract had an extra 320 points effectively. At $15.50 per point rental these were worth $4,960. That is more than the reduction in points ($7 x 160pts) and two year’s management fees (roughly $2110) were worth (a total of roughly $3210). By my calc the $135 deal effect lcy cost about $1700 less.



Uh oh. I just signed a contact that should be sent in for ROFR next week: 

$129 Feb BLT 250: 0/2020, 250/2021, 250/2022. I’m wondering if anything under a $130 pp threshold will get taken, regardless of the number of existing points. Will find out soon enough...


----------



## Cupcake232

DisMomKY said:


> Mine was sent 1/31 so maybe I’ll hear Tuesday


I’m wondering if they have off on Monday for the holiday. I’m so anxious to hear!!!


----------



## DisMomKY

Cupcake232 said:


> I’m wondering if they have off on Monday for the holiday. I’m so anxious to hear!!!


Agh I didn’t even think if that!! It’s our second contract so you think I wouldn’t be as anxious lol


----------



## Cupcake232

DisMomKY said:


> Agh I didn’t even think if that!! It’s our second contract so you think I wouldn’t be as anxious lol


Good to know it doesn’t get any easier! Lol this is my first and its torture! Ha-ha!


----------



## Keyser98Soze

keyser98soze---$159-$17142-100-BCV-Feb-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/29, passed 2/14


----------



## Lizzy1311

Lizzy1311---$143-$22245-150-PVB-Feb-150/19, 56/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 2/13


----------



## DisMomKY

Cupcake232 said:


> Good to know it doesn’t get any easier! Lol this is my first and its torture! Ha-ha!


Definitely doesn’t! And I don’t even need those points til June to book next May or maybe November to book October


----------



## jmccarthy22

jmccarthy22---$103-$22881-200-SSR-Aug-0/18, 130/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 1/29, passed 2/17


----------



## Cupcake232

jmccarthy22 said:


> jmccarthy22---$103-$22881-200-SSR-Aug-0/18, 130/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 1/29, passed 2/17


Here’s our answer DisMomKY!!!


----------



## DisMomKY

Cupcake232 said:


> Here’s our answer DisMomKY!!!


Yes!! My fingers, toes and everything are crossed that we hear tomorrow lol


----------



## jwinky

Completely stripped contract.

jwinky---$86-$11675-125-AUL-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 0/21- sent 2/17


----------



## Future_WorldPhonencian

Anyone have a clue as to the hours that the Disney RoFR department keeps? Im guessing Mon-Fri 9-5 but didnt know if anyone had additional info.


----------



## DisMomKY

Future_WorldPhonencian said:


> Anyone have a clue as to the hours that the Disney RoFR department keeps? Im guessing Mon-Fri 9-5 but didnt know if anyone had additional info.


I’d assume that or 8-5 maybe


----------



## ScubaCat

Lizzy1311 said:


> lizzy1311 -- $143-$22245-150-PVB-Feb-120/19, 86/20, 150/21-Sent 2/13


Could you please reformat that with the link in post #1 so it can go on the list?  Thanks


----------



## Lizzy1311

ScubaCat said:


> Could you please reformat that with the link in post #1 so it can go on the list?  Thanks


Yes! I just fixed it


----------



## teukie w.

update - passed!
teukie w.---$140-$14585-100-BLT-Aug-0/19, 9/20, 100/21- sent 1/30, passed 2/17


----------



## DisneyDadNH1984

jwinky said:


> Completely stripped contract.
> 
> jwinky---$86-$11675-125-AUL-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 0/21- sent 2/17


Good luck!! That is a great price!!!!!


----------



## lp3lp3

Passed!
lp3lp3---$129-$19935-150-BWV-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 254/20, 150/21- sent 1/30, passed 2/17


----------



## Jason_79

Waiting

Jason_79---$90-$12655-135-OKW-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 117/21- sent 2/17


----------



## Jetku

We had submitted ours 2/5. I keep watching this thread to see if any decisions have been made for submissions around then... 

I am not cut out for DVC resale waiting. This is worse than buying a house. At least those decisions were usually made by the seller, at longest, overnight


----------



## krains4

Jetku said:


> We had submitted ours 2/5. I keep watching this thread to see if any decisions have been made for submissions around then...
> 
> I am not cut out for DVC resale waiting. This is worse than buying a house. At least those decisions were usually made by the seller, at longest, overnight


I'm right there with you, we submitted ours on 2/11

Edited to correct the date. 2/6 was when we put in our offer 

krains4---$103-$11400-100-AKV-Mar-0/19, 29/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 2/11


----------



## CheapSentiment

Our first resale purchase!!! And we passed! 

CheapSentiment---$149-$20554-125-CCV@WL-Sep-136/19, 236/20, 125/21- sent 1/31, passed 2/17


----------



## DisMomKY

CheapSentiment said:


> Our first resale purchase!!! And we passed!
> 
> CheapSentiment---$149-$20554-125-CCV@WL-Sep-136/19, 236/20, 125/21- sent 1/31, passed 2/17


Agh! Mine was sent 1/31 as well


----------



## Cupcake232

Jetku said:


> We had submitted ours 2/5. I keep watching this thread to see if any decisions have been made for submissions around then...
> 
> I am not cut out for DVC resale waiting. This is worse than buying a house. At least those decisions were usually made by the seller, at longest, overnight


I completely agree!!!! Lol


----------



## CheapSentiment

DisMomKY said:


> Agh! Mine was sent 1/31 as well



I hope you hear back soon. The wait was torture!


----------



## acalewin

acalewin---$110-$19353-170-AKV-Apr-0/18, 6/19, 0/20, 170/21- sent 2/11 

one week down... on the other hand my wife has started talking about a Boardwalk contract as either a backup or add-on.


----------



## Dakkota

Dwar9739 said:


> Dwar9739---$135-$15385-110-PVB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 110/21- sent 1/20, passed 2/6
> Update


This is almost identical to one I am waiting to hear if it passes , you give me some hope so thank you


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

“Patiently” waiting over here on a 1/29 submission for a 50 pointer at Poly. Husband and I jokingly agreed we will be the first Poly contract in a year Disney buys back. Gah!


----------



## wezguycsu

DisneyDadNH1984 said:


> Ooh that’s a good deal!! I hope you get it!!


Thanks. We were listening to a podcast that said if you are ok with studios (which our family of 4 is) that poly was the best bang for your buck, contract cost wise (taking into account years left on the contract, maintenance fees, and location)


----------



## MonkeyKnifeFight

wezguycsu said:


> Thanks. We were listening to a podcast that said if you are ok with studios (which our family of 4 is) that poly was the best bang for your buck, contract cost wise (taking into account years left on the contract, maintenance fees, and location)


I think it would be. We stayed at the poly in a lake view studio recently and it was amazing. Only reason we are buying elsewhere was we really wanted a 1 bedroom. Love the poly location and it’s currently around the same as the original price.


----------



## DisMomKY

DisMomKY---$105-$11762-100-AKV-Apr-0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 1/31 passed 2/18


----------



## Cupcake232

DisMomKY said:


> DisMomKY---$105-$11762-100-AKV-Apr-0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 1/31 passed 2/18


Congratulations!!!! I still haven’t heard


----------



## DisneyDadNH1984

wezguycsu said:


> Thanks. We were listening to a podcast that said if you are ok with studios (which our family of 4 is) that poly was the best bang for your buck, contract cost wise (taking into account years left on the contract, maintenance fees, and location)



I agree 100%. I have stayed in the studios twice (booked at 7 months) And I want to buy there so bad. Its my favorite by far.  Since they aren’t buying them back right now-it’s a great time. I should buy one too haha!!


----------



## DisneyDadNH1984

HappilyEverAfter2007 said:


> “Patiently” waiting over here on a 1/29 submission for a 50 pointer at Poly. Husband and I jokingly agreed we will be the first Poly contract in a year Disney buys back. Gah!



Good luck !! I bet it will go through no issue, and you will be staying at the poly in style in no time!!


----------



## DisneyDadNH1984

Update! Passed!!!!!



DisneyDadNH1984---$100-$20665-200-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 2/1, passed 2/18


----------



## krains4

DisneyDadNH1984 said:


> Update! Passed!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> DisneyDadNH1984---$100-$20665-200-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 2/1, passed 2/18


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Cupcake232

Cupcake232 said:


> Cupcake232---$93-$14465-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 51/20, 109/21-Seller pays 2020 MF- sent 1/31 - passed 2/18


 Update! It passed!!!!!


----------



## DisMomKY

Cupcake232 said:


> Update! It passed!!!!!


That’s an awesome deal!


----------



## krains4

Cupcake232 said:


> Update! It passed!!!!!


Thats awesome! Its an awesome deal too!


----------



## Cupcake232

DisMomKY said:


> That’s an awesome deal!


Thank you! That’s why I was SO nervous!!! Lol


----------



## Cupcake232

krains4 said:


> Thats awesome! Its an awesome deal too!


Thank you!


----------



## stwaldman

stwaldman---$110-$11557-100-AKV-Dec-0/18, 54/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 2/1, passed 2/18


----------



## DisneyDadNH1984

krains4 said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thank you!! I’m so excited!!


----------



## Lizzy1311

DisneyDadNH1984 said:


> Thank you!! I’m so excited!!


The wait is brutal and I’m only 6 days in  

congrats!


----------



## RachStu

We agreed a price on 10 Feb.  We are still waiting (I think!) for our contracts to be submitted to Disney.  We are buying via Fidelity...


----------



## Lizzy1311

RachStu said:


> We agreed a price on 10 Feb.  We are still waiting (I think!) for our contracts to be submitted to Disney.  We are buying via Fidelity...


I was also through fidelity.  We agreed and signed on the 7th (Friday) but they didn’t send until the 13th. I bugged them everyday.
They said that typically it wouldn’t have been sent that Monday or Tuesday but apparently a bunch of contracts were sold and they were behind


----------



## RachStu

Goodness, sounds like we might have some time to wait! I have just left them to it.  I guess it gives more time for our existing points to rent which will help with the purchase costs a little


----------



## Perelandra

Lizzy1311 said:


> I was also through fidelity.  We agreed and signed on the 7th (Friday) but they didn’t send until the 13th. I bugged them everyday.
> They said that typically it wouldn’t have been sent that Monday or Tuesday but apparently a bunch of contracts were sold and they were behind


Yep, they are behind. We came to an agreement Feb 8th and was sent to ROFR the 14th. I had to kind of stay on top of them through email.


----------



## Lizzy1311

Perelandra said:


> Yep, they are behind. We came to an agreement Feb 8th and was sent to ROFR the 14th. I had to kind of stay on top of them through email.


How hard is it to rent them out? I may have to do that this year


----------



## RachStu

Lizzy1311 said:


> How hard is it to rent them out? I may have to do that this year



Relatively easy through an agent if you are a US resident.  Harder privately.  I've wasted quite a bit of time looking for bookings for people who probably didn't have any intention of booking.  We had just over 1500 points to rent and are now down to 805.  Rented the initial load via www.dvcrequest.com (David's) and am now attempting to rent the remaining points on the trade/rent board on this site.


----------



## Lizzy1311

Awesome. I’ll only have like 70 ish to rent - so a long weekend or a shorter week. I have some 2019 points with the contract that expire next January.  So I’m banking the 2020, using some of the 2019 and then hopefully using the money from renting to cover a big chunk of the GF I had booked when we stayed in December lol    Disney will get you every time


----------



## espov

acalewin said:


> acalewin---$110-$19353-170-AKV-Apr-0/18, 6/19, 0/20, 170/21- sent 2/11
> 
> one week down... on the other hand my wife has started talking about a Boardwalk contract as either a backup or add-on.



And it begins lol


----------



## Perelandra

Lizzy1311 said:


> Awesome. I’ll only have like 70 ish to rent - so a long weekend or a shorter week. I have some 2019 points with the contract that expire next January.  So I’m banking the 2020, using some of the 2019 and then hopefully using the money from renting to cover a big chunk of the GF I had booked when we stayed in December lol    Disney will get you every time


Yes, as RachStu mentioned, you can use David’s or the DVC store, or if you want to make more per point, you can list them on the Rent/ Trade board here (just do a little research to see the going rate per pt and standard procedure for collections, etc) and/or some Facebook DVC rent sites, that you can search and join.


----------



## RanDIZ

acalewin said:


> acalewin---$110-$19353-170-AKV-Apr-0/18, 6/19, 0/20, 170/21- sent 2/11
> 
> one week down... on the other hand my wife has started talking about a Boardwalk contract as either a backup or add-on.


The waiting is brutal! I wound up closing on AKV contract. Was kinda hoping offer didn’t get accepted so I could grab a POLY. Now I have addonits and currently on the lookout.


----------



## wezguycsu

DisneyDadNH1984 said:


> Update! Passed!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> DisneyDadNH1984---$100-$20665-200-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 2/1, passed 2/18


Congrats. Hoping to hear back from mine soon. The waiting is starting to get to me.


----------



## DisneyDadNH1984

wezguycsu said:


> Congrats. Hoping to hear back from mine soon. The waiting is starting to get to me.


I was so nervous!! And so antsy!! Hopefully yours comes through quickly!!!!


----------



## Future_WorldPhonencian

Future_WorldPhonencian said:


> Future_WorldPhonencian---$107-$17762-160-AKV-Dec- 0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 2/3


Passed 2/18! (That was quick!)


----------



## Jetku

Future_WorldPhonencian said:


> Passed 2/18! (That was quick!)



Congrats!!


----------



## Clarabelle1987

Found our perfect add-on! 

Clarabelle1987---$145-$8164-50-PVB-Jun-0/19, 58/20, 50/21- sent 2/17


----------



## badeacon

badeacon---$144-$11465-75-CCV@WL-Feb-0/19, 150/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 2/17

This will complete my CCV addonitis  100,70,75 if passes, but no CCV taken so far.


----------



## krains4

Clarabelle1987 said:


> Found our perfect add-on!
> 
> Clarabelle1987---$145-$8164-50-PVB-Jun-0/19, 58/20, 50/21- sent 2/17


Good luck!!


----------



## db24

At day 37 in rofr and still no additional info. At this point I'd like to just get my deposit back and be able to move on to something else.


----------



## krains4

db24 said:


> At day 37 in rofr and still no additional info. At this point I'd like to just get my deposit back and be able to move on to something else.


I think it’s considered waived if you don’t hear by the scheduled closing date. I could be wrong though. Sorry it’s taking forever though :/


----------



## dhearsch

dhearsch---$132-$17234-125-BLT-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 157/20, 125/21- sent 2/11


----------



## RachStu

dhearsch said:


> dhearsch---$132-$17234-125-BLT-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 157/20, 125/21- sent 2/11



Wow, that's cheap!


----------



## dhearsch

dhearsch---$133-$13995-100-BLT-Aug-0/18, 87/19, 13/20, 100/21- sent 2/5


----------



## dhearsch

RachStu said:


> Wow, that's cheap!


Doesn't seem much lower than a lot of others I see on the "passed" list.


----------



## wezguycsu

Clarabelle1987 said:


> Found our perfect add-on!
> 
> Clarabelle1987---$145-$8164-50-PVB-Jun-0/19, 58/20, 50/21- sent 2/17


That's a great price for a small contract


----------



## Lizzy1311

db24 said:


> At day 37 in rofr and still no additional info. At this point I'd like to just get my deposit back and be able to move on to something else.


this is like my biggest fear! what resort?


----------



## jekinisa

jekinisa said:


> jekinisa---$121-$27310-220-AKV-Dec-440/19, 220/20, 220/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 2/3, passed 2/19
> jekinisa---$162-$16802-100-BLT-Dec-132/19, 100/20, 100/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 2/4, passed 2/19



passed!!


----------



## Jetku

jekinisa said:


> passed!!



congrats!!

mine was sent 2/5 - maybe that means I’ll hear back tomorrow..!


----------



## jekinisa

Jetku said:


> congrats!!
> 
> mine was sent 2/5 - maybe that means I’ll hear back tomorrow..!


Good luck!!


----------



## db24

Lizzy1311 said:


> this is like my biggest fear! what resort?


It's at AKV


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

Woohoo! 

HappilyEverAfter2007---$145-$8220-50-PVB-Apr-0/19, 76/20, 50/21- sent 1/29, passed 2/19


----------



## Clarabelle1987

krains4 said:


> Good luck!!



Thank you!!



wezguycsu said:


> That's a great price for a small contract



Thanks! We had been looking for another June Poly contract and jumped on it. We considered the one you went for. That was a fantastic deal too!


----------



## TandemShoehorns

TandemShoehorns---$140-$31818-210-BCV-Feb-0/19, 420/20, 210/21- sent 2/3, passed 2/20


----------



## Nappy1380

Nappy1380---$95-$26915-270-SSR-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 270/21- sent 2/20


----------



## Nappy1380

Debkey1025 said:


> debkey1025---$93-$21058-200-SSR-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 1/14, passed 1/23
> Tired of borrowing on my Poly contract so we just added on!



This gives me hope that we pass on ours!


----------



## Jetku

As someone very impatiently waiting news on my feb 5 submission, today was very light on ROFR reports!


----------



## Lizzy1311

Jetku said:


> As someone very impatiently waiting news on my feb 5 submission, today was very light on ROFR reports!


Lol I have noticed that. I submitted 2/13 so I keep checking to see where they are on dates!


----------



## Cupcake232

Jetku said:


> As someone very impatiently waiting news on my feb 5 submission, today was very light on ROFR reports!


Everyday when there weren’t posts about ROFR’s passing, I was out of my mind! lol


----------



## Perelandra

Jetku said:


> As someone very impatiently waiting news on my feb 5 submission, today was very light on ROFR reports!


I saw where one sent 1/29 passed yesterday  and 2/3 passed today. Is it me, or did we go backwards? Lol


----------



## wezguycsu

Clarabelle1987 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! We had been looking for another June Poly contract and jumped on it. We considered the one you went for. That was a fantastic deal too!


Thanks. Hoping our contract goes thru. 110 points is just enough for a studio for 6 nights around the time we go.


----------



## pamkat1820

box.


Pamkat1820---$125-$27149-200-BWV-Mar-0/19, 400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 2/20


----------



## RachStu

Still waiting for ours to be submitted to ROFR. Contracts were signed by us a week ago. Apparently the seller doesn’t have access to a PC so they’ve had to be sent to them by post....


----------



## dakkota10

wezguycsu said:


> wezguycsu---$138-$16472-110-PVB-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 110/20, 110/21- sent 2/12
> 
> First contract. Hope we get thru.


We have one almost exact ours was poly at 135 for 110 points with most points in 2021. 15385 was total and sent it on feb 9... so will let you know if it comes in... should be soon as I see they are up to around feb 5th


----------



## Lizzy1311

dakkota10 said:


> We have one almost exact ours was poly at 135 for 110 points with most points in 2021. 15385 was total and sent it on feb 9... so will let you know if it comes in... should be soon as I see they are up to around feb 5th


My poly got sent in on the 13 so I’ll be watching for yours lol means mine should be soon after. Mine was 150 pts at $143 tho


----------



## SleeplessInTO

RachStu said:


> Still waiting for ours to be submitted to ROFR. Contracts were signed by us a week ago. Apparently the seller doesn’t have access to a PC so they’ve had to be sent to them by post....


Oh dear. I feel like that should be specified in the listing, similar to international sellers, lol.


----------



## running2disney

Running2disney---$106-$17602-160-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 2/21


----------



## Mzpalmtree

Mzpalmtree---$149-$16209-100-PVB-Jun-0/19, 121/20, 100/21- sent 2/21


----------



## E2ME2

Mzpalmtree said:


> Mzpalmtree---$149-$16209-100-PVB-Jun-0/19, 121/20, 100/21- sent 2/21


Does the $16,209 include Closing/Dues?? $149*100 would be $14,900


----------



## Mzpalmtree

E2ME2 said:


> Does the $16,209 include Closing/Dues?? $149*100 would be $14,900


Yes, the formatting tool states you should include all closing costs, dues etc in the total so that’s what I did


----------



## E2ME2

Mzpalmtree said:


> Yes, the formatting tool states you should include all closing costs, dues etc in the total so that’s what I did


Got it - THANKS!


----------



## Perelandra

Perelandra said:


> box.
> 
> 
> Perelandra---$100-$17950.20-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 59/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 2/14


I've had to edit due to carelessness. 1st I put the date we agreed to the contract instead of sent to ROFR, and secondly I included closing costs, but not maintenance dues. Should be correct now.


----------



## RachStu

RachStu---$143-$40410-275-PVB-Dec-484/19, 275/20, 275/21- sent 2/21

This contract is one that didn’t have to be sent in the mail for signing. Date of final signature was 16 Feb. Fidelity submitted it five days later. And so the wait begins....


----------



## krains4

Perelandra said:


> I've had to edit due to carelessness. 1st I put the date we agreed to the contract instead of sent to ROFR, and secondly I included closing costs, but not maintenance dues. Should be correct now.


I did the exact same thing


----------



## dakkota10

Dakkota10---$135-$15385-110-PVB-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 110/21- sent 2/9


----------



## Jetku

No ROFRs today either? Come on Disney!


----------



## Lizzy1311

Jetku said:


> No ROFRs today either? Come on Disney!


I was wondering about yours! I’m a week behind you.  The wait is killer.


----------



## pangyal

Well, I'm pretty sure I see smoke rising from my computer, but it's all updated !


----------



## Disneykate605

Lol...thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## Mumof4mice

pangyal said:


> Well, I'm pretty sure I see smoke rising from my computer, but it's all updated !



Thanks for your hard work!  Hoping to add to your workload shortly.


----------



## pangyal

Mumof4mice said:


> Thanks for your hard work!  Hoping to add to your workload shortly.


Ha ha thanks.


----------



## RachStu

pangyal said:


> Well, I'm pretty sure I see smoke rising from my computer, but it's all updated !



Thanks for the update . The listings certainly make me think I’ve overpaid. It’s always a fine line between wanting to negotiate and not wanting to insult the owner with a really low offer. I think I’ll be a bit more cheeky with any future offers (not that I should be looking to buy more points...)


----------



## pangyal

RachStu said:


> Thanks for the update . The listings certainly make me think I’ve overpaid. It’s always a fine line between wanting to negotiate and not wanting to insult the owner with a really low offer. I think I’ll be a bit more cheeky with any future offers (not that I should be looking to buy more points...)



I think it's worth the peace of mind to pay a few more dollars per point in exchange for lower stress about ROFR or somebody else putting in a higher bid for the exact contract you want


----------



## SleeplessInTO

RachStu said:


> Thanks for the update . The listings certainly make me think I’ve overpaid. It’s always a fine line between wanting to negotiate and not wanting to insult the owner with a really low offer. I think I’ll be a bit more cheeky with any future offers (not that I should be looking to buy more points...)


I wouldn’t worry about it. If the contract was right for you, then even if you paid $5 or $10 more per point than you “had” to, it shakes out to an insignificant amount in the overall life of the contract. The maintenance fees are what get us  And if it gets taken in ROFR, that’s another ~2 months of looking at contracts and offering and waiting...


----------



## Hjs33

CanadaAng said:


> CanadaAng---$120-$55200-450-PVB-Feb-0/19, 8/20, 450/21, 450/22- sent 1/23, passed 2/11


Congrats!  Great price.


----------



## Jetku

RachStu said:


> Thanks for the update . The listings certainly make me think I’ve overpaid. It’s always a fine line between wanting to negotiate and not wanting to insult the owner with a really low offer. I think I’ll be a bit more cheeky with any future offers (not that I should be looking to buy more points...)



If it was worth it to you, then it’s worth it. A seller wanted AKV $118 pp. I offered $105 and they would only come down to $115 so I passed. Then I found a similar contract that worked for me (many points stripped) for $102pp. I instantly jumped on it, but now I sit nervously as it goes through ROFR. The $115 contract passed would be much more valuable to me than $102 taken!


----------



## best.day.ever

best.day.ever---$155-$16808-100-PVB-Sep-100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 2/21

First contract & first disboards post! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jetku

best.day.ever said:


> best.day.ever---$155-$16808-100-PVB-Sep-100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 2/21
> 
> First contract & first disboards post! Fingers crossed!



good luck!!


----------



## Keppyslinger

Adding to the String...
Keppyslinger---$130-$15125-106-BWV-Jun-0/19, 106/20, 106/21- sent 2/19


----------



## Kenito

Kenito---$129-$33243-250-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 2/21


----------



## Kenito

Kenito---$140-$14575-100-BLT-Feb-0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 12/18, passed 1/2


----------



## MickeyMouseEsq

MickeyMouseEsq---$102-$22458-200-SSR-Dec-0/18, 200/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 2/13 
MickeyMouseEsq---$155-$12684-75-PVB-Dec-0/18, 150/19, 75/20, 75/21- sent 2/19


----------



## Sandisw

RachStu said:


> Thanks for the update . The listings certainly make me think I’ve overpaid. It’s always a fine line between wanting to negotiate and not wanting to insult the owner with a really low offer. I think I’ll be a bit more cheeky with any future offers (not that I should be looking to buy more points...)



As an owner selling I know I never would be offended with a low ball offer.  I may choose to decline it, but I wouldnt hold it against a buyer!


----------



## Mikedvccc

MikeDVCcc---$150-$17876-110-BLT-Dec-4/19, 110/20, 110/21- sent 2/21


----------



## RachStu

Sandisw said:


> As an owner selling I know I never would be offended with a low ball offer.  I may choose to decline it, but I wouldnt hold it against a buyer!



I need to resist the temptation to bid for more! The danger is not having paid for the current contracts as they are still going through, or are hopefully about to go through, ROFR I don't feel like I've spent any money yet  .  I must stop looking for "bargains" that I simply must bid on...


----------



## Jetku

RachStu said:


> I need to resist the temptation to bid for more! The danger is not having paid for the current contracts as they are still going through, or are hopefully about to go through, ROFR I don't feel like I've spent any money yet  .  I must stop looking for "bargains" that I simply must bid on...



i forced myself to stop looking when I finally had an offer go to ROFR. So hard.


----------



## jwinky

Jetku said:


> i forced myself to stop looking when I finally had an offer go to ROFR. So hard.



Watch out...add-on-itis is real.  I closed on my first resale last week...got another one in ROFR...and then i'm on waitlist for direct.  I think I'm finally done.


----------



## Sandisw

jwinky said:


> Watch out...add-on-itis is real.  I closed on my first resale last week...got another one in ROFR...and then i'm on waitlist for direct.  I think I'm finally done.



I said that around 300. Up to 825!


----------



## Lizzy1311

jwinky said:


> Watch out...add-on-itis is real.  I closed on my first resale last week...got another one in ROFR...and then i'm on waitlist for direct.  I think I'm finally done.


This is my. Waiting for my poly in ROFR.  Now debating if I should add another poly or go for AKL


----------



## Jetku

Lizzy1311 said:


> This is my. Waiting for my poly in ROFR.  Now debating if I should add another poly or go for AKL





while I appreciate Poly, I’d never buy it due to the lack of 1BR options. We bought direct at AKV and are in ROFR for resale AKV. All the willpower in the world to not go for BLT resale though!


----------



## RachStu

Jetku said:


> while I appreciate Poly, I’d never buy it due to the lack of 1BR options. We bought direct at AKV and are in ROFR for resale AKV. All the willpower in the world to not go for BLT resale though!



We are in ROFR for AKV and Poly.  I've subsequently read posts on a FB DVC group about Poly being haunted ! People have described some very odd things / sightings.  My husband thinks they are all loons, but it's scared me silly especially as I'm home alone with the kids for seven weeks at present.  I can't say I'm looking forward to our first stay there now!


----------



## Lizzy1311

Jetku said:


> while I appreciate Poly, I’d never buy it due to the lack of 1BR options. We bought direct at AKV and are in ROFR for resale AKV. All the willpower in the world to not go for BLT resale though!


Makes total sense! A studio works for us. It’s just me and my hubs and our only child haha and a lot of the time I travel alone with her since he works in baseball. So it’s plenty big! Also why I wanted the monorail convenience! Strollers are no fun to fold up by yourself and manage the toddler lol


----------



## Perelandra

Jetku said:


> while I appreciate Poly, I’d never buy it due to the lack of 1BR options. We bought direct at AKV and are in ROFR for resale AKV. All the willpower in the world to not go for BLT resale though!


I’ve got this feeling that today is your day. I hope so, and I hope it goes through no problem.


----------



## krains4

Jetku said:


> No ROFRs today either? Come on Disney!


We should hopefully see some today! I'm hoping yours comes through today so I can put reasonable expectation of ours this week.


----------



## DaveNan

RachStu said:


> We are in ROFR for AKV and Poly.  I've subsequently read posts on a FB DVC group about Poly being haunted ! People have described some very odd things / sightings.  My husband thinks they are all loons, but it's scared me silly especially as I'm home alone with the kids for seven weeks at present.  I can't say I'm looking forward to our first stay there now!


I wouldn't go as far as to say they are loons, but I would not let hauntings impact me.  This is the first I have heard of the hauntings, unless the "odd things" involve physical harm it wouldn't bother me.  And finally, think of it like riding the haunted Mansion every night without having to wait in line.


----------



## HappilyEverAfter2007

DaveNan said:


> I wouldn't go as far as to say they are loons, but I would not let hauntings impact me.  This is the first I have heard of the hauntings, unless the "odd things" involve physical harm it wouldn't bother me.  And finally, think of it like riding the haunted Mansion every night without having to wait in line.


Whelp just got our closing docs for 50 points at Poly so bring on the ghosts every 2-3 years there.


----------



## Lizzy1311

So total newbie here - guessing its typical to go days without hearing anything on ROFR? feel like it came to a complete stop


----------



## MonkeyKnifeFight

Lizzy1311 said:


> So total newbie here - guessing its typical to go days without hearing anything on ROFR? feel like it came to a complete stop


Yeah it can take a while. After our offer was presented and accepted within hours, I couldn't believe how fast everything was until it got to ROFR. It took 2 1/2 weeks for us. We've been waiting on estoppel for a little over a week now.


----------



## lp3lp3

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> WhenIsOurNextTrip---$106-$18800-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 220/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 12/11, passed 1/2
> 
> Bigorange1023---$108-$19077-160-AKV-Dec-40/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 12/18, passed 1/3
> 
> hamilkm---$115-$12666-100-AKV-Dec-70/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 12/24, passed 1/3
> 
> Cydni88---$112-$30615-245-AKV-Sep-18/18, 245/19, 245/20, 245/21-seller pays MF '19/ Int'l Seller- sent 12/27, passed 1/6
> 
> Lorana---$104-$13958-120-AKV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 120/20, 120/21- sent 12/27, passed 1/8
> 
> KristinM---$109-$23980-220-AKV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 220/20, 220/21-Seller pays '20 MF- sent 1/1, passed 1/9
> 
> PaintsWindColors---$120-$15948-120-AKV-Dec-120/19, 120/20, 120/21- sent 1/5, passed 1/15
> 
> TL-CP96---$97-$48020-485-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 485/20, 485/21- sent 1/9, passed 1/23
> 
> Lorana---$135-$7648-50-AKV-Sep-50/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 1/10, passed 1/23
> 
> ShadeStreet---$101-$24537-220-AKV-Feb-0/19, 220/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 1/10, passed 1/23
> 
> OneLittleSpark2014---$104-$17390-150-AKV-Oct-150/19, 150/20, 150/21-seller pays MF '19- sent 1/13, passed 1/24
> 
> unwritten01---$110-$22000-200-AKV-Mar-0/19, 400/20, 200/21-Seller pays 2020 MF and CC- sent 1/27
> 
> Jknicholas---$109-$11395-100-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22-Seller pays MF '20- sent 1/14, passed 1/29
> 
> kaesa2442---$110-$24574-200-AKV-Aug-0/19, 398/20, 200/21- sent 1/15, passed 1/29
> 
> themcivers---$108-$19160-160-AKV-Dec-160/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/17, passed 2/4
> 
> TL-CP96---$103-$52750-500-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 500/20, 500/21- sent 1/22, passed 2/8
> 
> Wrigleyville---$108-$19149-160-AKV-Dec-144/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/24, passed 2/11
> 
> TeeterTots---$105-$17455-150-AKV-Dec-0/18, 246/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 1/27, passed 2/11
> 
> RIC2MCO---$112-$30437-250-AKV-Mar-0/19, 216/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 1/25, passed 2/11
> 
> Wrigleyville---$108-$19149-160-AKV-Dec-144/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/24, passed 2/11
> 
> unwritten01---$110-$22000-200-AKV-Mar-0/19, 400/20, 200/21-Seller pays 2020 MF and CC- sent 1/27, passed 2/12
> 
> Mzpalmtree---$108-$21499-180-AKV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 298/20, 180/21- sent 1/29, passed 2/14
> 
> DisMomKY---$105-$11762-100-AKV-Apr-0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 1/31, passed 2/18
> 
> stwaldman---$110-$11557-100-AKV-Dec-0/18, 54/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 2/1, passed 2/18
> 
> Future_WorldPhonencian---$107-$17762-160-AKV-Dec- 0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 2/3, passed 2/18
> 
> jekinisa---$121-$27310-220-AKV-Dec-440/19, 220/20, 220/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 2/3, passed 2/19
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> socaldsnyfam---$85-$15030-170-AUL-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 76/20, 170/21- sent 12/20, passed 1/2
> 
> ThisIsJason---$105-$11298-100-AUL-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 12/23, passed 1/3
> 
> Morg189---$117-$25603-200-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 12/31, passed 1/8
> 
> espov---$129-$7079-50-BWV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 12/30, passed 1/8
> 
> Mickey_P---$124-$26904-200-BWV-Feb-0/19, 183/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/21, passed 2/7
> 
> lp3lp3---$129-$19935-150-BWV-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 254/20, 150/21- sent 1/30, passed 2/17
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> WhenIsOurNextTrip---$142-$14725-100-BCV-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 1/7, passed 1/21
> 
> keyser98soze---$159-$17142-100-BCV-Feb-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/29, passed 2/14
> 
> TandemShoehorns---$140-$31818-210-BCV-Feb-0/19, 420/20, 210/21- sent 2/3, passed 2/20
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> rrflorida---$132-$29148-200-BLT-Aug-0/18, 91/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 12/18, passed 1/3
> 
> bebec22---$150-$16293-100-BLT-Feb-0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 1/6, passed 1/14
> 
> jwinky---$135-$23423-160-BLT-Mar-0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/10, passed 1/23
> 
> Mark Coviello---$153-$6642-40-BLT-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 33/20, 40/21- sent 1/13, passed 1/28
> 
> Liquidice---$133-$21895-160-BLT-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 160/21-sent 1/10, passed 1/23
> 
> MKBMD---$136-$22375-160-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 1/14, passed 1/29
> 
> HowdyHowdy---$140-$18105-125-BLT-Feb-0/19, 3/20, 125/21- sent 1/29, passed 2/12
> 
> MonkeyKnifeFight---$142-$31966-210-BLT-Apr-0/19, 366/20, 210/21-International- sent 1/27, passed 2/13
> 
> DadDVC---$135-$22900-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/29, passed 2/14
> 
> Domique---$149-$15849-100-BLT-Feb--1/19, 62/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/29, passed 2/14
> 
> teukie w.---$140-$14585-100-BLT-Aug-0/19, 9/20, 100/21- sent 1/30, passed 2/17
> 
> jekinisa---$162-$16802-100-BLT-Dec-132/19, 100/20, 100/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 2/4, passed 2/19
> 
> *DRR:
> 
> 
> 
> HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> Kim00188---$104-$27572-250-OKW(E)-Sep-0/19, 225/20, 250/21-Buyer/Seller Split 2020 MF- sent 12/30, passed 1/9
> 
> havertown---$115-$31757-250-OKW(E)-Apr-0/18, 250/19, 500/20, 250/21-Seller paying MF '19- sent 1/15, passed 1/29
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> Riker143---$137-$28760-200-PVB-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 204/20, 200/21-Free closing costs- sent 1/2, passed 1/9
> 
> Huskers4Disney---$150-$32109-200-PVB-Dec-0/18, 400/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 1/6, passed 1/14
> 
> poofyo101---$132-$20819-150-PVB-Dec-0/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21-seller pays closing- sent 1/7, passed 1/16
> 
> TTA Rider Matt---$137-$14225-100-PVB-Dec-0/18, 6/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 1/10, passed 1/23
> 
> InBassAngler---$145-$27239-175-PVB-Dec-0/18, 222/19, 107/20, 175/21- sent 1/10, passed 1/23
> 
> mahnicca---$133-$24257-175-PVB-Dec-124/19, 51/20, 175/21- sent 1/15, passed 1/29
> 
> NB2FL---$133-$23058-160-PVB-Dec-0/18, 185/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/12, passed 1/29
> 
> Dwar9739---$135-$15385-110-PVB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 110/21-Seller pays MF 2020- sent 1/20, passed 2/6
> 
> Hallowkitty---$140-$22634-150-PVB-Dec-143/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 1/20, addendum 1/30, passed 2/7
> 
> GCorbett---$141-$32985-220-PVB-Aug-229/19, 220/20, 220/21-Seller pays 2 months' MF- sent 1/23, passed 2/11
> 
> CanadaAng---$120-$55200-450-PVB-Feb-0/19, 8/20, 450/21, 450/22- sent 1/23, passed 2/11
> 
> HappilyEverAfter2007---$145-$8220-50-PVB-Apr-0/19, 76/20, 50/21- sent 1/29, passed 2/19
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> DisMomKY---$110-$12212-100-SSR-Apr-100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 1/2, passed 1/8
> 
> ryesch---$110-$21632-180-SSR-Dec-175/18, 180/19, 180/20, 180/21-seller pays MF '19- sent 12/31, passed 1/9
> 
> debkey1025---$93-$21058-200-SSR-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 1/14, passed 1/23
> 
> Canadian Frank---$107-$17675-150-SSR-Sep-119/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 1/16, passed 2/4
> 
> SleeplessInTO---$96-$15951-150-SSR-Mar-0/19, 168/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/20, passed 2/6
> 
> Larry47591---$96-$8803-85-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 85/21- sent 1/22, passed 2/8
> 
> dbtex83---$119-$6803-50-SSR-Feb-0/19, 100/20, 50/21- sent 1/28, passed 2/12
> 
> jmccarthy22---$103-$22881-200-SSR-Aug-0/18, 130/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 1/29, passed 2/17
> 
> DisneyDadNH1984---$100-$20665-200-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 2/1, passed 2/18
> 
> Cupcake232---$93-$14465-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 51/20, 109/21-Seller pays 2020 MF- sent 1/31, passed 2/18
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> DebbieB---$180-$27707-150-VGC-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 1/20, 150/21-Seller pays 2020 MF- sent 1/4, passed 1/13
> 
> montreid---$177-$29320-160-VGC-Mar-0/19, 223/20, 160/21- sent 1/6, passed 1/14
> 
> DisVegas---$175-$59122-320-VGC-Jun-0/19, 320/20, 320/21- sent 1/7, passed 1/15
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> z71tray---$155-$12806-75-VGF-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 150/20, 75/21- sent 12/27, passed 1/6
> 
> 
> WhenIsOurNextTrip---$160-$22342-130-VGF-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 173/20, 130/21- sent 1/2, passed 1/14
> 
> poofyo101---$165-$17234-100-VGF-Dec-200/19, 100/20, 100/21-seller pays mf' 19- sent 1/10, passed 1/23
> 
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> Tyr423---$92-$15604-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 170/20, 150/21- sent 12/20, passed 1/16
> 
> English---$100-$16722-150-BRV@WL-Oct-48/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 1/13, passed 1/24
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> ThisIsJason---$160-$16730-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 12/23, passed 1/3
> 
> ThisIsJason---$150-$15920-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 1/18, passed 2/5
> 
> CheapSentiment---$149-$20554-125-CCV@WL-Sep-136/19, 236/20, 125/21- sent 1/31, passed 2/17
> 
> *VB:
> 
> 
> 
> WAITING
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> db24---$105-$24982-220-AKV-Mar-60/19, 440/20, 220/21- sent 1/8
> 
> 
> DisMomKY---$110-$13543-110-AKV-Jun-0/19, 111/20, 110/21- sent 1/21
> 
> Jetku---$102-$16830-165-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 48/21- sent 2/5
> 
> abeswede---$103-$19620-180-AKV-Dec-0/19, 196/20, 180/21- sent 2/11
> 
> krains4---$103-$11400-100-AKV-Mar-0/19, 29/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 2/11
> 
> acalewin---$110-$19353-170-AKV-Apr-0/18, 6/19, 0/20, 170/21- sent 2/11
> 
> Perelandra---$100-$17950-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 59/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 2/14
> 
> collections---$108-$6118-50-AKV-Sep-0/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 2/14
> 
> Running2disney---$106-$17602-160-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 2/21
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> kim5726---$92-$10584-105-AUL-Jun-0/19, 69/20, 105/21- sent 2/6
> 
> jwinky---$86-$11675-125-AUL-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 0/21- sent 2/17
> 
> *BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:*
> 
> 
> jekinisa---$162-$16802-100-BLT-Dec-132/19, 100/20, 100/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 2/4
> 
> dhearsch---$133-$13995-100-BLT-Aug-0/18, 87/19, 13/20, 100/21- sent 2/5
> 
> dhearsch---$132-$17234-125-BLT-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 157/20, 125/21- sent 2/11
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> WhenIsOurNextTrip---$105-$16390-150-BWV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 25/20, 150/21-Seller pays MF 20- sent 2/6
> 
> Pamkat1820---$125-$27149-200-BWV-Mar-0/19, 400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 2/20
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> Jason_79---$90-$12655-135-OKW-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 117/21- sent 2/17
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:*
> 
> 
> RicFL---$145-$31119-200-PVB-Dec-151/18, 200/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 12/6
> 
> Huskers4Disney---$150-$32109-200-PVB-Dec-0/18, 400/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 1/6
> 
> Anna_e---$130-$14670-100-PVB-Dec-32/18, 100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 1/9
> 
> Dakkota10---$135-$15385-110-PVB-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 110/21- sent 2/9
> 
> wezguycsu---$138-$16472-110-PVB-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 110/20, 110/21- sent 2/12
> 
> Lizzy1311---$143-$22245-150-PVB-Feb-150/19, 56/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 2/13
> 
> Clarabelle1987---$145-$8164-50-PVB-Jun-0/19, 58/20, 50/21- sent 2/17
> 
> Mzpalmtree---$149-$16209-100-PVB-Jun-0/19, 121/20, 100/21- sent 2/21
> 
> RachStu---$143-$40410-275-PVB-Dec-484/19, 275/20, 275/21- sent 2/21
> 
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> Nappy1380---$95-$26915-270-SSR-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 270/21- sent 2/20
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:*
> 
> K. Cricket---$100-$11321-100-BRV@WL-Aug-0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 2/11
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> badeacon---$144-$11465-75-CCV@WL-Feb-0/19, 150/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 2/17
> 
> *VB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> rylie grite (Seller)---$100-$16575-160-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 160/21-Seller pays '20 MF- sent 1/13, taken 1/23
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:*
> 
> 
> tputorti---$128-$20042-160-BLT-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, seller pays 20 MF and credit for 21 MF- sent 1/28, taken 2/14
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> wrdoc---$110-$26244-222-BWV-Mar-0/19, 149/20, 222/21, 222/22- sent 1/18, taken 2/04
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGC:*
> 
> poofyo101---$165-$27400-160-VGC-Dec-0/18, 142/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/17, taken 2/4
> 
> 
> *VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*


BWV is missing from the passed list.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

RachStu said:


> We are in ROFR for AKV and Poly.  I've subsequently read posts on a FB DVC group about Poly being haunted ! People have described some very odd things / sightings.  My husband thinks they are all loons, but it's scared me silly especially as I'm home alone with the kids for seven weeks at present.  I can't say I'm looking forward to our first stay there now!



Have to love the internet and the things that can get going around.   I'd not be worried by it.  Never heard it before,  stayed there many times.   They probably just watched the Brady Bunch.


----------



## db24

I'm starting to think there is something wrong with the contract we are trying to buy. We're at day 42 in rofr and still no response from Disney. Agent and title company says they've reached out to Disney and they never respond.


----------



## Sandisw

db24 said:


> I'm starting to think there is something wrong with the contract we are trying to buy. We're at day 42 in rofr and still no response from Disney. Agent and title company says they've reached out to Disney and they never respond.



What is your closing date? They say that you should be able to proceed to close on time.


----------



## db24

Sandisw said:


> What is your closing date? They say that you should be able to proceed to close on time.


Our closing date is March 22, so 27 days from now. This is our first contract, how many days after rofr does it take to generally close? I haven't asked the title company about being able to proceed to closing without any response from Disney about rofr.


----------



## Sandisw

db24 said:


> Our closing date is March 22, so 27 days from now. This is our first contract, how many days after rofr does it take to generally close? I haven't asked the title company about being able to proceed to closing without any response from Disney about rofr.



Sometimes a few weeks, but I would ask about that.  The way I always understand it was that Disney had to be given at least 30 days when setting a closing date.  But, ROFR is not supposed to hold up closing.


----------



## dhearsch

dhearsch said:


> dhearsch---$133-$13995-100-BLT-Aug-0/18, 87/19, 13/20, 100/21- sent 2/5


Move this one to passed, just got the email two minutes ago.  

We now have one direct and one resale contract, with one more resale in process (lagging this one by about 1 week).


----------



## Perelandra

db24 said:


> I'm starting to think there is something wrong with the contract we are trying to buy. We're at day 42 in rofr and still no response from Disney. Agent and title company says they've reached out to Disney and they never respond.


Your case is everyone’s worst nightmare pertaining to this process, stuck in limbo and don’t know if you can move forward or start over. I imagine your scenario only happens 1% or less, but that’s probably little comfort to you.


----------



## Lizzy1311

dhearsch said:


> Move this one to passed, just got the email two minutes ago.
> 
> We now have one direct and one resale contract, with one more resale in process (lagging this one by about 1 week).


Congrats!


----------



## Mumof4mice

RachStu said:


> We are in ROFR for AKV and Poly.  I've subsequently read posts on a FB DVC group about Poly being haunted ! People have described some very odd things / sightings.  My husband thinks they are all loons, but it's scared me silly especially as I'm home alone with the kids for seven weeks at present.  I can't say I'm looking forward to our first stay there now!


Two stays and no sighting of any kind.  You'll be safe! Although my toddler was talking extra animatedly every night to her imaginary friend...


----------



## RachStu

Mumof4mice said:


> Two stays and no sighting of any kind.  You'll be safe! Although my toddler was talking extra animatedly every night to her imaginary friend...



Thank you! I’m hoping to have forgotten about it before we stay in 2021 although I may be requesting we don’t get put in certain room numbers. I think the bungalows are safe


----------



## DisMomKY

MonkeyKnifeFight said:


> Yeah it can take a while. After our offer was presented and accepted within hours, I couldn't believe how fast everything was until it got to ROFR. It took 2 1/2 weeks for us. We've been waiting on estoppel for a little over a week now.


We’ve been waiting for estoppel since last Tuesday. With my last contract it wasn’t that long I’m pretty sure


----------



## Mumof4mice

RachStu said:


> Thank you! I’m hoping to have forgotten about it before we stay in 2021 although I may be requesting we don’t get put in certain room numbers. I think the bungalows are safe



That's a good one.  Honey, we need to buy more points for bungalow stays because the studios are haunted!


----------



## Keppyslinger

MonkeyKnifeFight said:


> Yeah it can take a while. After our offer was presented and accepted within hours, I couldn't believe how fast everything was until it got to ROFR. It took 2 1/2 weeks for us. We've been waiting on estoppel for a little over a week now.


I have seen this term before, but as a newbie I do not know what it is.

could you tell me what “estoppel” is?


----------



## RachStu

Mumof4mice said:


> That's a good one.  Honey, we need to buy more points for bungalow stays because the studios are haunted!



Yes, I thought so too! Although I'm in charge of the buying, selling and renting so I only have to convince myself


----------



## MonkeyKnifeFight

DisMomKY said:


> We’ve been waiting for estoppel since last Tuesday. With my last contract it wasn’t that long I’m pretty sure


It’s a verification of the contract and points essentially. It’s ordered after ROFR is passed because there is a fee associated with it. At least with the broker I’m working with. The closing documents get sent immediately after that is verified from what I’ve been told. 

I’ve seen a lot or reports in the closing thread with it getting done the next day after ROFR passed so I’m not sure if some title companies sent it the same time it gets sent to ROFR or if Disney is just much faster sometimes. I’ve also seen some take 9-14 days. There used to be a “come on estoppel” thread a few years back I saw while searching about it. It seems like it used to take multiple weeks regularly.


----------



## DisMomKY

MonkeyKnifeFight said:


> It’s a verification of the contract and points essentially. It’s ordered after ROFR is passed because there is a fee associated with it. At least with the broker I’m working with. The closing documents get sent immediately after that is verified from what I’ve been told.
> 
> I’ve seen a lot or reports in the closing thread with it getting done the next day after ROFR passed so I’m not sure if some title companies sent it the same time it gets sent to ROFR or if Disney is just much faster sometimes. I’ve also seen some take 9-14 days. There used to be a “come on estoppel” thread a few years back I saw while searching about it. It seems like it used to take multiple weeks regularly.


That may be the difference. The one we are using now said 1-2 weeks after close.


----------



## WhenIsOurNextTrip

dhearsch said:


> Move this one to passed, just got the email two minutes ago.
> 
> We now have one direct and one resale contract, with one more resale in process (lagging this one by about 1 week).



Nice,
So it looks like they are currently upto 2/5 contracts. I am waiting on mine that was sent on 2/6.
This is the longest ROFR has taken for me since I started buying resales last November.
Crossing fingers I hear soon.


----------



## Perelandra

WhenIsOurNextTrip said:


> Nice,
> So it looks like they are currently upto 2/5 contracts. I am waiting on mine that was sent on 2/6.
> This is the longest ROFR has taken for me since I started buying resales last November.
> Crossing fingers I hear soon.


From what I’ve seen, they were running about 11-15 days, now it appears they are running about 21 days, and processing fewer per day. I guess I’ll just have to learn to be patient.


----------



## Lizzy1311

Perelandra said:


> From what I’ve seen, they were running about 11-15 days, now it appears they are running about 21 days, and processing fewer per day. I guess I’ll just have to learn to be patient.





WhenIsOurNextTrip said:


> Nice,
> So it looks like they are currently upto 2/5 contracts. I am waiting on mine that was sent on 2/6.
> This is the longest ROFR has taken for me since I started buying resales last November.
> Crossing fingers I hear soon.


They’ve been on 2/5 since like last Wednesday I think


----------



## Jetku

WhenIsOurNextTrip said:


> Nice,
> So it looks like they are currently upto 2/5 contracts. I am waiting on mine that was sent on 2/6.
> This is the longest ROFR has taken for me since I started buying resales last November.
> Crossing fingers I hear soon.



I’m a 2/5 submission, but I’m also not sure my agency is the fastest to communicate with me.


----------



## Lizzy1311

Jetku said:


> I’m a 2/5 submission, but I’m also not sure my agency is the fastest to communicate with me.


I’ve been watching for yours. Who are you through


----------



## Jetku

Lizzy1311 said:


> I’ve been watching for yours. Who are you through



https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/
My agent was very nice and helpful up front, but I think she lacked the urgency I have towards this stuff. She also only starts her work day at 1pm so that seems to cause delays.

The offer was accepted on a Thursday. I would have completed the paperwork same day, but was told it would be with me on Friday. I had to follow-up, and it didn’t arrive until the following Tuesday.


----------



## poofyo101

I was just told one contract was taken and my submission date was 2/10.


----------



## Perelandra

poofyo101 said:


> I was just told one contract was taken and my submission date was 2/10.


Oh no!!! What were the details?


----------



## dakkota10

poofyo101 said:


> I was just told one contract was taken and my submission date was 2/10.
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> poofyo101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just told one contract was taken and my submission date was 2/10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perelandra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!!! What were the details?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What resort?
Click to expand...


----------



## poofyo101

VGF


----------



## DisneyYannuzzFam

pangyal said:


> *PASSED
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> WhenIsOurNextTrip---$106-$18800-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 220/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 12/11, passed 1/2
> 
> Bigorange1023---$108-$19077-160-AKV-Dec-40/18, 160/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 12/18, passed 1/3
> 
> hamilkm---$115-$12666-100-AKV-Dec-70/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 12/24, passed 1/3
> 
> Cydni88---$112-$30615-245-AKV-Sep-18/18, 245/19, 245/20, 245/21-seller pays MF '19/ Int'l Seller- sent 12/27, passed 1/6
> 
> Lorana---$104-$13958-120-AKV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 120/20, 120/21- sent 12/27, passed 1/8
> 
> KristinM---$109-$23980-220-AKV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 220/20, 220/21-Seller pays '20 MF- sent 1/1, passed 1/9
> 
> PaintsWindColors---$120-$15948-120-AKV-Dec-120/19, 120/20, 120/21- sent 1/5, passed 1/15
> 
> TL-CP96---$97-$48020-485-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 485/20, 485/21- sent 1/9, passed 1/23
> 
> Lorana---$135-$7648-50-AKV-Sep-50/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 1/10, passed 1/23
> 
> ShadeStreet---$101-$24537-220-AKV-Feb-0/19, 220/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 1/10, passed 1/23
> 
> OneLittleSpark2014---$104-$17390-150-AKV-Oct-150/19, 150/20, 150/21-seller pays MF '19- sent 1/13, passed 1/24
> 
> unwritten01---$110-$22000-200-AKV-Mar-0/19, 400/20, 200/21-Seller pays 2020 MF and CC- sent 1/27
> 
> Jknicholas---$109-$11395-100-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 100/21, 100/22-Seller pays MF '20- sent 1/14, passed 1/29
> 
> kaesa2442---$110-$24574-200-AKV-Aug-0/19, 398/20, 200/21- sent 1/15, passed 1/29
> 
> themcivers---$108-$19160-160-AKV-Dec-160/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/17, passed 2/4
> 
> TL-CP96---$103-$52750-500-AKV-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 500/20, 500/21- sent 1/22, passed 2/8
> 
> Wrigleyville---$108-$19149-160-AKV-Dec-144/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/24, passed 2/11
> 
> TeeterTots---$105-$17455-150-AKV-Dec-0/18, 246/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 1/27, passed 2/11
> 
> RIC2MCO---$112-$30437-250-AKV-Mar-0/19, 216/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 1/25, passed 2/11
> 
> Wrigleyville---$108-$19149-160-AKV-Dec-144/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/24, passed 2/11
> 
> unwritten01---$110-$22000-200-AKV-Mar-0/19, 400/20, 200/21-Seller pays 2020 MF and CC- sent 1/27, passed 2/12
> 
> Mzpalmtree---$108-$21499-180-AKV-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 298/20, 180/21- sent 1/29, passed 2/14
> 
> DisMomKY---$105-$11762-100-AKV-Apr-0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 1/31, passed 2/18
> 
> stwaldman---$110-$11557-100-AKV-Dec-0/18, 54/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 2/1, passed 2/18
> 
> Future_WorldPhonencian---$107-$17762-160-AKV-Dec- 0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 2/3, passed 2/18
> 
> jekinisa---$121-$27310-220-AKV-Dec-440/19, 220/20, 220/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 2/3, passed 2/19
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> socaldsnyfam---$85-$15030-170-AUL-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 76/20, 170/21- sent 12/20, passed 1/2
> 
> ThisIsJason---$105-$11298-100-AUL-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 12/23, passed 1/3
> 
> Morg189---$117-$25603-200-BWV-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 12/31, passed 1/8
> 
> espov---$129-$7079-50-BWV-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 12/30, passed 1/8
> 
> Mickey_P---$124-$26904-200-BWV-Feb-0/19, 183/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 1/21, passed 2/7
> 
> lp3lp3---$129-$19935-150-BWV-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 254/20, 150/21- sent 1/30, passed 2/17
> 
> *BCV:*
> 
> WhenIsOurNextTrip---$142-$14725-100-BCV-Sep-0/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 1/7, passed 1/21
> 
> keyser98soze---$159-$17142-100-BCV-Feb-0/19, 100/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/29, passed 2/14
> 
> TandemShoehorns---$140-$31818-210-BCV-Feb-0/19, 420/20, 210/21- sent 2/3, passed 2/20
> 
> *BLT:*
> 
> 
> rrflorida---$132-$29148-200-BLT-Aug-0/18, 91/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 12/18, passed 1/3
> 
> bebec22---$150-$16293-100-BLT-Feb-0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 1/6, passed 1/14
> 
> jwinky---$135-$23423-160-BLT-Mar-0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/10, passed 1/23
> 
> Mark Coviello---$153-$6642-40-BLT-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 33/20, 40/21- sent 1/13, passed 1/28
> 
> Liquidice---$133-$21895-160-BLT-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 160/21-sent 1/10, passed 1/23
> 
> MKBMD---$136-$22375-160-BLT-Aug-0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 1/14, passed 1/29
> 
> HowdyHowdy---$140-$18105-125-BLT-Feb-0/19, 3/20, 125/21- sent 1/29, passed 2/12
> 
> MonkeyKnifeFight---$142-$31966-210-BLT-Apr-0/19, 366/20, 210/21-International- sent 1/27, passed 2/13
> 
> DadDVC---$135-$22900-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/29, passed 2/14
> 
> Domique---$149-$15849-100-BLT-Feb--1/19, 62/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 1/29, passed 2/14
> 
> teukie w.---$140-$14585-100-BLT-Aug-0/19, 9/20, 100/21- sent 1/30, passed 2/17
> 
> jekinisa---$162-$16802-100-BLT-Dec-132/19, 100/20, 100/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 2/4, passed 2/19
> 
> *DRR:
> 
> 
> 
> HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:*
> 
> Kim00188---$104-$27572-250-OKW(E)-Sep-0/19, 225/20, 250/21-Buyer/Seller Split 2020 MF- sent 12/30, passed 1/9
> 
> havertown---$115-$31757-250-OKW(E)-Apr-0/18, 250/19, 500/20, 250/21-Seller paying MF '19- sent 1/15, passed 1/29
> 
> 
> *PVB:*
> 
> Riker143---$137-$28760-200-PVB-Oct-0/18, 0/19, 204/20, 200/21-Free closing costs- sent 1/2, passed 1/9
> 
> Huskers4Disney---$150-$32109-200-PVB-Dec-0/18, 400/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 1/6, passed 1/14
> 
> poofyo101---$132-$20819-150-PVB-Dec-0/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21-seller pays closing- sent 1/7, passed 1/16
> 
> TTA Rider Matt---$137-$14225-100-PVB-Dec-0/18, 6/19, 0/20, 100/21- sent 1/10, passed 1/23
> 
> InBassAngler---$145-$27239-175-PVB-Dec-0/18, 222/19, 107/20, 175/21- sent 1/10, passed 1/23
> 
> mahnicca---$133-$24257-175-PVB-Dec-124/19, 51/20, 175/21- sent 1/15, passed 1/29
> 
> NB2FL---$133-$23058-160-PVB-Dec-0/18, 185/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/12, passed 1/29
> 
> Dwar9739---$135-$15385-110-PVB-Oct-0/19, 0/20, 110/21-Seller pays MF 2020- sent 1/20, passed 2/6
> 
> Hallowkitty---$140-$22634-150-PVB-Dec-143/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 1/20, addendum 1/30, passed 2/7
> 
> GCorbett---$141-$32985-220-PVB-Aug-229/19, 220/20, 220/21-Seller pays 2 months' MF- sent 1/23, passed 2/11
> 
> CanadaAng---$120-$55200-450-PVB-Feb-0/19, 8/20, 450/21, 450/22- sent 1/23, passed 2/11
> 
> HappilyEverAfter2007---$145-$8220-50-PVB-Apr-0/19, 76/20, 50/21- sent 1/29, passed 2/19
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> 
> DisMomKY---$110-$12212-100-SSR-Apr-100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 1/2, passed 1/8
> 
> ryesch---$110-$21632-180-SSR-Dec-175/18, 180/19, 180/20, 180/21-seller pays MF '19- sent 12/31, passed 1/9
> 
> debkey1025---$93-$21058-200-SSR-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 1/14, passed 1/23
> 
> Canadian Frank---$107-$17675-150-SSR-Sep-119/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 1/16, passed 2/4
> 
> SleeplessInTO---$96-$15951-150-SSR-Mar-0/19, 168/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 1/20, passed 2/6
> 
> Larry47591---$96-$8803-85-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 85/21- sent 1/22, passed 2/8
> 
> dbtex83---$119-$6803-50-SSR-Feb-0/19, 100/20, 50/21- sent 1/28, passed 2/12
> 
> jmccarthy22---$103-$22881-200-SSR-Aug-0/18, 130/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 1/29, passed 2/17
> 
> DisneyDadNH1984---$100-$20665-200-SSR-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 2/1, passed 2/18
> 
> Cupcake232---$93-$14465-150-SSR-Feb-0/19, 51/20, 109/21-Seller pays 2020 MF- sent 1/31, passed 2/18
> 
> *VGC:*
> 
> DebbieB---$180-$27707-150-VGC-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 1/20, 150/21-Seller pays 2020 MF- sent 1/4, passed 1/13
> 
> montreid---$177-$29320-160-VGC-Mar-0/19, 223/20, 160/21- sent 1/6, passed 1/14
> 
> DisVegas---$175-$59122-320-VGC-Jun-0/19, 320/20, 320/21- sent 1/7, passed 1/15
> 
> *VGF:*
> 
> 
> z71tray---$155-$12806-75-VGF-Mar-0/18, 0/19, 150/20, 75/21- sent 12/27, passed 1/6
> 
> 
> WhenIsOurNextTrip---$160-$22342-130-VGF-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 173/20, 130/21- sent 1/2, passed 1/14
> 
> poofyo101---$165-$17234-100-VGF-Dec-200/19, 100/20, 100/21-seller pays mf' 19- sent 1/10, passed 1/23
> 
> 
> 
> *WL/ BRV:*
> 
> 
> Tyr423---$92-$15604-150-BRV@WL-Jun-0/19, 170/20, 150/21- sent 12/20, passed 1/16
> 
> English---$100-$16722-150-BRV@WL-Oct-48/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 1/13, passed 1/24
> 
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> ThisIsJason---$160-$16730-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 12/23, passed 1/3
> 
> ThisIsJason---$150-$15920-100-CCV@WL-Dec-0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 1/18, passed 2/5
> 
> CheapSentiment---$149-$20554-125-CCV@WL-Sep-136/19, 236/20, 125/21- sent 1/31, passed 2/17
> 
> *VB:
> 
> 
> 
> WAITING
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> 
> 
> db24---$105-$24982-220-AKV-Mar-60/19, 440/20, 220/21- sent 1/8
> 
> 
> DisMomKY---$110-$13543-110-AKV-Jun-0/19, 111/20, 110/21- sent 1/21
> 
> Jetku---$102-$16830-165-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 48/21- sent 2/5
> 
> abeswede---$103-$19620-180-AKV-Dec-0/19, 196/20, 180/21- sent 2/11
> 
> krains4---$103-$11400-100-AKV-Mar-0/19, 29/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 2/11
> 
> acalewin---$110-$19353-170-AKV-Apr-0/18, 6/19, 0/20, 170/21- sent 2/11
> 
> Perelandra---$100-$17950-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 59/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 2/14
> 
> collections---$108-$6118-50-AKV-Sep-0/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 2/14
> 
> Running2disney---$106-$17602-160-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 2/21
> 
> 
> *AUL:*
> 
> kim5726---$92-$10584-105-AUL-Jun-0/19, 69/20, 105/21- sent 2/6
> 
> jwinky---$86-$11675-125-AUL-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 0/21- sent 2/17
> 
> *BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:*
> 
> 
> jekinisa---$162-$16802-100-BLT-Dec-132/19, 100/20, 100/21-seller pays MF '20- sent 2/4
> 
> dhearsch---$133-$13995-100-BLT-Aug-0/18, 87/19, 13/20, 100/21- sent 2/5
> 
> dhearsch---$132-$17234-125-BLT-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 157/20, 125/21- sent 2/11
> 
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> WhenIsOurNextTrip---$105-$16390-150-BWV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 25/20, 150/21-Seller pays MF 20- sent 2/6
> 
> Pamkat1820---$125-$27149-200-BWV-Mar-0/19, 400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 2/20
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:*
> 
> Jason_79---$90-$12655-135-OKW-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 117/21- sent 2/17
> 
> 
> *OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:*
> 
> 
> RicFL---$145-$31119-200-PVB-Dec-151/18, 200/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 12/6
> 
> Huskers4Disney---$150-$32109-200-PVB-Dec-0/18, 400/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 1/6
> 
> Anna_e---$130-$14670-100-PVB-Dec-32/18, 100/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 1/9
> 
> Dakkota10---$135-$15385-110-PVB-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 110/21- sent 2/9
> 
> wezguycsu---$138-$16472-110-PVB-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 110/20, 110/21- sent 2/12
> 
> Lizzy1311---$143-$22245-150-PVB-Feb-150/19, 56/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 2/13
> 
> Clarabelle1987---$145-$8164-50-PVB-Jun-0/19, 58/20, 50/21- sent 2/17
> 
> Mzpalmtree---$149-$16209-100-PVB-Jun-0/19, 121/20, 100/21- sent 2/21
> 
> RachStu---$143-$40410-275-PVB-Dec-484/19, 275/20, 275/21- sent 2/21
> 
> DisneyYannuzzFam---$140-$26364-175-PVB-Oct-0/18, 1/19, 175/20, 175/21- sent 2/25
> 
> 
> 
> *SSR:*
> 
> Nappy1380---$95-$26915-270-SSR-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 270/21- sent 2/20
> 
> 
> *VGC:
> 
> 
> 
> VGF:
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:*
> 
> K. Cricket---$100-$11321-100-BRV@WL-Aug-0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 2/11
> 
> *WL/ CCV:*
> 
> badeacon---$144-$11465-75-CCV@WL-Feb-0/19, 150/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 2/17
> 
> *VB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> AKV:*
> 
> rylie grite (Seller)---$100-$16575-160-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 160/21-Seller pays '20 MF- sent 1/13, taken 1/23
> 
> 
> *AUL:
> 
> 
> 
> BCV:
> 
> 
> 
> BLT:*
> 
> 
> tputorti---$128-$20042-160-BLT-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, seller pays 20 MF and credit for 21 MF- sent 1/28, taken 2/14
> 
> *BWV:*
> 
> 
> wrdoc---$110-$26244-222-BWV-Mar-0/19, 149/20, 222/21, 222/22- sent 1/18, taken 2/04
> 
> *HH:
> 
> 
> 
> OKW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKW EXTENDED:
> 
> 
> 
> PVB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VGC:*
> 
> poofyo101---$165-$27400-160-VGC-Dec-0/18, 142/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 1/17, taken 2/4
> 
> 
> *VGF:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ BRV:
> 
> 
> 
> WL/ CCV:
> 
> 
> 
> VB:*


----------



## db24

Sandisw said:


> Sometimes a few weeks, but I would ask about that.  The way I always understand it was that Disney had to be given at least 30 days when setting a closing date.  But, ROFR is not supposed to hold up closing.


I checked on moving on with closing with title company and agent. Neither was willing to do anything even though technically we could. Basically told to just wait and it should eventually come. Worst case scenario I'm down to 26 days until I get my deposit back.


----------



## hlhlaw07

db24 said:


> I checked on moving on with closing with title company and agent. Neither was willing to do anything even though technically we could. Basically told to just wait and it should eventually come. Worst case scenario I'm down to 26 days until I get my deposit back.


Which broker and closing company?  I ask because they are being paid to act in the buyer’s and seller’s best interest, which would be closing on the scheduled date as long as 30 days have passed.  Their reluctance to do so is they are probably hesitant to upset Disney, but that would be a breach of their obligations as they do not work for Disney.

I had a contract last year go over 50 days in ROFR (unfortunately the contract set closing at 60 days after execution). I ensured the broker and closing agent both knew I expected the contract to close as scheduled and they needed to do whatever they needed to do to ensure that it would if Disney either passed or failed to exercise their right by the scheduled closing date.

At the time there were quite a few people who had contracts going well past 30 days and there were a few agents who were willing to close on time and others who were worried about upsetting Disney. I would steer clear of those who are worried about upsetting Disney. That is not what they are being paid to do and is definitely not what they are contractually obligated to do.

Edited to add: of course none of it mattered as Disney exercised ROFR and took the contract.


----------



## db24

hlhlaw07 said:


> Which broker and closing company?  I ask because they are being paid to act in the buyer’s and seller’s best interest, which would be closing on the scheduled date as long as 30 days have passed.  Their reluctance to do so is they are probably hesitant to upset Disney, but that would be a breach of their obligations as they do not work for Disney.
> 
> I had a contract last year go over 50 days in ROFR (unfortunately the contract set closing at 60 days after execution). I ensured the broker and closing agent both knew I expected the contract to close as scheduled and they needed to do whatever they needed to do to ensure that it would if Disney either passed or failed to exercise their right by the scheduled closing date.
> 
> At the time there were quite a few people who had contracts going well past 30 days and there were a few agents who were willing to close on time and others who were worried about upsetting Disney. I would steer clear of those who are worried about upsetting Disney. That is not what they are being paid to do and is definitely not what they are contractually obligated to do.
> 
> Edited to add: of course none of it mattered as Disney exercised ROFR and took the contract.


I'm using Fidelity (www.fidelityresales.com) and Mason title. Title company basically said they couldn't move to closing without Fidelity telling them to. I wish I would've known about closing dates being important because I'd like to have this one at 60 days so I could just be done with it next week and move on to something else. The contract I have is set for 75 days closing after signing.


----------



## RachStu

db24 said:


> I'm using Fidelity (www.fidelityresales.com) and Mason title. Title company basically said they couldn't move to closing without Fidelity telling them to. I wish I would've known about closing dates being important because I'd like to have this one at 60 days so I could just be done with it next week and move on to something else. The contract I have is set for 75 days closing after signing.



We are with Fidelity and Mason too and have a very similar deal to yours for AKV.  We are still waiting for our contract to be submitted for ROFR having signed on 16 Feb.  Just checked our contract and it also specifies 75 days as the closing period.


----------



## hlhlaw07

db24 said:


> I'm using Fidelity (www.fidelityresales.com) and Mason title. Title company basically said they couldn't move to closing without Fidelity telling them to. I wish I would've known about closing dates being important because I'd like to have this one at 60 days so I could just be done with it next week and move on to something else. The contract I have is set for 75 days closing after signing.


Can’t say I’m surprised about it being fidelity. I have had a few really bad experiences with them to where I won’t even consider one of their contracts no matter the deal. After my experience last year, I now make any offers contingent on them writing the contract with a 30 day close. I don’t think they should give Disney any more time than required.


----------



## poofyo101

Was just told another one submitted on 2/11 was taken ROFR. will update thread later. AKL this time.


----------



## Sandisw

poofyo101 said:


> Was just told another one submitted on 2/11 was taken ROFR. will update thread later. AKL this time.



Im sorry you aren’t having a good day.


----------



## Lizzy1311

poofyo101 said:


> Was just told another one submitted on 2/11 was taken ROFR. will update thread later. AKL this time.


So your AKL and VGF were taken?!


----------



## poofyo101

Correct. VGF submitted 2/10 and AKL 2/11


----------



## poofyo101

Sandisw said:


> Im sorry you aren’t having a good day.


Sucks when you have no control haha. but onto the next one.


----------



## Lizzy1311

poofyo101 said:


> Correct. VGF submitted 2/10 and AKL 2/11


That’s a tough day! Especially both of them. They’re moving through the take backs at a much quicker rate as I’m still seeing 2/5 waiting to hear back.
Mine went 2/13. Now I’m nervous.


----------



## poofyo101

Lizzy1311 said:


> That’s a tough day! Especially both of them. They’re moving through the take backs at a much quicker rate as I’m still seeing 2/5 waiting to hear back.
> Mine went 2/13. Now I’m nervous.


yeah seems like it. I made sure to check the dates to confirm. I have two other ones submitted 2/11 which I have not heard back from yet.


----------



## DadDVC

This is my second BLT contract. My first one passed at $135 so I’m hoping this one does as well. However, this one has 2019 banked points.

DadDVC---$135-$23250-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 2/24


----------



## Adam Martinez

I broke down and finally bought a Grand Californian contract, I’m so happy to put the days of relentless stalking behind me!


Adam Martinez---$190-$20668-100-VGC-Feb-0/19, 126/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 2/5, passed 2/21


----------



## Perelandra

poofyo101 said:


> Correct. VGF submitted 2/10 and AKL 2/11


I’m curious what you paid per point for the AKL. I have one for $100 per point that still has some 19 points and all the 20 and 21 points that was submitted 2/14 and I’m anxious to see which way it goes.


----------



## poofyo101

Perelandra said:


> I’m curious what you paid per point for the AKL. I have one for $100 per point that still has some 19 points and all the 20 and 21 points that was submitted 2/14 and I’m anxious to see which way it goes.


I paid 105 but the 2020 dues were paid by the seller.


----------



## poofyo101

poofyo101---$105-$32500-300-AKV-Dec-426/19, 270/20, 300/21-seller pays mf' 20- sent 2/11, taken 2/25


----------



## Nappy1380

poofyo101 said:


> I paid 105 but the 2020 dues were paid by the seller.



It seems like the seller paying dues really sealed the deal for this to be taken. Win/Win for Disney as those points are now pure profit.


----------



## Perelandra

Nappy1380 said:


> It seems like the seller paying dues really sealed the deal for this to be taken. Win/Win for Disney as those points are now pure profit.


True, but I’m sure Disney considers the entire picture. After all they will still recoup most of the 20 maintenance fees when they sell the points direct to a new owner. What strikes me about that contract is how loaded it was. 426 points still left from 2019 that are available to bank.


----------



## TexasChick123

poofyo101 said:


> Correct. VGF submitted 2/10 and AKL 2/11



How much was the VGF one they bought back? Sorry they took two.


----------



## poofyo101

Perelandra said:


> True, but I’m sure Disney considers the entire picture. After all they will still recoup most of the 20 maintenance fees when they sell the points direct to a new owner. What strikes me about that contract is how loaded it was. 426 points still left from 2019 that are available to bank.


Might be that they would get the dues twice essentially.


----------



## OneLittleSpark2014

Nappy1380 said:


> It seems like the seller paying dues really sealed the deal for this to be taken. Win/Win for Disney as those points are now pure profit.


It's effectively $97.33 per point, if you convert the dues paid by the seller into cost per point.  They negotiated an amazing deal, especially with the 2019 points but unfortunately it was just too good.  Bummer.


----------



## Sandisw

Perelandra said:


> True, but I’m sure Disney considers the entire picture. After all they will still recoup most of the 20 maintenance fees when they sell the points direct to a new owner. What strikes me about that contract is how loaded it was. 426 points still left from 2019 that are available to bank.



If the deal had the seller paying 2020 MFs, then they still have to even though Disney is buying. So a fully loaded contract and having the dues for 2020 paid, is probably why it made it a good one for them to take.


----------



## poofyo101

Sandisw said:


> If the deal had the seller paying 2020 MFs, then they still have to even though Disney is buying. So a fully loaded contract and having the dues for 2020 paid, is probably why it made it a good one for them to take.


yeah I think without the dues paid it would have made it. but who knows.


----------



## poofyo101

Sandisw said:


> If the deal had the seller paying 2020 MFs, then they still have to even though Disney is buying. So a fully loaded contract and having the dues for 2020 paid, is probably why it made it a good one for them to take.


I am not sure that disney is more inclined to take loaded contracts. It seems that based upon recent results that there isn't a skew one way or another. Could be totally wrong.


----------



## Nappy1380

Perelandra said:


> True, but I’m sure Disney considers the entire picture. After all they will still recoup most of the 20 maintenance fees when they sell the points direct to a new owner. What strikes me about that contract is how loaded it was. 426 points still left from 2019 that are available to bank.



We will never know, but I'm curious what they do on contracts like this. Tons of financial upside for Disney. Dues already paid for '19 and '20. One would imagine they take the '19 and '20 points and add them to their inventory to sell to cash customers. Sell the contract direct for '21 and come out way ahead from start to finish.


----------



## Sandisw

poofyo101 said:


> I am not sure that disney is more inclined to take loaded contracts. It seems that based upon recent results that there isn't a skew one way or another. Could be totally wrong.



I don’t think we know for sure how they decide, that is for sure.


----------



## RachStu

If you gave the 2019 points a modest rental value of $15.50 that brings the overall cost per point down to just over $86. I’m not surprised that got taken. I think there was a risk it would have  been taken even if the 2020 fees had been paid by the Buyer. That would have equated to roughly $94 per point.


----------



## Perelandra

poofyo101 said:


> I am not sure that disney is more inclined to take loaded contracts. It seems that based upon recent results that there isn't a skew one way or another. Could be totally wrong.


One thing is for certain. You negotiated a heck of a deal. It was definitely worth a shot.


----------



## WhenIsOurNextTrip

UPDATE:

WhenIsOurNextTrip---$105-$16390-150-BWV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 25/20, 150/21-Seller pays MF 20- sent 2/6, taken 2/25

The moral of the story: Don't bother attempting Boardwalk less than $110.

Back to the hunt.....


----------



## Perelandra

WhenIsOurNextTrip said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> WhenIsOurNextTrip---$105-$16390-150-BWV-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 25/20, 150/21-Seller pays MF 20- sent 2/6, taken 2/25
> 
> The moral of the story: Don't bother attempting Boardwalk less than $110.
> 
> Back to the hunt.....


Sorry to hear that. Well, you had made a great deal, and it was worth the try. Disney is on a roll lately.


----------



## krains4

These "taken" are discouraging. @Jetku have you heard anything yet?


----------



## Lizzy1311

Perelandra said:


> Sorry to hear that. Well, you had made a great deal, and it was worth the try. Disney is on a roll lately.


Yes! Makes me nervous. Also super confused on where they are lol taking back contracts from 2/6-2/11 but haven’t seen all of the 2/5 come through.
Guess I just thought they went in some type of order? Lol


----------



## poofyo101

krains4 said:


> These "taken" are discouraging. @Jetku have you heard anything yet?


right. hopefully we can get back on track.


----------



## poofyo101

Lizzy1311 said:


> Yes! Makes me nervous. Also super confused on where they are lol taking back contracts from 2/6-2/11 but haven’t seen all of the 2/5 come through.
> Guess I just thought they went in some type of order? Lol


Likely it was not submitted on the date possibly you were told. They have been going in order but not sure why mine that were submitted later were already told. I submitted 1 contract on 2/10 and 3 on 2/11. Only heard back from two that were bought back already.


----------



## krains4

poofyo101 said:


> right. hopefully we can get back on track.


I sure hope so and I hope mine is included in the "back on track" group haha



Lizzy1311 said:


> Yes! Makes me nervous. Also super confused on where they are lol taking back contracts from 2/6-2/11 but haven’t seen all of the 2/5 come through.
> Guess I just thought they went in some type of order? Lol


Yea thats weird. We sent ours on 2/11 so I've been following the 2/5s and 2/6s


----------



## krains4

poofyo101 said:


> Likely it was not submitted on the date possibly you were told. They have been going in order but not sure why mine that were submitted later were already told. I submitted 1 contract on 2/10 and 3 on 2/11. Only heard back from two that were bought back already.


You may have said this already so apologies if you're repeating yourself, but who did you go through?


----------



## poofyo101

krains4 said:


> You may have said this already so apologies if you're repeating yourself, but who did you go through?


All different brokers.


----------



## RachStu

poofyo101 said:


> All different brokers.



I’d love to know who the taken AKV was through Poofy


----------



## MonkeyKnifeFight

Just speculation,  but I wouldn’t be surprised if some contracts are more cut and dry on passing or taking and those happen quicker. Other ones get further analysis. I thought someone said earlier there were two phases of ROFR review and maybe some never get that 2nd phase.


----------



## Brianstl

poofyo101 said:


> All different brokers.


I'm starting to think they automatically flag any contract with your name on it.


----------



## poofyo101

Brianstl said:


> I'm starting to think they automatically flag any contract with your name on it.


could be. really not sure


----------



## Jetku

Jetku said:


> Jetku---$102-$16830-165-AKV-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 48/21- sent 2/5



update - taken


----------



## Nappy1380

Jetku said:


> update - taken


Wow, this thing was stripped to the bone! Really surprised here.


----------



## Lizzy1311

Jetku said:


> update - taken


Noooo.  Man they’re taking everything


----------



## RachStu

Jetku said:


> update - taken



Sorry to hear that. That surprises me given it’s stripped of points. I’ve got one coming through at $105 which is full of points from 2019 onwards. Makes me think it might not get through.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

Have there still not been any Poly Contracts taken?


----------



## RachStu

Doesn’t make sense when you compare it to this one:

ShadeStreet---$101-$24537-220-AKV-Feb-0/19, 220/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 1/10, passed 1/23

It seems they are taking contracts now that would have got through a month ago.


----------



## Jetku

RachStu said:


> Doesn’t make sense when you compare it to this one.
> ShadeStreet---$101-$24537-220-AKV-Feb-0/19, 220/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 1/10, passed 1/23
> 
> It seems they are taking contracts now that would have got through a month ago.



totally agree. There was a $102 that passed on the fb group recently for AKV. But such is the luck of the draw..


----------



## Lizzy1311

AKNOTTS66 said:


> Have there still not been any Poly Contracts taken?


Let’s not jinx me please


----------



## poofyo101

AKNOTTS66 said:


> Have there still not been any Poly Contracts taken?


not yet.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

Lizzy1311 said:


> Let’s not jinx me please


haha for sure I hope I dont!


----------



## poofyo101

Jetku said:


> update - taken


again it doesn't seem like much correlation to the stripped loaded thing. who knows.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

poofyo101 said:


> again it doesn't seem like much correlation to the stripped loaded thing. who knows.


Maybe use year matters to them


----------



## poofyo101

AKNOTTS66 said:


> Maybe use year matters to them


it should not as they can change them now.


----------



## db24

All these contracts being taken makes me think there's a good chance my AKV will eventually get taken.

I did get a update from my agent. Said that Disney sent it to committee on February 12 (30 days after it was sent to Disney). Does going to committee actually mean anything?


----------



## AKNOTTS66

poofyo101 said:


> it should not as they can change them now.


Maybe they are rethinking that to curb the busy times of year more. You don't want a majority of your points use years starting before super busy times of year.


----------



## larry47591

I would guess they are just back to taking more.  Really since October they hadn‘t been taking much.  Looks like they are back at it.


----------



## Pintrader88

Pintrader88---$151-$24319-150-BCV-Dec-150/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 2/26


----------



## db24

db24 said:


> db24---$105-$24982-220-AKV-Mar-60/19, 440/20, 220/21- sent 1/8



We finally heard something today. Just found out that we PASSED! Has been a very long wait but happy to be through this part

db24---$105-$24982-220-AKV-Mar-60/19, 440/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 1/8, passed 2/26


----------



## Perelandra

I would bet they only take contracts that their agents have sold (already have buyers lined up for) that they can turn quickly into profit. They must have had a recent influx in demand.


----------



## Perelandra

Not liking my chances on my $100 AKL that is loaded with points.


----------



## Mzpalmtree

db24 said:


> We finally heard something today. Just found out that we PASSED! Has been a very long wait but happy to be through this part
> 
> db24---$105-$24982-220-AKV-Mar-60/19, 440/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 1/8, passed 2/26


Congratulations!!


----------



## MickeyMouseEsq

db24 said:


> I did get a update from my agent. Said that Disney sent it to committee on February 12 (30 days after it was sent to Disney). Does going to committee actually mean anything?



I was wondering that myself. I think it just means there were no formal defects with the contract and it's going to the people who decide whether to make you start your months-long process over again.


----------



## Perelandra

Jetku said:


> update - taken


Ugh! What a day! I hate it for you.


----------



## Perelandra

db24 said:


> We finally heard something today. Just found out that we PASSED! Has been a very long wait but happy to be through this part
> 
> db24---$105-$24982-220-AKV-Mar-60/19, 440/20, 220/21, 220/22- sent 1/8, passed 2/26


That’s fantastic news!


----------



## Matty B13

Last year at this time DVC went on a resale ROFR buying spree, from what I remember.  They could be just loading up to sell old resorts for the year right now.


----------



## Kenito

poofyo101 said:


> it should not as they can change them now.



I have to say, you negotiate some pretty amazing deals.  I don't know how you do it...


----------



## eandt

I watch this thread closely as I try to navigate our way through our first purchase (if it ever happens).  At first we were on the "Direct" route but then we lost confidence in our guide.  That, combined with the upfront "savings" that come with Resale led us to look hard at that route.  We found a few contracts that we made offers on, most got rejected, one got accepted however prior to making the down payment it was discovered the seller apparently was not upfront with the resale company as to the availability of points as listed so we withdrew our offer.  That along with all the stories of waiting, issues with brokers, contracts being ROFR by Disney, most contracts being partially or totally stripped etc has us back to pursuing Direct I think.  We want our first contract to go easy and smooth so I think we will give it another go with a new guide and see how it goes.


----------



## Lizzy1311

eandt said:


> I watch this thread closely as I try to navigate our way through our first purchase (if it ever happens).  At first we were on the "Direct" route but then we lost confidence in our guide.  That, combined with the upfront "savings" that come with Resale led us to look hard at that route.  We found a few contracts that we made offers on, most got rejected, one got accepted however prior to making the down payment it was discovered the seller apparently was not upfront with the resale company as to the availability of points as listed so we withdrew our offer.  That along with all the stories of waiting, issues with brokers, contracts being ROFR by Disney, most contracts being partially or totally stripped etc has us back to pursuing Direct I think.  We want our first contract to go easy and smooth so I think we will give it another go with a new guide and see how it goes.


I really like Gib with Disney if you’re buying direct. He’s super nice, very helpful, never pushy.


----------



## DisneyYannuzzFam

Was actually sent to ROFR today...so now the waiting begins....


----------



## OneLittleSpark2014

eandt said:


> I watch this thread closely as I try to navigate our way through our first purchase (if it ever happens).  At first we were on the "Direct" route but then we lost confidence in our guide.  That, combined with the upfront "savings" that come with Resale led us to look hard at that route.  We found a few contracts that we made offers on, most got rejected, one got accepted however prior to making the down payment it was discovered the seller apparently was not upfront with the resale company as to the availability of points as listed so we withdrew our offer.  That along with all the stories of waiting, issues with brokers, contracts being ROFR by Disney, most contracts being partially or totally stripped etc has us back to pursuing Direct I think.  We want our first contract to go easy and smooth so I think we will give it another go with a new guide and see how it goes.


Yes, sometimes things get messed up in the resale process but I still think it's worthwhile for the savings and many contracts sail right through with no problems.  We own both direct and resale contracts and yes, buying directly is EXTREMELY convenient BUT you pay a huge premium for that.  Resale can be an annoying and slow process sometimes but I can assure you that once you have your points, you don't look back.  We've had pretty good resale experiences, so I would still recommend it, as long as you don't care about staying in the newest resorts (the restriction on resale points).  If you want your (unrestricted) points now and you're willing to pay a premium for it, then direct is your best option.  Either way, you'll enjoy your membership.


----------



## kboo

OneLittleSpark2014 said:


> Yes, sometimes things get messed up in the resale process but I still think it's worthwhile for the savings and many contracts sail right through with no problems.  We own both direct and resale contracts and yes, buying directly is EXTREMELY convenient BUT you pay a huge premium for that.  Resale can be an annoying and slow process sometimes but I can assure you that once you have your points, you don't look back.  We've had pretty good resale experiences, so I would still recommend it, as long as you don't care about staying in the newest resorts (the restriction on resale points).  If you want your (unrestricted) points now and you're willing to pay a premium for it, then direct is your best option.  Either way, you'll enjoy your membership.


We own direct and resale too, and were not impressed with our first guide (who seemed to be dialing it in) but have liked our new guide (the one who sold us our RIV points).


----------



## eandt

kboo said:


> We own direct and resale too, and were not impressed with our first guide (who seemed to be dialing it in) but have *liked our new guide* (the one who sold us our RIV points).



This is our hope.


----------



## TexasChick123

eandt said:


> I watch this thread closely as I try to navigate our way through our first purchase (if it ever happens).  At first we were on the "Direct" route but then we lost confidence in our guide.  That, combined with the upfront "savings" that come with Resale led us to look hard at that route.  We found a few contracts that we made offers on, most got rejected, one got accepted however prior to making the down payment it was discovered the seller apparently was not upfront with the resale company as to the availability of points as listed so we withdrew our offer.  That along with all the stories of waiting, issues with brokers, contracts being ROFR by Disney, most contracts being partially or totally stripped etc has us back to pursuing Direct I think.  We want our first contract to go easy and smooth so I think we will give it another go with a new guide and see how it goes.



I have a great guide.  She’s been with the company for a very long time and is not pushy at all. PM me if you’d like her info.


----------



## krains4

eandt said:


> I watch this thread closely as I try to navigate our way through our first purchase (if it ever happens).  At first we were on the "Direct" route but then we lost confidence in our guide.  That, combined with the upfront "savings" that come with Resale led us to look hard at that route.  We found a few contracts that we made offers on, most got rejected, one got accepted however prior to making the down payment it was discovered the seller apparently was not upfront with the resale company as to the availability of points as listed so we withdrew our offer.  That along with all the stories of waiting, issues with brokers, contracts being ROFR by Disney, most contracts being partially or totally stripped etc has us back to pursuing Direct I think.  We want our first contract to go easy and smooth so I think we will give it another go with a new guide and see how it goes.


That's kind of where I'm at. If ours doesn't make it through ROFR, I am thinking of just using my escrow payment and closing costs to put towards a direct resale contract when we go in April. I'll pay a little more but we'd have member benefits and we'd leave with points.


----------



## eandt

krains4 said:


> That's kind of where I'm at. If ours doesn't make it through ROFR, I am thinking of just using my escrow payment and closing costs to put towards a direct resale contract when we go in April. I'll pay a little more but we'd have member benefits and we'd leave with points.



Yeah that sounds like a good way to go if you already have a vacation planned,  I would think that you could apply the cost of your planned trip toward your direct purchase?


----------



## kboo

krains4 said:


> That's kind of where I'm at. If ours doesn't make it through ROFR, I am thinking of just using my escrow payment and closing costs to put towards a direct resale contract when we go in April. I'll pay a little more but we'd have member benefits and we'd leave with points.


We bought 3 days into our trip last April, and a couple days later, we made our NYE reservation at Riviera. We already were in the system, though, and it matched our VGF UY, so it was REALLY fast.


----------



## krains4

eandt said:


> Yeah that sounds like a good way to go if you already have a vacation planned,  I would think that you could apply the cost of your planned trip toward your direct purchase?


I hadn't thought about that. Thats something I might be able to work to our advantage too!


----------



## Perelandra

I get that people buy direct on here, but there is no way I could justify it. I just had an offer accepted at AKL for $100 per point. If I went through Disney, I would have had to pay $186 per point. In the case of my 160 point contract, that's an extra $13,760! I can absolutely wait for 30 extra days of hassle, after all, in a few months I will have forgotten all about the trouble. And the direct benefits are just of little value to me.


----------



## eandt

Perelandra said:


> I get that people buy direct on here, but there is no way I could justify it. I just had an offer accepted at AKL for $100 per point. If I went through Disney, I would have had to pay $186 per point. In the case of my 160 point contract, that's an extra $13,760! I can absolutely wait for 30 extra days of hassle, after all, in a few months I will have forgotten all about the trouble. And the direct benefits are just of little value to me.



Wish you luck on your offer.  Have you ever purchased direct?  We will probably ultimately do a combination of both eventually.  The money saved is an obvious benefit but the lack of restrictions when buying direct is a benefit as well.  I know points can always be rented and use the cash to buy nights at restricted resorts but that takes time and a certain amount of work, and some luck, much like the resale process.  I wonder if being the renter of points isn't the "cheapest" way to go, still pay about 1/2 price or less for rooms, no upfront costs, and no back end costs.


----------



## kboo

Perelandra said:


> I get that people buy direct on here, but there is no way I could justify it. I just had an offer accepted at AKL for $100 per point. If I went through Disney, I would have had to pay $186 per point. In the case of my 160 point contract, that's an extra $13,760! I can absolutely wait for 30 extra days of hassle, after all, in a few months I will have forgotten all about the trouble. And the direct benefits are just of little value to me.



I think for most of the sold out resorts, it makes little sense to buy direct unless you're buying <100 points. But for a 50-point contract, for example, the price differential is going to be less. Say it's $60pp - you'd "save" $3000 on a 50 point contract but you might get a stripped contract and have to wait through ROFR AND have to try to match UY (and still be restricted). For some people, that might not be worth it. But I agree, the more points you're buying at a sold-out resort, the less $ sense it makes to buy direct.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

Perelandra said:


> I get that people buy direct on here, but there is no way I could justify it. I just had an offer accepted at AKL for $100 per point. If I went through Disney, I would have had to pay $186 per point. In the case of my 160 point contract, that's an extra $13,760! I can absolutely wait for 30 extra days of hassle, after all, in a few months I will have forgotten all about the trouble. And the direct benefits are just of little value to me.


was that contract stripped? I'd be pretty nervous about ROFR at $100 a point.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

eandt said:


> I watch this thread closely as I try to navigate our way through our first purchase (if it ever happens).  At first we were on the "Direct" route but then we lost confidence in our guide.  That, combined with the upfront "savings" that come with Resale led us to look hard at that route.  We found a few contracts that we made offers on, most got rejected, one got accepted however prior to making the down payment it was discovered the seller apparently was not upfront with the resale company as to the availability of points as listed so we withdrew our offer.  That along with all the stories of waiting, issues with brokers, contracts being ROFR by Disney, most contracts being partially or totally stripped etc has us back to pursuing Direct I think.  We want our first contract to go easy and smooth so I think we will give it another go with a new guide and see how it goes.



Keep in mind that the snafus are what stand out or are even are posted the most.  There are soooooooo many more transactions that go just fine.  Even with Fidelity.  

My two longest purchases with the most snafus were direct - different issues and different guides - far and away exceeding my shortest resale or even average resale times.


----------



## MonkeyKnifeFight

kboo said:


> I think for most of the sold out resorts, it makes little sense to buy direct unless you're buying <100 points. But for a 50-point contract, for example, the price differential is going to be less. Say it's $60pp - you'd "save" $3000 on a 50 point contract but you might get a stripped contract and have to wait through ROFR AND have to try to match UY (and still be restricted). For some people, that might not be worth it. But I agree, the more points you're buying at a sold-out resort, the less $ sense it makes to buy direct.


This is true and why we went resale. We crunched the numbers a lot. We are in the middle of buying 210 BLT at $142. The difference was almost 20,000 between that resale and direct. It is enough points to do a 1 bedroom every year and a half or so. At first we thought we were missing out a lot because the gold pass savings sounds great. But we don't have enough points to go multiple times per year. Even if we planned to do 2 within a calendar year it wouldn't be that often and only save around $1200 per occurrence with the gold pass savings. It would take a lot of years to make up the savings. 

Now we could have done two contracts to get the 100 direct points, but that would still be an approximate $9000 premium and we would probably be getting two lesser contracts. In the end we realized what we wanted now was at the original 14 resorts and mainly BLT and would rarely go twice in the same calendar year especially in the near term. If we do get direct points in the future it would be at a resort other than Riveria or Reflections. Those two don't appeal to us as of now. If a phase 2 Polynesian ever went in with 1 bedrooms we would sign up immediately. Or whatever replaces beach club or board walk down the road. But mainly the old saying of buy where you want to stay is the most important and there is no way we could justify a $93 a point premium for a few perks.


----------



## Perelandra

eandt said:


> Wish you luck on your offer.  Have you ever purchased direct?  We will probably ultimately do a combination of both eventually.  The money saved is an obvious benefit but the lack of restrictions when buying direct is a benefit as well.  I know points can always be rented and use the cash to buy nights at restricted resorts but that takes time and a certain amount of work, and some luck, much like the resale process.  I wonder if being the renter of points isn't the "cheapest" way to go, still pay about 1/2 price or less for rooms, no upfront costs, and no back end costs.


Thank you. I have bought direct before. A few years back, right after they made resale buyers "stepchildren", I bought 300 SSR points resale, and  I bought 25 points direct, because that's all you needed back then to get the blue card. I have since sold them, and am now looking to get back in resale. If they were still allowing direct benefits at 25 points, as opposed to 100 points, I would do that again, but they're not, and I find very little value in the direct benefits anyway.
As far as being a renter goes, it may work out cheaper, but that depends on how the rental market goes. Right now, it costs $17-$20 pp to rent premium resorts, and you have to remember you can pretty much cross AK value, BW standard, and BLT standard off the list, so it' really not that cheap to rent. If I get the deal I just made, I'll have my contract "paid for" in 5-6 years in trip savings (from what it would cost me to rent them) and the contract runs through 2057, so it's a no brainer for me.


----------



## Perelandra

AKNOTTS66 said:


> was that contract stripped? I'd be pretty nervous about ROFR at $100 a point.


It's not stripped. In fact, it still has some bankable 2019 points as well as full 2020 and 2021. There's a decent chance Disney swipes it, but I am paying 2020 maintenance dues and closing costs at closing, so that may work in my favor. If Disney takes it, I'll find something to do with the $17,900.


----------



## poofyo101

Pintrader88 said:


> Pintrader88---$151-$24319-150-BCV-Dec-150/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 2/26





Perelandra said:


> It's not stripped. In fact, it still has some bankable 2019 points as well as full 2020 and 2021. There's a decent chance Disney swipes it, but I am paying 2020 maintenance dues and closing costs at closing, so that may work in my favor. If Disney takes it, I'll find something to do with the $17,900.


fingers crossed for you.


----------



## BoatDriver

BoatDriver---$131-$17224-125-PVB-Mar-0/19, 125/20, 125/21, 125/22- sent 2/9


----------



## KNOTTGOOFY

knottgoofy  --- $149-$18625-125-PVB-June-0/19, 250/20, 125/21, 125/22- sent 2/7  passed 2/27


----------



## krains4

KNOTTGOOFY said:


> knottgoofy  --- $149-$18625-125-PVB-June-0/19, 250/20, 125/21, 125/22- sent 2/7  passed 2/27


That's awesome to see considering all the takens that came through yesterday!


----------



## Perelandra

krains4 said:


> That's awesome to see considering all the takens that came through yesterday!


still no PVB's taken though. Really excited to see them still looking at deals though. It felt like they just stopped from last Wednesday until about Tuesday of this week.


----------



## Gennie555

Gennie555---$97-$15075-150-SSR-Jun-0/19, 0/20, 150/21- sent 2/7, passed 2/27

Our first contract! And probably not our last  I've been stalking this board for the last few weeks and I have add-on-itis already


----------



## dakkota10

Dakkota10---$135-$15385-110-PVB-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 110/21- sent 2/9, passed 2/27. So excited to own at poly!  Adding it to our akl and bwv..


----------



## Perelandra

We are on a roll!


----------



## BoatDriver

Perelandra said:


> We are on a roll!



Having submitted 2/9, I have my hopes up I'll hear shortly.


----------



## Neo2032

Neo2032---$119-$27292-210-BWV-Dec-0/18, 137/19, 210/20, 210/21- sent 2/8, passed 2/27

Just got notified our first contract passed ROFR.


----------



## Cupcake232

Jetku said:


> update - taken


Oh no!!!! I was wondering if you got word yet! I’m sorry to hear that!!!


----------



## CheapSentiment

CheapSentiment---$147-$32115-200-PVB-Dec-200/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 2/19 

Got on add-on itis BAD! But with this, Copper Creek and our direct points from BLT, we should be good for awhile.


----------



## CheapSentiment

Jetku said:


> update - taken


Sorry! I was hoping it would pass for you!


----------



## Jetku

CheapSentiment said:


> Sorry! I was hoping it would pass for you!



thank you.


----------



## Perelandra

Jetku said:


> thank you.


Are you going for another one? If so, do you have a different strategy?


----------



## Jetku

Perelandra said:


> Are you going for another one? If so, do you have a different strategy?



Just have to wait for the right contract to pop up now. I’d pay a bit more per point, however this contract was near fully stripped.


----------



## striker1064

striker1064---$102-$18189-160-AKV-Oct-51/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 2/28


----------



## DisneyYannuzzFam

DisneyYannuzzFam---$140-$26364-175-PVB-Oct-0/18, 1/19, 175/20, 175/21- sent 2/27


----------



## CmdrThor

CmdrThor---$135-$23482-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 223/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 2/24 

Looking to add on to our AKV contracts. We've booked at BLT a few times and snagged standard view rooms, but it is getting harder so hopefully this goes through.


----------



## Phijammamama

Phijammamama---$145-$18080-120-BCV-Feb-0/19, 7/20, 120/21-Seller pays 2020 MF- sent 2/27


----------



## krains4

Just got the email that we PASSED!!!


krains4---$103-$11400-100-AKV-Mar-0/19, 29/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 2/11, passed 2/28


----------



## Perelandra

krains4 said:


> Just got the email that we PASSED!!!
> 
> 
> krains4---$103-$11400-100-AKV-Mar-0/19, 29/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 2/11, passed 2/28


Congrats! That is awesome. Hopefully we will be fellow AKV owners soon.


----------



## BoatDriver

Does anyone ever feel like Disney plays ROFR bingo? 
Pick a ball out of the basket: BLT 2/8...Pass
There’s seemingly no real order to how and when they decide. 
Still waiting on a PVB submitted on the 9th


----------



## Lizzy1311

krains4 said:


> Just got the email that we PASSED!!!
> 
> 
> krains4---$103-$11400-100-AKV-Mar-0/19, 29/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 2/11, passed 2/28


Congrats!!  We submitted 2/13 to ROFR. hoping to hear soon!


----------



## Perelandra

Lizzy1311 said:


> Congrats!!  We submitted 2/13 to ROFR. hoping to hear soon!


I'm a Valentine's submission myself. I hope we hear back today, but much more likely, Tuesday to Wednesday range.


----------



## MickeyMouseEsq

BoatDriver said:


> Does anyone ever feel like Disney plays ROFR bingo?
> Pick a ball out of the basket: BLT 2/8...Pass
> There’s seemingly no real order to how and when they decide.
> Still waiting on a PVB submitted on the 9th



They do seem to go roughly in order. I'm sure certain criteria are applied to prioritize certain contracts. Staff probably run them through a filter for price, home resort, etc., and sort them into "recommend pass" and "recommend take" categories, with a third bucket for "think about it more" that explains the ones that take a long time.


----------



## Perelandra

MickeyMouseEsq said:


> They do seem to go roughly in order. I'm sure certain criteria are applied to prioritize certain contracts. Staff probably run them through a filter for price, home resort, etc., and sort them into "recommend pass" and "recommend take" categories, with a third bucket for "think about it more" that explains the ones that take a long time.


I've speculated that it's probably something like that, and I bet they snag contracts that their agents have buyers lined up for. I know auto wholesalers often have a list of buyers and already have a vehicle sold when they purchase from someone.


----------



## Melissa M

Before I nag my agency...did you guys receive notice of when ROFR began? Our contracts are signed and I overnighted our escrow check and have confirmation from USPS that it was received on Tuesday. I have not heard from anyone and was wondering if I can just assume that it is now in ROFR.


----------



## MickeyMouseEsq

MickeyMouseEsq---$102-$22458-200-SSR-Dec-0/18, 200/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 2/13, *PASSED 2/28*


----------



## E626

Melissa M said:


> Before I nag my agency...did you guys receive notice of when ROFR began? Our contracts are signed and I overnighted our escrow check and have confirmation from USPS that it was received on Tuesday. I have not heard from anyone and was wondering if I can just assume that it is now in ROFR.


My agency started the ROFR process before they had the escrow funds from me.  Based on that experience, I would say they've kicked it off or will do so very shortly.


----------



## Perelandra

Melissa M said:


> Before I nag my agency...did you guys receive notice of when ROFR began? Our contracts are signed and I overnighted our escrow check and have confirmation from USPS that it was received on Tuesday. I have not heard from anyone and was wondering if I can just assume that it is now in ROFR.


You SHOULD receive an email when the ROFR process has started.


----------



## poofyo101

BoatDriver said:


> Does anyone ever feel like Disney plays ROFR bingo?
> Pick a ball out of the basket: BLT 2/8...Pass
> There’s seemingly no real order to how and when they decide.
> Still waiting on a PVB submitted on the 9th


You will be fine on PVB. I just heard back on two from 2/11 that were passed so they probably will email you any minute.


----------



## z71tray

z71tray---$175-$24201-125-VGF-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 250/20, 125/21- sent 2/28


----------



## superden

superden---$97-$9186-80-AUL-Jun-0/19, 80/20, 80/21-Subsidized Dues- sent 2/25


----------



## eandt

Seems like some good deals out there today .......... guessing some people on the fence about selling are jumping in to unload given what has happened this week with markets.


----------



## RachStu

RachStu---$105-$24988-230-AKV-Dec-230/19, 230/20, 230/21- sent 2/27

Second contract submitted to ROFR.  Waiting time commences now. The other contract is for Polynesian.


----------



## dakkota10

BoatDriver said:


> BoatDriver---$131-$17224-125-PVB-Mar-0/19, 125/20, 125/21, 125/22- sent 2/9


This is a great deal, hope it goes thru for you..ours passed yesterday from the 9th


----------



## BoatDriver

dakkota10 said:


> This is a great deal, hope it goes thru for you..ours passed yesterday from the 9th



Thanks! Me as well. I don’t actually mind the principle of waiting. We already have trips booked on our current points, 150 banked that we can use at any time, and have no intention of using the new points until next year anyway. As a business owner, it’s just the nebulous process that Disney uses that drives me batty.


----------



## DisneyYannuzzFam

Melissa M said:


> Before I nag my agency...did you guys receive notice of when ROFR began? Our contracts are signed and I overnighted our escrow check and have confirmation from USPS that it was received on Tuesday. I have not heard from anyone and was wondering if I can just assume that it is now in ROFR.


We received an email that they submitted to ROFR.


----------



## Matty B13

eandt said:


> Seems like some good deals out there today .......... guessing some people on the fence about selling are jumping in to unload given what has happened this week with markets.


Yeah, there could be a few owners who might "have" to sell with the way things are right now.


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

LuvMugsNPins---$103-$17025-160-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 2/28


----------



## dhearsch

DadDVC said:


> This is my second BLT contract. My first one passed at $135 so I’m hoping this one does as well. However, this one has 2019 banked points.
> 
> DadDVC---$135-$23250-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 2/24


Good man, that's a solid offer that doesn't unnecessarily inflate the market price.  I see these people offering $145+ and just question the logic, dumb.


----------



## krains4

LoveMugsNPins said:


> LuvMugsNPins---$103-$17025-160-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 2/28


Ours just went through today for $103. I was looking at this one as our back up just in case.


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

krains4 said:


> Ours just went through today for $103. I was looking at this one as our back up just in case.


There seem like a few at this price.  But it also seems like the slightly newer 160 pointers (with no points until 21) are getting listed at 108.


----------



## DVC Fanatic

DVC Fanatic---$160-$19263-110-VGF-Dec-29/19, 110/20, 110/21- sent 2/29


----------



## Matty B13

DVC Fanatic said:


> DVC Fanatic---$160-$19263-110-VGF-Dec-29/19, 110/20, 110/21- sent 2/29


If this is your first contract at VGF, Welcome to the neighborhood!

Hope you pass at that price, it's pretty good for VGF right now.


----------



## tami.grantasl

Tami.grantasl---$99-$19488-190-OKW-Aug-0/18, 90/19, 190/20, 190/21- sent 2/21


----------



## OneLittleSpark2014

kboo said:


> We own direct and resale too, and were not impressed with our first guide (who seemed to be dialing it in) but have liked our new guide (the one who sold us our RIV points).


We had a great guide with our initial buy-in and then got transferred to someone else who wasn't great, then found someone else we like okay.  In the end it doesn't matter that much, though.  Having the right contract in the right UY is the really important part, right?  I'll have those points for up to 50 years but NOT that guide, so it's not a big deal to me.


----------



## pangyal

Aaaaaand we're up!!! (dated)


----------



## DVC Fanatic

Matty B13 said:


> If this is your first contract at VGF, Welcome to the neighborhood!
> 
> Hope you pass at that price, it's pretty good for VGF right now.



Appreciate it. We actually bought direct at VGF in 2018 before a price increase and back when the minimum was 75 points. We were on the waitlist for a few months, but it all worked out.

Looking at some of the recent passes at $155-$165, I am hopeful it is right in the sweet spot to pass. Pretty cool it was submitted on leap day. 

I think I say this every time, but this should be the final add on for a long time, unless that perfect 50 point BWV in the right UY pops up.


----------



## Disneykate605

pangyal said:


> Aaaaaand we're up!!! (dated)


It looks like a few passed BWV are listed under the AUL passed section instead of the BWV section.
Thanks for all you do!


----------



## DVCSunDevil

DVCSunDevil---$134-$27600-200-BCV-Jun-200/19, 50/20, 200/21- sent 1/13, passed 1/29


----------



## pangyal

Disneykate605 said:


> It looks like a few passed BWV are listed under the AUL passed section instead of the BWV section.
> Thanks for all you do!


So that’s where they went . Thank you so much for the heads up!


----------



## motherof5

Perelandra said:


> It's not stripped. In fact, it still has some bankable 2019 points as well as full 2020 and 2021. There's a decent chance Disney swipes it, but I am paying 2020 maintenance dues and closing costs at closing, so that may work in my favor. If Disney takes it, I'll find something to do with the $17,900.


Good luck


----------



## motherof5

striker1064 said:


> striker1064---$102-$18189-160-AKV-Oct-51/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 2/28


Good luck


----------



## acalewin

Updating since I just got my email a few minutes ago. 

acalewin---$110-$19353-170-AKV-Apr-6/19, 0/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 2/11, passed 3/2


----------



## DisneyYannuzzFam

acalewin said:


> Updating since I just got my email a few minutes ago.
> 
> acalewin---$110-$19353-170-AKV-Apr-6/19, 0/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 2/11, passed 3/2



Congrats!


----------



## BoatDriver

Sending out some good Monday Morning Mojo. Good luck to those still waiting. We’re anxiously standing by to hear back about our 2/9 PVB submission.


----------



## Lizzy1311

BoatDriver said:


> Sending out some good Monday Morning Mojo. Good luck to those still waiting. We’re anxiously standing by to hear back about our 2/9 PVB submission.


Hope you hear soon!


----------



## Mark S

New to the Boards well, first time posting so this is my impatient resale buying experience this far

I had an AKL 101 a point for 250 points taken last month on 02/16/2020. 0/19 200/20 250/21 we pay closing.

currently in ROFR

$143-$28600-200-PVB-Feb-0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 2/16. We pay closing and fees.


----------



## Lizzy1311

Mark S said:


> New to the Boards well, first time posting so this is my impatient resale buying experience this far
> 
> I had an AKL 101 a point for 250 points taken last month on 02/16/2020. 0/19 200/20 250/21 we pay closing.
> 
> currently in ROFR
> 
> $143-$28600-200-PVB-Feb-0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 2/16. We pay closing and fees.


The wait is brutal lol I have a similar poly in ROFR right now - $143 but 150 points.  submitted 2/13.  hopefully we hear this week.  i've seen at least one on that date go through last week.  bummer about your other, though! are you trying again for AKL?


----------



## Mark S

Lizzy1311 said:


> The wait is brutal lol I have a similar poly in ROFR right now - $143 but 150 points.  submitted 2/13.  hopefully we hear this week.  i've seen at least one on that date go through last week.  bummer about your other, though! are you trying again for AKL?


No just the poly. The AKL was bought back.


----------



## Lizzy1311

UPDATE: 

Lizzy1311---$143-$22245-150-PVB-Feb-150/19, 56/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 2/13

*PASSED!! 3/2/20*


----------



## wezguycsu

acalewin said:


> Updating since I just got my email a few minutes ago.
> 
> acalewin---$110-$19353-170-AKV-Apr-6/19, 0/20, 170/21, 170/22- sent 2/11, passed 3/2


Congrats. Still waiting on my poly contract that was sent in on the 15th of feb


----------



## Lizzy1311

wezguycsu said:


> Congrats. Still waiting on my poly contract that was sent in on the 15th of feb


my Poly just passed, I was 2/13


----------



## wezguycsu

Lizzy1311 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Lizzy1311---$143-$22245-150-PVB-Feb-150/19, 56/20, 150/21, 150/22- sent 2/13
> 
> *PASSED!! 3/2/20*


Congrats! 

Ours was sent in on 2/15. So hoping to hear soon.


----------



## Lizzy1311

wezguycsu said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Ours was sent in on 2/15. So hoping to hear soon.


Thank you! I just commented above! I would guess you'd hear in the next couple of days! good luck! hope you get it!


----------



## Mark S

wezguycsu said:


> Congrats. Still waiting on my poly contract that was sent in on the 15th of feb


----------



## DisneyYannuzzFam

Lizzy1311 said:


> The wait is brutal lol I have a similar poly in ROFR right now - $143 but 150 points.  submitted 2/13.  hopefully we hear this week.  i've seen at least one on that date go through last week.  bummer about your other, though! are you trying again for AKL?



Sorry about AKL.  I have a similar Poly in ROFR right now too.  Just sent on the 27th so I know I have a bit of a wait.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## BoatDriver

I’m starting to get nervous about my 2/9 Poly submission. There’s an awful lot of later Poly contracts going through. Perhaps I’m one of the first Poly buy-backs...


----------



## Mark S

BoatDriver said:


> I’m starting to get nervous about my 2/9 Poly submission. There’s an awful lot of later Poly contracts going through. Perhaps I’m one of the first Poly buy-backs...


I hope this doesn’t happen to any of us. We’d make history!!


----------



## BoatDriver

Mark S said:


> I hope this doesn’t happen to any of us. We’d make history!!


Right!?!? 
I, like many others, believe there’s layers of review. My guess is that mine was priced low enough that it was sent for a secondary review. 
I can’t think of any other reason there’s others passing ahead of mine that were submitted four or five days after.


----------



## Lizzy1311

BoatDriver said:


> Right!?!?
> I, like many others, believe there’s layers of review. My guess is that mine was priced low enough that it was sent for a secondary review.
> I can’t think of any other reason there’s others passing ahead of mine that were submitted four or five days after.


definitely makes a lot of sense.  I did go back and look - you got an amazing price!


----------



## Mark S

BoatDriver said:


> Right!?!?
> I, like many others, believe there’s layers of review. My guess is that mine was priced low enough that it was sent for a secondary review.
> I can’t think of any other reason there’s others passing ahead of mine that were submitted four or five days after.


What was the offer


----------



## BoatDriver

Mark S said:


> What was the offer


PVB, 125 points, $131/pt, 0/2019 125/2020 125/2021


----------



## ScubaCat

Mark S said:


> $143-$28600-200-PVB-Feb-0/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 2/16. We pay closing and fees.





BoatDriver said:


> PVB, 125 points, $131/pt, 0/2019 125/2020 125/2021



Could you please reformat your string with the link in post#1? Let me know if you have any questions. Thanks!


----------



## poofyo101

BoatDriver said:


> I’m starting to get nervous about my 2/9 Poly submission. There’s an awful lot of later Poly contracts going through. Perhaps I’m one of the first Poly buy-backs...


you will be fine. Probably just late submission.


----------



## BoatDriver

ScubaCat said:


> Could you please reformat your string with the link in post#1? Let me know if you have any questions. Thanks!


The correct format is in an earlier post.


BoatDriver---$131-$17224-125-PVB-Mar-0/19, 125/20, 125/21, 125/22- sent 2/9

This last quick format was in answer to a question


----------



## Lizzy1311

So i did find out from First American that Fidelity told them FRIDAY about making it through ROFR but I didn’t get notified until late yesterday. Thats irritating. So I made it through in 16 days, not 19.


----------



## MickeyMouseEsq

BoatDriver said:


> I, like many others, believe there’s layers of review. My guess is that mine was priced low enough that it was sent for a secondary review.
> I can’t think of any other reason there’s others passing ahead of mine that were submitted four or five days after.



I suspect there's a first level "staff" review that is purely based on analytics--resort, pricing terms, etc. There's probably a matrix or something that an intern has to plug the numbers into and sort them into stacks of "Recommend Pass" "Recommend Buyback" and "Further Review." Then the decisionmakers on the committee get the stacks, probably vote en masse on the first two piles and then discuss/vote on the few that are in the 3rd pile.

This is pure speculation, but also something of an educated guess.


----------



## CheapSentiment

CheapSentiment said:


> CheapSentiment---$147-$32115-200-PVB-Dec-200/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 2/19
> 
> Got on add-on itis BAD! But with this, Copper Creek and our direct points from BLT, we should be good for awhile.


 
Update... passed 3/3!  Woohoo!


----------



## poofyo101

CheapSentiment said:


> Update... passed 3/3!  Woohoo!


hopefully will hear back today. Have one from 2/20


----------



## Nappy1380

poofyo101 said:


> hopefully will hear back today. Have one from 2/20


Same here! We submitted on 2/20.


----------



## MickeyMouseEsq

CheapSentiment said:


> Update... passed 3/3!  Woohoo!



 I have a PVB sent 2/19 also. You have my hopes up!


----------



## CheapSentiment

Nappy1380 said:


> Same here! We submitted on 2/20.



Good luck to you both!


----------



## CheapSentiment

MickeyMouseEsq said:


> I have a PVB sent 2/19 also. You have my hopes up!



Literally just got the email about ten minutes ago so fingers crossed for you! So excited. Love the Poly!


----------



## MickeyMouseEsq

CheapSentiment said:


> Literally just got the email about ten minutes ago so fingers crossed for you! So excited. Love the Poly!



Mine was $155/pt for DEC 75 points, with all available for 2019 and 75 banked in, but still I think a higher overall price than yours so it should be an easy call for DVD!


----------



## Mark S

CheapSentiment said:


> Update... passed 3/3!  Woohoo!


What broker was it through


----------



## Keppyslinger

Oh man! Mine was submitted on the 19th... 
   I would really like to get through this stage. I never thought it would bug me, but the wait... aaaarrghhhh!


----------



## badeacon

CheapSentiment said:


> Update... passed 3/3!  Woohoo!


I have CCV sent 2/17, hopefully hear soon.


----------



## jwinky

badeacon said:


> I have CCV sent 2/17, hopefully hear soon.



I'm part of the 2/17 club as well.  I'm glad I'm not alone waiting.


----------



## Perelandra

Valentine’s Day submission here. Disney seems to be creeping along.


----------



## Keppyslinger

Do the notices usually come in from the 9:00 to 5:00 timeframe?


----------



## ScubaCat

BoatDriver said:


> The correct format is in an earlier post.
> 
> 
> BoatDriver---$131-$17224-125-PVB-Mar-0/19, 125/20, 125/21, 125/22- sent 2/9
> 
> This last quick format was in answer to a question


Sorry, can't always keep up.  I appreciate it both times  

I just try to get everything ready for when @pangyal air drops in from the villas to update it for us!


----------



## Mixed nuts

Here we go ,hoping to be adding on like everyone else

Mixed Nuts---$95-$21060-210-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 74/20, 210/21- sent 2/26


----------



## Mixed nuts

Mark S said:


> What broker was it through


8


----------



## Mixed nuts

My wife did it all ,I will have to check 
Does the broker name need a special format on here


----------



## Sandisw

Mixed nuts said:


> My wife did it all ,I will have to check
> Does the broker name need a special format on here



Just post the link to the broker. If it shows up with ****, it’s in the boards filter.


----------



## dhearsch

dhearsch---$132-$17234-125-BLT-Aug-0/18, 0/19, 157/20, 125/21- sent 2/11 

Passed on 3/3, got confirmation today.

Here endeth our purchasing spree at 325 points across three contracts at BLT, one direct and two resale.


----------



## Mixed nuts

Www.dvcresalemarket.com 
This is our first resale
We have points at poly and AKV from direct sales


----------



## tami.grantasl

I estimate that I will hear something Friday or Monday if all goes well (submitted on 2/21).  However, no matter how much the practical side of me tells me that, my Disney fanatic side is to excited and I keep checking back here everday to see what dates have been accepted.  Anyone else?


----------



## badeacon

Keppyslinger said:


> Do the notices usually come in from the 9:00 to 5:00 timeframe?


It really depends on the closing company and broker when one hears if passed ROFR. Some let you know immediately and some are in no hurry.


----------



## BoatDriver

tami.grantasl said:


> I estimate that I will hear something Friday or Monday if all goes well (submitted on 2/21).  However, no matter how much the practical side of me tells me that, my Disney fanatic side is to excited and I keep checking back here everday to see what dates have been accepted.  Anyone else?


I wasn’t previously, but I am now. I’m still waiting on a 2/9 submission, so Disney’s starting to pi$$ me off.


----------



## Kenito

Kenito---$129-$33243-250-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 2/21 

Taken 3/4


----------



## Nappy1380

Kenito said:


> Kenito---$129-$33243-250-BLT-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 250/21, 250/22- sent 2/21
> 
> Taken 3/4


Sorry to hear!  Really looks like they are holding the line at $130 for BLT.


----------



## Keppyslinger

So how often do you check your emails each day hoping to see that your bid has passed the right of first refusal?
I think I have been checking every 15 minutes or so just hoping.


----------



## DisneyYannuzzFam

Keppyslinger said:


> So how often do you check your emails each day hoping to see that your bid has passed the right of first refusal?
> I think I have been checking every 15 minutes or so just hoping.



Haha, I have my gmail open at work and everytime I see that (1) pop up I get excited, and I know I have at least a week or more before I am even close to hearing anything.  Its irrational, and I totally knnow it is, yet here I am...


----------



## FireworksEverAfter

Yeah, I just want to stop checking...

Still waiting on mine
FireworksEverAfter $147-$12000 -75 -PVB-APR-0/19, 75/20, 75/21, sent 2/14

Funny thing is, if this gets taken I'm probably going to jump to a bigger contract.


----------



## BoatDriver

FireworksEverAfter said:


> Yeah, I just want to stop checking...
> 
> Still waiting on mine
> FireworksEverAfter $147-$12000 -75 -PVB-APR-0/19, 75/20, 75/21, sent 2/14
> 
> Funny thing is, if this gets taken I'm probably going to jump to a bigger contract.



I'm about to stop checking. I know it a complete high-class problem, but the lack of order or transparency is actually starting to anger me. 

If I knew they were still assessing contracts that went in before mine, I'd be fine with it. I don't even plan on using the extra points I'm buying until next year.

The fact that there are contacts for the same resort, that were submitted a week after mine, and that have already been passed, is making my head explode.


----------



## poofyo101

BoatDriver said:


> I'm about to stop checking. I know it a complete high-class problem, but the lack of order or transparency is actually starting to anger me.
> 
> If I knew they were still assessing contracts that went in before mine, I'd be fine with it. I don't even plan on using the extra points I'm buying until next year.
> 
> The fact that there are contacts for the same resort, that were submitted a week after mine, and that have already been passed, is making my head explode.


Has to be some sort of issue, addendum or it wasn't submitted when they said it was.


----------



## Perelandra

tami.grantasl said:


> I estimate that I will hear something Friday or Monday if all goes well (submitted on 2/21).  However, no matter how much the practical side of me tells me that, my Disney fanatic side is to excited and I keep checking back here everday to see what dates have been accepted.  Anyone else?


You may hear something Friday or Monday, but I would temper my expectations. There are several of us on here that submitted a week or more before you and haven’t heard anything. But, who knows, some have heard that submitted well after us. No one knows what Disney is doing. Lol


----------



## Perelandra

Perelandra---$100-$17950-160-AKV-Dec-0/18, 59/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 2/14, passed 3/4
I actually just got the email at 6:31 CST tonight! So sometimes they do notify after hours.


----------



## accm

Well, after looking at and talking about DVC for so long, we finally felt like it was the right time to join. There were many spreadsheets involved, and this thread was very valuable to see what contracts were selling for and what Disney had been doing. Now we wait!

accm---$142-$15421-100-BLT-Aug-0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 3/4


----------



## ScubaCat

FireworksEverAfter said:


> Yeah, I just want to stop checking...
> 
> Still waiting on mine
> FireworksEverAfter $147-$12000 -75 -PVB-APR-0/19, 75/20, 75/21, sent 2/14
> 
> Funny thing is, if this gets taken I'm probably going to jump to a bigger contract.


Could you please reformat that with the link in post#1?


----------



## Brianstl

DVCresalemarket.com's ROFR refusal report for February is out.  The buy back rate has dropped from 16.3% in 2019 to 4.7% so far this year. It appears the buyback rate has dropped as Riviera's sales has shot up.  As a result DVC has less need for points at older resorts as buyers are choosing Riviera.  
https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-february-20-report/


----------



## Robin&Marion

Hoping to be a first time owner here! Hope my patience (and finger nails) hold up while waiting for the ROFR response..

Robin&Marion---$139-$32912-220-PVB-Aug-0/19, 440/20, 220/21- sent 3/5


----------



## Jetku

Brianstl said:


> DVCresalemarket.com's ROFR refusal report for February is out.  The buy back rate has dropped from 16.3% in 2019 to 4.7% so far this year. It appears the buyback rate has dropped as Riviera's sales has shot up.  As a result DVC has less need for points at older resorts as buyers are choosing Riviera.
> https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-february-20-report/



I was one of the two AKV taken in Feb through them. Ugh.

New offer accepted today - hoping for better results!


----------



## Perelandra

Jetku said:


> I was one of the two AKV taken in Feb through them. Ugh.
> 
> New offer accepted today - hoping for better results!


I don’t have any idea how mine went through and yours didn’t. That makes zero sense. Mine was less per point. I think it was the same or close to the amount of the points. And mine had 19 points, plus all of the 20 and 21. Plus I got buyer’s remorse and was actually hoping they would take mine. Go figure. I’m still excited about being a member again though!
I hope yours goes through this time.


----------



## poofyo101

Perelandra said:


> I don’t have any idea how mine went through and yours didn’t. That makes zero sense. Mine was less per point. I think it was the same or close to the amount of the points. And mine had 19 points, plus all of the 20 and 21. Plus I got buyer’s remorse and was actually hoping they would take mine. Go figure. I’m still excited about being a member again though!
> I hope yours goes through this time.


The key is to not want it to go through. then it will go through.


----------



## SG131

Brianstl said:


> DVCresalemarket.com's ROFR refusal report for February is out.  The buy back rate has dropped from 16.3% in 2019 to 4.7% so far this year. It appears the buyback rate has dropped as Riviera's sales has shot up.  As a result DVC has less need for points at older resorts as buyers are choosing Riviera.
> https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-february-20-report/


Are Feb sales numbers out yet for Riv?  I think there are a lot of things factoring into their buyback decisions.  Buybacks varied dramatically through 2019, so looking at the average over the whole year is a bit misleading. In October I got through with a $135 per point contract at BLT which if I tried to buy in the first half of the year would have most definitely been taken in ROFR though sales for Riv weren't all that high in October.


----------



## Mistuhchia

mistuhchia---$105-$23324-200-AKV-Dec-0/18, 72/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 3/5


----------



## tputorti

Jetku said:


> I was one of the two AKV taken in Feb through them. Ugh.
> 
> New offer accepted today - hoping for better results!


And mine was the 1 Bay Lake contract taken.


----------



## MickeyMouseEsq

MickeyMouseEsq said:


> Mine was $155/pt for DEC 75 points, with all available for 2019 and 75 banked in, but still I think a higher overall price than yours so it should be an easy call for DVD!


Replying to myself here just to whine about still waiting on my 2/19 PVB. My SSR was sent to ROFR 2/13, "sent to committee" 2/21, and passed 2/28. This PVB was sent 2/19, "sent to committee" 3/1, so it will be interesting to see if it takes the same week-or-so.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Brianstl said:


> DVCresalemarket.com's ROFR refusal report for February is out.  The buy back rate has dropped from 16.3% in 2019 to 4.7% so far this year. It appears the buyback rate has dropped as Riviera's sales has shot up.  As a result DVC has less need for points at older resorts as buyers are choosing Riviera.
> https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-february-20-report/



The big thing about ROFR is that you can make a lot of guesses on what and why but really monkey and dart board is probably the best.  The only consistent thing is that it's not consistent.


----------



## Mark S

MickeyMouseEsq said:


> Replying to myself here just to whine about still waiting on my 2/19 PVB. My SSR was sent to ROFR 2/13, "sent to committee" 2/21, and passed 2/28. This PVB was sent 2/19, "sent to committee" 3/1, so it will be interesting to see if it takes the same week-or-so.


I’m still waiting on a 2/16 PVB 200 points at 143


----------



## BoatDriver

MickeyMouseEsq said:


> Replying to myself here just to whine about still waiting on my 2/19 PVB. My SSR was sent to ROFR 2/13, "sent to committee" 2/21, and passed 2/28. This PVB was sent 2/19, "sent to committee" 3/1, so it will be interesting to see if it takes the same week-or-so.





Mark S said:


> I’m still waiting on a 2/16 PVB 200 points at 143


I’m still waiting on a PVB submission from 2/9, so you’re in good company.


----------



## Mark S

BoatDriver said:


> I’m still waiting on a PVB submission from 2/9, so you’re in good company.


I had two AKL taken at around 21 days each well over 105-112. Then I see one passes at 100.  This boggles my mind.


----------



## BoatDriver

Mark S said:


> I had two AKL taken at around 21 days each well over 105-112. Then I see one passes at 100.  This boggles my mind.



I maintain my position that DVC plays ROFR BINGO. I just checked in with my agent and he’s confirmed that there’s still no word whatsoever.


----------



## Perelandra

Mark S said:


> I had two AKL taken at around 21 days each well over 105-112. Then I see one passes at 100.  This boggles my mind.


It boggles mine too, I thought for sure mine would be taken. Are they nervous to buy new contracts with the Corona scare?


----------



## wezguycsu

wezguycsu said:


> wezguycsu---$138-$16472-110-PVB-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 110/20, 110/21- sent 2/12
> 
> First contract. Hope we get thru.


Passed 3/4. Woohoo!!!!


----------



## Mark S

HEAR YEE HEAR YEE,

Mark S---$143-$28600-200-PVB-Dec-0/18, 200/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 2/16 Passed ROFR 03/06/20


----------



## Phijammamama

Need your thoughts...  Disney has our BCV contract and I was hoping to hear something back later this month.  Then today the agent called and said the Seller now has to send it to probate.  She never mentioned it to them.  Agent wants to know if I want to wait it out, add an addendum with exp date, or get out.  Everything was just what I was looking for with a BCV contract, but I'm just so impatient! WWYD?


----------



## Phijammamama

Brianstl said:


> DVCresalemarket.com's ROFR refusal report for February is out.  The buy back rate has dropped from 16.3% in 2019 to 4.7% so far this year. It appears the buyback rate has dropped as Riviera's sales has shot up.  As a result DVC has less need for points at older resorts as buyers are choosing Riviera.
> https://www.dvcresalemarket.com/blog/dvc-right-of-first-refusal-report-rofr-february-20-report/


Glad they are not taking as many, but the resale buyer in me is not happy that RIV is selling well.  I want those restrictions removed.  Pity party over.


----------



## TexasChick123

Phijammamama said:


> Need your thoughts...  Disney has our BCV contract and I was hoping to hear something back later this month.  Then today the agent called and said the Seller now has to send it to probate.  She never mentioned it to them.  Agent wants to know if I want to wait it out, add an addendum with exp date, or get out.  Everything was just what I was looking for with a BCV contract, but I'm just so impatient! WWYD?



RUN AWAY!!! Probate can take forever.


----------



## badeacon

badeacon---$144-$11465-75-CCV@WL-Feb-0/19, 150/20, 75/21, 75/22- sent 2/17, passed 3/6


----------



## Matty B13

TexasChick123 said:


> RUN AWAY!!! Probate can take forever.


As fast as you can!!!!! There are plenty of contracts out there.


----------



## Jetku

Jetku---$110-$19413-160-AKV-Jun-3/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 3/6


Here we go again!!


----------



## Nappy1380

Nappy1380 said:


> Nappy1380---$95-$26915-270-SSR-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 270/21- sent 2/20



We passed! HAPPY FRIDAY!!

Nappy1380---$95-$26915-270-SSR-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 270/21- sent 2/20 passed 3/6


----------



## jwinky

It felt forever...

jwinky---$86-$11675-125-AUL-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 0/21- sent 2/17, passed 3/6


----------



## E2ME2

Nappy1380 said:


> We passed! HAPPY FRIDAY!!
> 
> Nappy1380---$95-$26915-270-SSR-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 270/21- sent 2/20 passed 3/6



AWESOME - Congrats Nappy !
I also got a Happy Friday call from Fidelity today at 4:30 pm
Our agent wanted to give us the good news that ROFR was waived, before she left for the weekend. 
I will put my data in the specified format, as you did, but I notice it seems like some folks include the Closing$$ & MF in their total dollar figure ??
(Total$ is greater than Price-Per-Point (PPP) x Number-of-Points.  I don't remember what the estimated closing was, so I'm just listing my info. based on the PPP)

$88.89-$20000-225-SSR-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 225/20, 225/21 - sent 2/20 passed 3/6

We are thrilled.
We already own at SSR (bought 210 direct in 2010, added on 40 direct in 2018), all with same June Use Year
Now we will have 475 points, which will be greatly used for Snow-Birding starting in January 2021, as I retire in December 2020 !


----------



## petalsnpolkadots

Nappy1380 said:


> We passed! HAPPY FRIDAY!!
> 
> Nappy1380---$95-$26915-270-SSR-Apr-0/18, 0/19, 0/20, 270/21- sent 2/20 passed 3/6


Congrats!  I am also waiting on a SSR offer that was sent 2/25.  Based on yours, should be soon!


----------



## FireworksEverAfter

Captains Log: 3/6 Day 21. There still seems to be no signs of activity on the FireworksEverAfter Contract. I’ve seen others before and after my journey report with signs of prosperity. The end is beginning to appear grim. Will report back with any signs of movement.


----------



## petalsnpolkadots

E2ME2 said:


> AWESOME - Congrats Nappy !
> I also got a Happy Friday call from Fidelity today at 4:30 pm
> Our agent wanted to give us the good news that ROFR was waived, before she left for the weekend.
> I will put my data in the specified format, as you did, but I notice it seems like some folks include the Closing$$ & MF in their total dollar figure ??
> (Total$ is greater than Price-Per-Point (PPP) x Number-of-Points.  I don't remember what the estimated closing was, so I'm just listing my info. based on the PPP)
> 
> $88.89-$20000-225-SSR-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 225/20, 225/21 - sent 2/20 passed 3/6
> 
> We are thrilled.
> We already own at SSR (bought 210 direct in 2010, added on 40 direct in 2018), all with same June Use Year
> Now we will have 475 points, which will be greatly used for Snow-Birding starting in January 2021, as I retire in December 2020 !


Congrats on the call and especially the retirement!


----------



## petalsnpolkadots

FireworksEverAfter said:


> Captains Log: 3/6 Day 21. There still seems to be no signs of activity on the FireworksEverAfter Contract. I’ve seen others before and after my journey report with signs of prosperity. The end is beginning to appear grim. Will report back with any signs of movement.


Don't give up, Jim. I'm sure they're giving it all they've got!


----------



## E2ME2

FireworksEverAfter said:


> Captains Log: 3/6 Day 21. There still seems to be no signs of activity on the FireworksEverAfter Contract. I’ve seen others before and after my journey report with signs of prosperity. The end is beginning to appear grim. Will report back with any signs of movement.


Fingers still crossed for you,FireworksEverAfter....Wishing you lots of Pixie Dust  
ET


----------



## BoatDriver

FireworksEverAfter said:


> Captains Log: 3/6 Day 21. There still seems to be no signs of activity on the FireworksEverAfter Contract. I’ve seen others before and after my journey report with signs of prosperity. The end is beginning to appear grim. Will report back with any signs of movement.


Don’t despair! We just heard good news back this afternoon on Day 27 regarding our Poly contract.



BoatDriver---$131-$17224-125-PVB-Mar-0/19, 125/20, 125/21, 125/22- sent 2/9, passed 3/6


----------



## E2ME2

petalsnpolkadots said:


> Don't give up, Jim. I'm sure they're giving it all they've got!


We need more power, Scotty!
I'm giving it all I've got, Cap'n - I can't hold it !!


----------



## pamkat1820

Disney passed!!! Woo hoo! They passed



Pamkat1820---$125-$27149-200-BWV-Mar-0/19, 400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 2/20, passed 3/6


----------



## Keppyslinger

Keppyslinger said:


> Adding to the String...
> Keppyslinger---$130-$15125-106-BWV-Jun-0/19, 106/20, 106/21- sent 2/19 passed 03/06


Wow they must have been working late today because I got this just before 7:00 Central time...

We have passed right of first refusal!
We are going to be first time DVC owners!


----------



## E2ME2

pamkat1820 said:


> Disney passed!!! Woo hoo! They passed
> 
> 
> 
> Pamkat1820---$125-$27149-200-BWV-Mar-0/19, 400/20, 200/21, 200/22- sent 2/20, passed 3/6


Good Price, and loaded points too-
Congratulations!


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

E2ME2 said:


> AWESOME - Congrats Nappy !
> I also got a Happy Friday call from Fidelity today at 4:30 pm
> Our agent wanted to give us the good news that ROFR was waived, before she left for the weekend.
> I will put my data in the specified format, as you did, but I notice it seems like some folks include the Closing$$ & MF in their total dollar figure ??
> (Total$ is greater than Price-Per-Point (PPP) x Number-of-Points.  I don't remember what the estimated closing was, so I'm just listing my info. based on the PPP)
> 
> $88.89-$20000-225-SSR-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 225/20, 225/21 - sent 2/20 passed 3/6
> 
> We are thrilled.
> We already own at SSR (bought 210 direct in 2010, added on 40 direct in 2018), all with same June Use Year
> *Now we will have 475 points, which will be greatly used for Snow-Birding starting in January 2021, as I retire in December 2020 *!



OMG.  So jealous!  I have only 20 more years until retirement!  haha

Just out of curiousity/jealousy/awe  What will your snow-birding look like?  1 week at a time?  2 weeks at a time?


----------



## pamkat1820

E2ME2 said:


> Good Price, and loaded points too-
> Congratulations!


Thank you! We are really excited, waiting was the worst!


----------



## petalsnpolkadots

Keppyslinger said:


> Wow they must have been working late today because I got this just before 7:00 Central time...
> 
> We have passed right of first refusal!
> We are going to be first time DVC owners!


How exciting!  I am also waiting for my DVC maiden voyage.  Congrats!


----------



## E2ME2

LoveMugsNPins said:


> OMG.  So jealous!  I have only 20 more years until retirement!  haha
> 
> Just out of curiousity/jealousy/awe  What will your snow-birding look like?  1 week at a time?  2 weeks at a time?



We're hoping for 6-8 weeks at a time.
We now have enough DVC for 4-5 weeks in a Studio, or at least 4 weeks with a 1BR for part of it. (& we've been pretty fortunate with BWV & OKW studios at 7 Months, which are really low points, so we will try to optimize).
Then we usually also have enough BONVOY points for a week somewhere, and this year we are going to explore the DRURY hotel chain.  We popped in on the one near Universal in 2019, and were impressed with their set up. 
My research shows nothing but favorable reviews online, so we will probably grab a week there also in 2021. That's the plan for now !  
Don't be jealous - retirement comes with a price : You have to be old enough to do it! I could be just as jealous of your youth  
I think it's great that you're thinking ahead for that retirement, however, and my advice is to max-out all of your possible contributions (IRA/401-K/ROTH, whatever you can) because longevity of compounded interest is the biggest factor in building that nest egg.
ET


----------



## pangyal

Updated!


----------



## Mikedvccc

There's a PVB under BLT in the passed section.

Also, how long after ROFR do points show up in Disney account? I'm using DVCstore.com if that makes any kind of difference.


----------



## MickeyMouseEsq

Second one passed:
MickeyMouseEsq: POLY, Dec (75) 150/19, 75/20, 75/21, $155pp, sent 2/19/20, PASSED 3/7/20

My other one was (already updated I think):
MickeyMouseEsq: SSR, Dec (200) 200/19, 200/20, 200/21, $102pp, sent 2/13/20, PASSED 2/28/20


----------



## MonkeyKnifeFight

Mikedvccc said:


> There's a PVB under BLT in the passed section.
> 
> Also, how long after ROFR do points show up in Disney account? I'm using DVCstore.com if that makes any kind of difference.


Depends on the title company. Still need closing documents sent and returned from both parties. I’ve seen it take 1-2 days for that to be complete. But it can also take another 2-3 weeks or longer. Then after closing it takes another 10-17 days for Disney to activate the account and put points in.


----------



## Phijammamama

Phijammamama said:


> Need your thoughts...  Disney has our BCV contract and I was hoping to hear something back later this month.  Then today the agent called and said the Seller now has to send it to probate.  She never mentioned it to them.  Agent wants to know if I want to wait it out, add an addendum with exp date, or get out.  Everything was just what I was looking for with a BCV contract, but I'm just so impatient! WWYD?


Follow up...so I canceled the contract.  Bummed as it was "perfect" except it clearly was not.  Search resumes...


----------



## E2ME2

pangyal said:


> Updated!


I will update and post in the intake form when I reconfirm the closing & MF costs 
I've lost track of where I can link to the most current updated report?
Thanks, Pangyal!


----------



## petalsnpolkadots

Phijammamama said:


> Follow up...so I canceled the contract.  Bummed as it was "perfect" except it clearly was not.  Search resumes...


I think right decison made, although not the easiest.   Good job.


----------



## petalsnpolkadots

Petalsnpolkadots-$101-$13,687-130-SSR-Feb-0/19-0/20-130/21-130/22-sent 2/25


----------



## E2ME2

petalsnpolkadots said:


> Petalsnpolkadots-$101-$13,687-130-SSR-Feb-0/19-0/20-130/21-130/22-sent 2/25


You should have no trouble clearing ROFR with that !


----------



## BEACHCLUBVILLAS

Offer accepted and waiting

 BEACHCLUBVILLAS---$143-$30848-200-PVB-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 400/20, 200/21- sent 3/7


----------



## petalsnpolkadots

E2ME2 said:


> You should have no trouble clearing ROFR with that !


I agree.  Let's hope we're right.


----------



## wrigleyville

Thought I'd update this with points allocation timing for folks who wonder how long until the points are actually in the account...Total duration from Contract Sent to Points in Account: 44 days.

Wrigleyville---$108-$19149-160-AKV-Dec-144/19, 160/20, 160/21- Sent 1/24, Passed 2/11, Closed 2/27, Contract Added to Online Account 3/2, Points Available in Online Account 3/9


----------



## Mzpalmtree

wrigleyville said:


> Thought I'd update this with points allocation timing for folks who wonder how long until the points are actually in the account...Total duration from Contract Sent to Points in Account: 44 days.
> 
> Wrigleyville---$108-$19149-160-AKV-Dec-144/19, 160/20, 160/21- Sent 1/24, Passed 2/11, Closed 2/27, Contract Added to Online Account 3/2, Points Available in Online Account 3/9


I’m assuming that timetable is accurate for an already existing membership? We are not existing members and haven’t even gotten our one time activation email yet. We closed on 2/28.


----------



## Robin&Marion

wrigleyville said:


> Thought I'd update this with points allocation timing for folks who wonder how long until the points are actually in the account...Total duration from Contract Sent to Points in Account: 44 days.
> 
> Wrigleyville---$108-$19149-160-AKV-Dec-144/19, 160/20, 160/21- Sent 1/24, Passed 2/11, Closed 2/27, Contract Added to Online Account 3/2, Points Available in Online Account 3/9


Thank you for that example, Wrigleyville! As a first time buyer it helps me temper my timeline expectations.
Follow-on question for anyone in “the know”: After closing for a first time buyer, how does DVC communicate (eg phone, email, snail mail) for getting an account set-up? Once “set up” is there lag between an online access set up during which one needs to make reservations by phone?
Thanks!


----------



## Jetku

wrigleyville said:


> Thought I'd update this with points allocation timing for folks who wonder how long until the points are actually in the account...Total duration from Contract Sent to Points in Account: 44 days.
> 
> Wrigleyville---$108-$19149-160-AKV-Dec-144/19, 160/20, 160/21- Sent 1/24, Passed 2/11, Closed 2/27, Contract Added to Online Account 3/2, Points Available in Online Account 3/9



Thanks for the great detail! We’ve not done resale yet (on our second ROFR attempt) but I’m impressed with the turnaround from closing to points available online.

If this one goes through, we close on or before May 16th. With this timeline, we’d have points by the end of May. Our trip is in August, so I’m hoping there will be some 1BR to upgrade into from our current studio.


----------



## E2ME2

Jetku said:


> Thanks for the great detail! We’ve not done resale yet (on our second ROFR attempt) but I’m impressed with the turnaround from closing to points available online.
> 
> If this one goes through, we close on or before May 16th. With this timeline, we’d have points by the end of May. Our trip is in August, so I’m hoping there will be some 1BR to upgrade into from our current studio.


Good Luck Jetku - I know you lost one to ROFR recently. This one will be your lucky contract ! 
ET


----------



## Nappy1380

E2ME2 said:


> AWESOME - Congrats Nappy !
> I also got a Happy Friday call from Fidelity today at 4:30 pm
> Our agent wanted to give us the good news that ROFR was waived, before she left for the weekend.
> I will put my data in the specified format, as you did, but I notice it seems like some folks include the Closing$$ & MF in their total dollar figure ??
> (Total$ is greater than Price-Per-Point (PPP) x Number-of-Points.  I don't remember what the estimated closing was, so I'm just listing my info. based on the PPP)
> 
> $88.89-$20000-225-SSR-Jun-0/18, 0/19, 225/20, 225/21 - sent 2/20 passed 3/6
> 
> We are thrilled.
> We already own at SSR (bought 210 direct in 2010, added on 40 direct in 2018), all with same June Use Year
> Now we will have 475 points, which will be greatly used for Snow-Birding starting in January 2021, as I retire in December 2020 !



Thank you and congratulations to you as well on both fronts! Happy to finally be a member of such a great community!


----------



## TeeterTots

TeeterTots said:


> Remember when I said I hope I did this right? Well $16900 to $17455 not sure what I left out???
> 
> 
> TeeterTots---$105-$17455-150-AKV-Dec-0/18, 246/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 1/27, passed 2/11



I guess I should’ve mentioned we closed 2/20! Points in account 3/7!


----------



## Mzpalmtree

TeeterTots said:


> I guess I should’ve mentioned we closed 2/20! Points in account 3/7!


Congrats! Where you an existing member or was it a new membership? If it was a new membership how long did it take to get your activation code email and membership number letter? I’m trying to gauge how much longer it should be for us


----------



## ScubaCat

petalsnpolkadots said:


> Petalsnpolkadots-$101-$13,687-130-SSR-Feb-0/19-0/20-130/21-130/22-sent 2/25


Could you please reformat that with the link in post #1 so it can go on the list?


----------



## TeeterTots

Mzpalmtree said:


> Congrats! Where you an existing member or was it a new membership? If it was a new membership how long did it take to get your activation code email and membership number letter? I’m trying to gauge how much longer it should be for us


Existing member. Good luck!


----------



## Mzpalmtree

TeeterTots said:


> Existing member. Good luck!


Thanks! That makes me feel better. I keep feeling like we are missing something!


----------



## petalsnpolkadots

ScubaCat said:


> Could you please reformat that with the link in post #1 so it can go on the list?


I followed that link to do my post but maybe this is right.  

Petalsnpolkadots---$101-$13,687-130-SSR-Feb-0/19,0/20,130/21,130/22-sent 2/25


----------



## ScubaCat

petalsnpolkadots said:


> I followed that link to do my post but maybe this is right.
> 
> Petalsnpolkadots---$101-$13,687-130-SSR-Feb-0/19,0/20,130/21,130/22-sent 2/25


Did it not work?


----------



## Clarabelle1987

Clarabelle1987 said:


> Found our perfect add-on!
> 
> Clarabelle1987---$145-$8164-50-PVB-Jun-0/19, 58/20, 50/21- sent 2/17


We passed! Apparently on Friday, but we found out today.

Clarabelle1987---$145-$8164-50-PVB-Jun-0/19, 58/20, 50/21- sent 2/17, passed 3/6


----------



## FireworksEverAfter

Clarabelle1987 said:


> We passed! Apparently on Friday, but we found out today.
> 
> Clarabelle1987---$145-$8164-50-PVB-Jun-0/19, 58/20, 50/21- sent 2/17, passed 3/6



Which reseller? Did you have to reach out or did they?


----------



## Djscarlette

Djscarlette---$135-$18088-125-PVB-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 97/20, 125/21- sent 3/6


----------



## Lorana

Lorana---$120-$10753-80-AKV-Sep-0/19, 80/20, 80/21- sent 3/9

Seller took over a week to return their signed contract, but at last we’re submitted for ROFR!


----------



## Clarabelle1987

FireworksEverAfter said:


> Which reseller? Did you have to reach out or did they?


Well it looks like they tried to email us on Friday, but we never got it. They followed-up on Monday since they didn’t hear from us. Next stop, closing!


----------



## fixerupper

Here we go!

fixerupper---$110-$19382-160-AKV-Aug-160/19, 320/20, 160/21-Canadian seller- sent 3/10


----------



## E2ME2

fixerupper said:


> Here we go!
> 
> fixerupper---$110-$19382-160-AKV-Aug-160/19, 320/20, 160/21-Canadian seller- sent 3/10


Best of Luck, fixerupper !


----------



## Jetku

fixerupper said:


> Here we go!
> 
> fixerupper---$110-$19382-160-AKV-Aug-160/19, 320/20, 160/21-Canadian seller- sent 3/10



good luck - mine is very similar at the same price (sent 3/6) except you have more 2018 points (I have 3, lol)  and you have the benefit of an international seller!

Best case scenario you should have the points by early May. If so, what are you going to do with the 2019 points? Last minute trip before they expire??


----------



## fixerupper

Jetku said:


> good luck - mine is very similar at the same price (sent 3/6) except you have more 2018 points (I have 3, lol)  and you have the benefit of an international seller!
> 
> Best case scenario you should have the points by early May. If so, what are you going to do with the 2019 points? Last minute trip before they expire??



Yes ~ Depending on how booking looks by then either after school lets out or before we go back (We start beginning of August) or I don't know if you can rent points that late in the game? I am really hoping to book our fall break in October with the banked points.


----------



## Jetku

fixerupper said:


> Yes ~ Depending on how booking looks by then either after school lets out or before we go back (We start beginning of August) or I don't know if you can rent points that late in the game? I am really hoping to book our fall break in October with the banked points.



what type of points are the 2019 points? Based on the fact you say you have 320 2020 points, it makes me think the remaining 2019 points are banked 2018 points.

if you can’t use them before July 31, you may be able to rent them. I know David’s offers even last minute specials that you could rent your points out through. Lower rate, but higher success rate.

www.dvcrequest.com


----------



## fixerupper

Jetku said:


> what type of points are the 2019 points? Based on the fact you say you have 320 2020 points, it makes me think the remaining 2019 points are banked 2018 points.
> 
> if you can’t use them before July 31, you may be able to rent them. I know David’s offers even last minute specials that you could rent your points out through. Lower rate, but higher success rate.
> 
> www.dvcrequest.com



There's 160 2018 points banked to 2019. The 19 points are banked to 20. (And I'll be banking the 20 points to 21 lol). 

I hope our waits are quick!


----------



## Kim5726

kimmy5726---$92-$10584-105-AUL-Jun-0/19, 69/20, 105/21- sent 2/6, passed 3/9

Yay our first contract! We can't wait for our trip to Aulani next year.


----------



## Mikedvccc

MikeDVCcc---$150-$17876-110-BLT-Dec-4/19, 110/20, 110/21- sent 2/21, passed 3/11


----------



## DisneyYannuzzFam

Mikedvccc said:


> MikeDVCcc---$150-$17876-110-BLT-Dec-4/19, 110/20, 110/21- sent 2/21, passed 3/11


Yay!  I have been stalking the 02/21 submissions and you were the 1st one I saw, that means I'm getting closer


----------



## Mzpalmtree

Mzpalmtree said:


> Mzpalmtree---$149-$16209-100-PVB-Jun-0/19, 121/20, 100/21- sent 2/21


Update

Mzpalmtree---$149-$16209-100-PVB-Jun-0/19, 121/20, 100/21- sent 2/21, passed 3/11


----------



## MickeyMouseEsq

Lorana said:


> Lorana---$120-$10753-80-AKV-Sep-0/19, 80/20, 80/21- sent 3/9
> 
> Seller took over a week to return their signed contract, but at last we’re submitted for ROFR!



I swear if I were a resale broker I would make sellers promise to sign the sales contract within 24 hours or pay a $500 penalty to the buyer. And if you can't immediately close because of, oh, I don't know, PROBATE, you would owe me $50000 in headbashing liquidated damages.

Do these people not know WE NEED IT NOW?!


----------



## RachStu

RachStu---$143-$40410-275-PVB-Dec-484/19, 275/20, 275/21- sent 2/21, passed 3/11

Fidelity has just informed us that we have passed.  We've been told to expect the closing documents in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## badeacon

RachStu said:


> RachStu---$143-$40410-275-PVB-Dec-484/19, 275/20, 275/21- sent 2/21, passed 3/11
> 
> Fidelity has just informed us that we have passed.  We've been told to expect the closing documents in 3-4 weeks.


Must be using First American for closing. I have never understood why they take so long to send closing documents when some other closing companies send them in several days!


----------



## RachStu

badeacon said:


> Must be using First American for closing. I have never understood why they take so long to send closing documents when some other closing companies send them in several days!



Yes, they are.  We don't mind as we are not planning our next trip until summer 2021, but I can see that it might be irritating for some.


----------



## running2disney

Running2disney---$106-$17602-160-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 160/21- sent 2/21, passed 3/11

Woohoo we just found out we passed!!


----------



## tami.grantasl

Tami.grantasl---$99-$19488-190-OKW-Aug-90/18, 190/19, 190/20, 190/21- sent 2/21, passed 3/11 
We passed today!!


----------



## espov

MickeyMouseEsq said:


> I swear if I were a resale broker I would make sellers promise to sign the sales contract within 24 hours or pay a $500 penalty to the buyer. And if you can't immediately close because of, oh, I don't know, PROBATE, you would owe me $50000 in headbashing liquidated damages.
> 
> Do these people not know WE NEED IT NOW?!


The agent I used was so slow for everything and so was the seller.( now I know there was a health issue) Issues with communication and sending out to Disney; delay in telling me I passed ROFR . I have two prior resales- used the same title company both those times. I received closing docs the day after I passed ROFR . This last title company more than a week; I sent back papers the next day and I get a call the seller has passed - needs to go probate!!! Just give me back me deposit lol


----------



## Amanda Sam

Amanda Sam---$90-$10429-100-OKW-Dec-100/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 3/12


----------



## E2ME2

wrigleyville said:


> Thought I'd update this with points allocation timing for folks who wonder how long until the points are actually in the account...Total duration from Contract Sent to Points in Account: 44 days.
> 
> Wrigleyville---$108-$19149-160-AKV-Dec-144/19, 160/20, 160/21- Sent 1/24, Passed 2/11, Closed 2/27, Contract Added to Online Account 3/2, Points Available in Online Account 3/9


Wrigleyville;
Please clarify something for me.  I was told on 3/6 that my contract offer passed ROFR. So then it gets sent off to the Title Company ?
Is it typical to be in "radio silence" until you hear back from the title company, and does that time include the "estoppel" process??
This is my first Resale Buy, so I'm not as familiar with the details of the process.  Adding-on Direct was much easier, and of course much more expensive !  
TIA for your feedback.
ET


----------



## poofyo101

E2ME2 said:


> Wrigleyville;
> Please clarify something for me.  I was told on 3/6 that my contract offer passed ROFR. So then it gets sent off to the Title Company ?
> Is it typical to be in "radio silence" until you hear back from the title company, and does that time include the "estoppel" process??
> This is my first Resale Buy, so I'm not as familiar with the details of the process.  Adding-on Direct was much easier, and of course much more expensive !
> TIA for your feedback.
> ET


Thats correct. They will contact you once they have all the closing docs ready. It usually takes 1-2 days and to receive estoppel from disney. The slower companies may take longer just getting the docs ready. Anything otherwise is outside the norm. at least the norm within the last 6 months. The quick ones have gotten be closing docs back within 2 days almost every time.


----------



## Jason_79

Jason_79---$90-$12655-135-SSR-Mar-0/19, 0/20, 116/21, 200/22- sent 2/17, taken 3/12


----------



## karalecia26

Karasawyer26---$100-$18234-160-SSR-Mar-13/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 3/12


----------



## collections

collections---$108-$6118-50-AKV-Sep-0/19, 50/20, 50/21- sent 2/14, passed 3/12


----------



## Melissa M

Melissa M---$154-$16593-100-BLT-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 3/2


----------



## E2ME2

poofyo101 said:


> Thats correct. They will contact you once they have all the closing docs ready. It usually takes 1-2 days and to receive estoppel from disney. The slower companies may take longer just getting the docs ready. Anything otherwise is outside the norm. at least the norm within the last 6 months. The quick ones have gotten be closing docs back within 2 days almost every time.


poofyo- There's a "Closing Time" thread on these boards that I've been watching along with this one.
The times noted between ROFR Passed and Closing Docs Received varies from a few days to several weeks.
I was notified that ROFR was waived on 3/6, and have not received any closing docs. yet..........
ET


----------



## poofyo101

E2ME2 said:


> poofyo- There's a "Closing Time" thread on these boards that I've been watching along with this one.
> The times noted between ROFR Passed and Closing Docs Received varies from a few days to several weeks.
> I was notified that ROFR was waived on 3/6, and have not received any closing docs. yet..........
> ET


depending on your closing company.
Some are way way faster than other ones.
Letting you know from experience as I have closed many contracts in the last few months.


----------



## Phijammamama

Admin - You can delete this "Waiting" contract Phijammamama---$145-$18080-120-BCV-Feb-0/19, 7/20, 120/21-Seller pays 2020 MF- sent 2/27
This was the seller who told the agent after the offer was sent to ROFR that it had to go to probate.  I have since canceled the offer.


----------



## Phijammamama

So a few pages back I mentioned cancelling my offer after the seller admitted it had to be sent to probate first.  Things just kept getting crazier after that.  Made an offer on another, waited, seller decided to not sell.  Made an offer on another (#3 if you're counting), same thing happened seller decided not to sell and agent pulled the listing. #4 listing I made an offer on (all of this happened within about 72 hours) I pulled because after 48 hours still no word from the seller and I had seen another contract I wanted to make an offer on.  So, now after FIVE back to back attempts, I am now under contract and it was sent to ROFR today.  The kicker is I know I over paid for #5 but I was just so ready for something to stick!


----------



## Mzpalmtree

Phijammamama said:


> So a few pages back I mentioned cancelling my offer after the seller admitted it had to be sent to probate first.  Things just kept getting crazier after that.  Made an offer on another, waited, seller decided to not sell.  Made an offer on another (#3 if you're counting), same thing happened seller decided not to sell and agent pulled the listing. #4 listing I made an offer on (all of this happened within about 72 hours) I pulled because after 48 hours still no word from the seller and I had seen another contract I wanted to make an offer on.  So, now after FIVE back to back attempts, I am now under contract and it was sent to ROFR today.  The kicker is I know I over paid for #5 but I was just so ready for something to stick!


Good luck! 5th times the charm


----------



## poofyo101

Phijammamama said:


> So a few pages back I mentioned cancelling my offer after the seller admitted it had to be sent to probate first.  Things just kept getting crazier after that.  Made an offer on another, waited, seller decided to not sell.  Made an offer on another (#3 if you're counting), same thing happened seller decided not to sell and agent pulled the listing. #4 listing I made an offer on (all of this happened within about 72 hours) I pulled because after 48 hours still no word from the seller and I had seen another contract I wanted to make an offer on.  So, now after FIVE back to back attempts, I am now under contract and it was sent to ROFR today.  The kicker is I know I over paid for #5 but I was just so ready for something to stick!


plenty of opportunities. just gotta be patient. good luck with this one


----------



## Brianstl

poofyo101 said:


> plenty of opportunities. just gotta be patient. good luck with this one


There will be a ton of opportunities over the next couple of months.


----------



## Nappy1380

Brianstl said:


> There will be a ton of opportunities over the next couple of months.



I wouldn't be so sure about this. People are definitely going to be looking to dump contracts due to financial hardship, however I can see Disney stepping up ROFR big time to hold the line on value in the secondary market.


----------



## Brianstl

Nappy1380 said:


> I wouldn't be so sure about this. People are definitely going to be looking to dump contracts due to financial hardship, however I can see Disney stepping up ROFR big time to hold the line on value in the secondary market.


Disney has no revenue coming in, they depleted their cash reserves when they bought Fox and have $50 billion in debt. They won’t be able to step up ROFR. They might have to unload assets to make debt payments.


----------



## Sandisw

Nappy1380 said:


> I wouldn't be so sure about this. People are definitely going to be looking to dump contracts due to financial hardship, however I can see Disney stepping up ROFR big time to hold the line on value in the secondary market.



Well, I just got into contract with a buyer..waiting for them to sign so it can be sent to Disney. for a price that is below what typically passes.

It will be interesting to see what happens!


----------



## poofyo101

Nappy1380 said:


> I wouldn't be so sure about this. People are definitely going to be looking to dump contracts due to financial hardship, however I can see Disney stepping up ROFR big time to hold the line on value in the secondary market.


Disney has a lot bigger fish to fry right now then DVC buy backs imo.


----------



## Phijammamama

I accidentally replied to your reply by mistake.


----------



## Phijammamama

poofyo101 said:


> plenty of opportunities. just gotta be patient. good luck with this one


Yes.  Seeing the market now, I wish I had waited a few months.  A low point BCV in my use year is a hot item so I have been jumping on them.  Now there may be a flood of them.  Oh well.


----------



## AKNOTTS66

poofyo101 said:


> Disney has a lot bigger fish to fry right now then DVC buy backs imo.


Exactly. They are bleeding cash now everyday the parks are closed so the last thing they want to do is buy back contracts


----------



## Matty B13

Phijammamama said:


> Yes.  Seeing the market now, I wish I had waited a few months.  A low point BCV in my use year is a hot item so I have been jumping on them.  Now there may be a flood of them.  Oh well.


I don't think BCV contracts will be flooding the market, most of the owners there bought to stay there years ago.

I think the market will be flooded with RIV & CCV contracts of people who just bought in the last 2 years who might be taking a hit right now do to the economy.  If the shutdowns at companies goes past the end of March, people's pay checks will start to get affected, which is very unfortunate.


----------



## dhearsch

badeacon said:


> Must be using First American for closing. I have never understood why they take so long to send closing documents when some other closing companies send them in several days!


Fidelity also told us we would see closing documents within 3-4 weeks, when in reality in both cases we saw them in 2-3 days.  They provide a rote answer but the real performance was better on my two contracts.


----------



## petalsnpolkadots

petalsnpolkadots said:


> I followed that link to do my post but maybe this is right.
> 
> Petalsnpolkadots---$101-$13,687-130-SSR-Feb-0/19,0/20,130/21,130/22-sent 2/25


UPDATE--Petalsnpolkadots---$101-$13,687-130-SSR-Feb-0/19,0/20,130/21,130/22-sent 2/25, Passed 3/13/20.
Happy Dance!


----------



## poofyo101

petalsnpolkadots said:


> UPDATE--Petalsnpolkadots---$101-$13,687-130-SSR-Feb-0/19,0/20,130/21,130/22-sent 2/25, Passed 3/13/20.
> Happy Dance!


congrats I have one from 2/26 so hopefully hear back today.


----------



## DisneyYannuzzFam

petalsnpolkadots said:


> UPDATE--Petalsnpolkadots---$101-$13,687-130-SSR-Feb-0/19,0/20,130/21,130/22-sent 2/25, Passed 3/13/20.
> Happy Dance!


Congrats, I have on from 02/27 so its gettingg closer!!!


----------



## FireworksEverAfter

Here it is, DAY 29.  

PASSED!

FireworksEverAfter---$147-$11865-75-PVB-Apr-0/19, 75/20, 75/21- sent 2/14, passed 3/13


----------



## petalsnpolkadots

poofyo101 said:


> congrats I have one from 2/26 so hopefully hear back today.


Sooo close!


----------



## petalsnpolkadots

DisneyYannuzzFam said:


> Congrats, I have on from 02/27 so its gettingg closer!!!


Ty and good luck on it being soon!


----------



## SherylLC

SherylLC---$138-$15203-100-BCV-Apr-0/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 3/13/20


----------



## abeswede

UPDATE--abeswede---$103-$19620-180-AKV-Dec-0/19, 196/20, 180/21- sent 2/11, passed 3/11


----------



## MickeyMouseEsq

Brianstl said:


> Disney has no revenue coming in, they depleted their cash reserves when they bought Fox and have $50 billion in debt. They won’t be able to step up ROFR. They might have to unload assets to make debt payments.



This may be true, but DVD is a separate division and likely has significant funds dedicated to maintaining resale values and "holding the line," which becomes even more important when securities prices are fluctuating like they are now. The last thing the House of Mouse needs is for its real estate portfolio to tank along with its stock price and parks&cruises revenues.


----------



## Brianstl

MickeyMouseEsq said:


> This may be true, but DVD is a separate division and likely has significant funds dedicated to maintaining resale values and "holding the line," which becomes even more important when securities prices are fluctuating like they are now. The last thing the House of Mouse needs is for its real estate portfolio to tank along with its stock price and parks&cruises revenues.


Disney doesn’t care about resale value, if they did they never would have implemented the restrictions.  Disney is operating there time share now like any other time share.  No other time shares care about resale value.


----------



## Brianstl

MickeyMouseEsq said:


> This may be true, but DVD is a separate division and likely has significant funds dedicated to maintaining resale values and "holding the line," which becomes even more important when securities prices are fluctuating like they are now. The last thing the House of Mouse needs is for its real estate portfolio to tank along with its stock price and parks&cruises revenues.


Also, resale time share contracts are not part of Disney’s real estate portfolio.


----------



## Pintrader88

poofyo101 said:


> congrats I have one from 2/26 so hopefully hear back today.


Same here on one from 2/26 congrats


----------



## Mixed nuts

2/26 as well 
Good luck to all of us


----------



## Brian Noble

Nappy1380 said:


> I can see Disney stepping up ROFR big time to hold the line on value in the secondary market.


IMO this is wishful thinking. They didn't do this during the Great Recession when resale prices dropped significantly. Since then, they have implemented three rounds of restrictions that _reduce_ the value of resale.


----------



## E2ME2

Brian Noble said:


> IMO this is wishful thinking. They didn't do this during the Great Recession when resale prices dropped significantly. Since then, they have implemented three rounds of restrictions that _reduce_ the value of resale.


Isn't there a delicate balance they need to maintain with respect to the Resale Prices?
If resale becomes o very cheap compared to Direct (say less than 50% of Direct, across the board), then many more people may opt for resale regardless of the Direct Perks.
So I don't think it's in DVC's best interest to decimate the resale market prices.  If, on the other hand, they maintain the existing differentials between Resale & Direct, enough folks may consider the Direct benefits, particularly on contracts of 100 points or less.
????


----------



## ndstaniv

I can’t help but wonder how the following situation would unfold.  If a buyer has a completed contract in ROFR and the contract has a delayed “no earlier than” closing date in early April based on a pending vacation the current owner is taking at the end of March. Then, while in ROFR, the resort in question closes preventing the planned vacation the seller has booked from happening.  What happens to the unused points from the cancelled vacation. Do the unused points transfer with the sale?  Does the sale cancel as the points in the contract have changed?  I’d imagine no one knows the right answer as it’s an interesting situation which probably hasn't come up in the past. I welcome any theories.


----------



## poofyo101

ndstaniv said:


> I can’t help but wonder how the following situation would unfold.  If a buyer has a completed contract in ROFR and the contract has a delayed “no earlier than” closing date in early April based on a pending vacation the current owner is taking at the end of March. Then, while in ROFR, the resort in question closes preventing the planned vacation the seller has booked from happening.  What happens to the unused points from the cancelled vacation. Do the unused points transfer with the sale?  Does the sale cancel as the points in the contract have changed?  I’d imagine no one knows the right answer as it’s an interesting situation which probably hasn't come up in the past. I welcome any theories.


I am kind of in this situation now. Will let you know.


----------



## Jetku

ndstaniv said:


> I can’t help but wonder how the following situation would unfold.  If a buyer has a completed contract in ROFR and the contract has a delayed “no earlier than” closing date in early April based on a pending vacation the current owner is taking at the end of March. Then, while in ROFR, the resort in question closes preventing the planned vacation the seller has booked from happening.  What happens to the unused points from the cancelled vacation. Do the unused points transfer with the sale?  Does the sale cancel as the points in the contract have changed?  I’d imagine no one knows the right answer as it’s an interesting situation which probably hasn't come up in the past. I welcome any theories.



I didn’t even realize but I’m in that situation now. May 16th earliest closing.

I can’t imagine anything for us will change even if they cancel their trip though. It’s a June contract and their current trip is utilizing banked points from 2018. So once June 1 hits, those points will expire.

A real shame for the seller. . At this point, I hope this doesn’t shift our close but the world is going to change a lot in the next 2 months. I will definitely be understanding as possible, and hope we are still able to close as planned from our side too.


----------



## Phijammamama

SherylLC said:


> SherylLC---$138-$15203-100-BCV-Apr-0/19, 200/20, 100/21- sent 3/13/20


that is a great price on all of those 2020 points!  Well done!


----------



## Sandisw

ndstaniv said:


> I can’t help but wonder how the following situation would unfold.  If a buyer has a completed contract in ROFR and the contract has a delayed “no earlier than” closing date in early April based on a pending vacation the current owner is taking at the end of March. Then, while in ROFR, the resort in question closes preventing the planned vacation the seller has booked from happening.  What happens to the unused points from the cancelled vacation. Do the unused points transfer with the sale?  Does the sale cancel as the points in the contract have changed?  I’d imagine no one knows the right answer as it’s an interesting situation which probably hasn't come up in the past. I welcome any theories.



I have a contract with  a delayed  closing in June. Hopefully, that doesn’t get canceled as we should be open by then.  Mine has not yet gone to ROFR, but I am paying all of 2029 MFs because I have 84 points out of 150 being used for the contract,

So, if we don’t find out within about 10 days...paperwork from buyer supposed to be signed tomorrow to be sent to Disney...then I’ll be out of luck because I’d be beyond the rescind date.


----------



## superden

UPDATE:

superden---$97-$9186-80-AUL-Jun-0/19, 80/20, 80/21-Subsidized Dues- sent 2/25, passed 3/13


----------



## DisneyYannuzzFam

How do you think ROFR will be affected with he recent closures and more and more non-essential businesses closes due to coronavirus?


----------



## Jetku

DisneyYannuzzFam said:


> How do you think ROFR will be affected with he recent closures and more and more non-essential businesses closes due to coronavirus?



I suppose it depends if the folks can work remotely or not. The closures don’t impact remote workers. Legally though I believe Disney has only 30 days so I don’t think they get a grace period for closures. I wonder (and doubt) Disney would pursue legal action to extend their window.

Though perhaps estoppel will slow...?


----------



## DisneyYannuzzFam

Jetku said:


> I suppose it depends if the folks can work remotely or not. The closures don’t impact remote workers. Legally though I believe Disney has only 30 days so I don’t think they get a grace period for closures. I wonder (and doubt) Disney would pursue legal action to extend their window.
> 
> Though perhaps estoppel will slow...?



Also if the banks close not sure how I will get a certified check for closing.


----------



## poofyo101

Jetku said:


> I suppose it depends if the folks can work remotely or not. The closures don’t impact remote workers. Legally though I believe Disney has only 30 days so I don’t think they get a grace period for closures. I wonder (and doubt) Disney would pursue legal action to extend their window.
> 
> Though perhaps estoppel will slow...?


its not 30 days from when it is submitted. its 30 days prior to closing.


----------



## hlhlaw07

Jetku said:


> I suppose it depends if the folks can work remotely or not. The closures don’t impact remote workers. Legally though I believe Disney has only 30 days so I don’t think they get a grace period for closures. I wonder (and doubt) Disney would pursue legal action to extend their window.
> 
> Though perhaps estoppel will slow...?





poofyo101 said:


> its not 30 days from when it is submitted. its 30 days prior to closing.


Neither is correct. Disney doesn’t have 30 days to decide. You have to give them at least 30 days to decide. They can take all the way up to closing if they want. If closing is set 30 days after you sign the contract and send to Disney, then yes, they have 30 days to decide. But if closing is set at 60 days, then you have effectively given them 60 days to decide. And so on...


----------



## CmdrThor

hlhlaw07 said:


> Neither is correct. Disney doesn’t have 30 days to decide. You have to give them at least 30 days to decide. They can take all the way up to closing if they want. If closing is set 30 days after you sign the contract and send to Disney, then yes, they have 30 days to decide. But if closing is set at 60 days, then you have effectively given them 60 days to decide. And so on...



I always wonder why resale companies set the closing so far out.  Mine put the contract must close within 75 days of the effective date of the contract.  I suppose I could have asked to change that, but I am not in any real hurry so I did not.  I would think the seller wants their money sooner than later though.


----------



## poofyo101

hlhlaw07 said:


> Neither is correct. Disney doesn’t have 30 days to decide. You have to give them at least 30 days to decide. They can take all the way up to closing if they want. If closing is set 30 days after you sign the contract and send to Disney, then yes, they have 30 days to decide. But if closing is set at 60 days, then you have effectively given them 60 days to decide. And so on...


Thanks for the clarification. makes sense.


----------



## Sandisw

Jetku said:


> I suppose it depends if the folks can work remotely or not. The closures don’t impact remote workers. Legally though I believe Disney has only 30 days so I don’t think they get a grace period for closures. I wonder (and doubt) Disney would pursue legal action to extend their window.
> 
> Though perhaps estoppel will slow...?



I can say that Disney sent emails to employees last week about being prepared to work from home. My DD 27 works for Disney  Theater and with all the Broadway shows shut down, they aren’t going in and doing work remotely,

So, I think If those in the ROFR department can figure out how to do things remotely, it shouldn’t impact things.


----------



## ScubaCat

Sandisw said:


> So, I think If those in the ROFR department can figure out how to do things remotely, it shouldn’t impact things


I'm sure that, from home, they can just as easily arbitrarily let contracts sit in their inboxes for approximately 7-35 days before spinning the official DVC roulette wheel to determine whether to waive or buy.


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

ScubaCat said:


> I'm sure that, from home, they can just as easily arbitrarily let contracts sit in their inboxes for approximately 7-35 days before spinning the official DVC roulette wheel to determine whether to waive or buy.


That could be an activity they can do with their kids!


----------



## Brianstl

I don’t think they we will see much if any ROFR for a few months.  They aren’t going to be buying points when they aren’t selling any points with the parks closed and cruises stopped.


----------



## poofyo101

poofyo101---$145-$15741-100-VGF-Feb-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 2/26, passed 3/18


----------



## FireworksEverAfter

Being in the waiting to close process now, I'm also curious how is this going to work?  Will it get delayed, or will the option be there?  With the unemployment rate increasing, I can't imagine people using their funds to purchase a DVC property as opposed to having money available for other critical unexpected costs.


----------



## poofyo101

FireworksEverAfter said:


> Being in the waiting to close process now, I'm also curious how is this going to work?  Will it get delayed, or will the option be there?  With the unemployment rate increasing, I can't imagine people using their funds to purchase a DVC property as opposed to having money available for other critical unexpected costs.


I would not expect the closing process to change. Some buyers may back out I suppose


----------



## DisneyYannuzzFam

DisneyYannuzzFam---$140-$26364-175-PVB-Oct-1/19, 175/20, 175/21- sent 2/27, passed 3/18


----------



## poofyo101

friend had another AKV bought back a few moments ago so they are still buying back


----------



## Matty B13

poofyo101 said:


> poofyo101---$145-$15741-100-VGF-Feb-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 2/26, passed 3/18


Nice price! and with a ton of points.


----------



## CmdrThor

CmdrThor---$135-$23482-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 223/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 2/24, passed 3/18

Great .. I guess? Haha! Still planning on moving forward.  I hope Spring Break 2021 is better than 2020.


----------



## KELSOTATERNUTZ

I'm waiting on my AKV so that's a bummer to hear about the AKV buyback.

But hey we have our health.


----------



## Jelly563

[QUOTE="poofyo101, post: 61691829, member: 
poofyo101---$145-$15741-100-VGF-Feb-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 2/26, passed 3/18

I had a hard time getting VGF @ $180....  $145 is incredible


----------



## CmdrThor

FireworksEverAfter said:


> Being in the waiting to close process now, I'm also curious how is this going to work?  Will it get delayed, or will the option be there?  With the unemployment rate increasing, I can't imagine people using their funds to purchase a DVC property as opposed to having money available for other critical unexpected costs.



Hopefully people buying DVC also have other money available for critical unexpected costs.  I realize that is not the case for all though.


----------



## ScubaCat

Brianstl said:


> I don’t think they we will see much if any ROFR for a few months.  They aren’t going to be buying points when they aren’t selling any points with the parks closed and cruises stopped.



It's a drop in the bucket for them to buy these back, and they have a lot of water.  I wouldn't expect much to change unless prices take a significant dip.


----------



## Mixed nuts

Update 
Mixed Nuts---$95-$21060-210-SSR-Dec-0/18, 0/19, 74/20, 210/21- sent 2/26.  Passed 3/18


----------



## poofyo101

Jelly563 said:


> [QUOTE="poofyo101, post: 61691829, member:
> poofyo101---$145-$15741-100-VGF-Feb-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 2/26, passed 3/18
> 
> I had a hard time getting VGF @ $180....  $145 is incredible


I had one that was lower but disney bought it back.


----------



## Brianstl

ScubaCat said:


> It's a drop in the bucket for them to buy these back, and they have a lot of water.  I wouldn't expect much to change unless prices take a significant dip.


They don’t have a lot of water when you consider the interest on their debt cost them $1.5 billion.


----------



## Pintrader88

Pintrader88 said:


> Pintrader88---$151-$24319-150-BCV-Dec-150/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 2/26


Passed!!!! 3/18

Pintrader88---$151-$24319-150-BCV-Dec-150/18, 150/19, 150/20, 150/21- sent 2/26 passed 3/18


----------



## SherylLC

poofyo101 said:


> poofyo101---$145-$15741-100-VGF-Feb-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 2/26, passed 3/18


WHOOOAH!


----------



## poofyo101

poofyo101---$102-$23756-220-AKV-Mar-220/19, 220/20, 220/21, 220/22-seller pays mf' 20- sent 2/19, taken 3/18

Posting for a friend


----------



## DVC Fanatic

Jelly563 said:


> [QUOTE="poofyo101, post: 61691829, member:
> poofyo101---$145-$15741-100-VGF-Feb-0/19, 200/20, 100/21, 100/22- sent 2/26, passed 3/18
> 
> I had a hard time getting VGF @ $180....  $145 is incredible



That is a great price. Do not even understand where offers like that are listed. I spent 3 weeks going back and forth with different agencies. They acted like my offers were too low and most sellers would only come down 2-4$. I stayed firm and a buyer came back to us. Looking for an ROFR response by the end of the week on our leap day submission.


----------



## LisaDay

LisaDay---$138-$26042-175-PVB-Dec-0/18, 16/19, 164/20, 175/21- sent 3/3


----------



## DVC Fanatic

DVC Fanatic---$160-$19263-110-VGF-Dec-29/19, 110/20, 110/21- sent 2/29, passed 3/19


----------



## Melissa M

Melissa M---$154-$16593-100-BLT-Jun-0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 3/2, passed 3/19


----------



## striker1064

striker1064 said:


> striker1064---$102-$18189-160-AKV-Oct-51/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 2/28



Update!

striker1064---$102-$18189-160-AKV-Oct-51/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 2/28, passed 3/19


----------



## DisneyEH1

DisneyEH1---$126-$9285-70-OKW-Oct-70/19, 140/20, 70/21- sent 3/2/2020, passed 3/19/2020


----------



## LoveMugsNPins

LoveMugsNPins said:


> LuvMugsNPins---$103-$17025-160-AKV-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 160/21, 160/22- sent 2/28


passed 3/19


----------



## DisneyYannuzzFam

Just recieved contract from title company this morning!  I passed ROFR on 03/19, letter was sent for estoppel, which passed on 03/20.  That's really quick, right?


----------



## DisneyEH1

DisneyYannuzzFam said:


> Just recieved contract from title company this morning!  I passed ROFR on 03/19, letter was sent for estoppel, which passed on 03/20.  That's really quick, right?



From what I have researched, that sounds really quick! Congratulations!  I passed ROFR on 3/19, and I am hoping for a quick turn around too!


----------



## E2ME2

DisneyEH1 said:


> From what I have researched, that sounds really quick! Congratulations!  I passed ROFR on 3/19, and I am hoping for a quick turn around too!


Congrats on passing ROFR 3/19.
Have you received closing docs yet?  
I was told I passed ROFR 3/20, still waiting for closing docs.


----------



## Brian Noble

E2ME2 said:


> Isn't there a delicate balance they need to maintain with respect to the Resale Prices?
> If resale becomes o very cheap compared to Direct (say less than 50% of Direct, across the board), then many more people may opt for resale regardless of the Direct Perks.


Doubtful. Many other timeshares are worth mere pennies on the dollar once the rescission period has passed. It has not stopped them from selling at a healthy clip. Given the Reality Distortion Field that Disney is able to generate, I expect that they would be even more successful.


----------



## DisneyEH1

E2ME2 said:


> Congrats on passing ROFR 3/19.
> Have you received closing docs yet?
> I was told I passed ROFR 3/20, still waiting for closing docs.


I have not received closing docs yet.  Based on the email I received, it will take 2-3 weeks for closing docs. Hoping it will be faster. Congrats on passing ROFR!


----------



## E2ME2

DisneyEH1 said:


> I have not received closing docs yet.  Based on the email I received, it will take 2-3 weeks for closing docs. Hoping it will be faster. Congrats on passing ROFR!


OK - be sure to post when you receive yours;
I'll do the same....


----------



## E2ME2

Brian Noble said:


> Doubtful. Many other timeshares are worth mere pennies on the dollar once the rescission period has passed. It has not stopped them from selling at a healthy clip. Given the Reality Distortion Field that Disney is able to generate, I expect that they would be even more successful.


I'm not sure I'm reading this correctly.
Are you saying DVC Direct would still be more successful? or Resale ??
Please clarify for me - THANKS!


----------



## SherylLC

oops, error....ROFR waived on my sale, not my purchase! DUH! (now that's embarrassing. LOL)


----------



## RachStu

Is anyone else purchasing from the UK and dismayed by the plummeting value of the £? I’ve asked my agent if we could delay the purchase by one month to give the exchange rate a chance to settle down. Thankfully we are with Fidelity so still have 2.5 to 3 weeks until our closing documents come through. We’ve had two contracts passed through ROFR in the last ten days. Dreadful timing.


----------



## accm

RachStu said:


> Is anyone else purchasing from the UK and dismayed by the plummeting value of the £? I’ve asked my agent if we could delay the purchase by one month to give the exchange rate a chance to settle down. Thankfully we are with Fidelity so still have 2.5 to 3 weeks until our closing documents come through. We’ve had two contracts passed through ROFR in the last ten days. Dreadful timing.


We’re in a similar position. We’re in Canada, and between this virus and what’s happening with oil prices, our dollar has tanked. I’m trying to look at the extra money on a $/pt/year, which makes it seem a lot more bearable.


----------



## Brian Noble

E2ME2 said:


> I'm not sure I'm reading this correctly.
> Are you saying DVC Direct would still be more successful?


I believe DVD, when compared to other timeshare developers, will be *better* at selling retail despite a 10x (or larger) spread between retail and secondary market than those other developers. That's not to say that they will sell more easily than they do now, but I think the negative impact of a larger retail/secondary spread is minimal given the nature of timeshare as a business model.


----------



## Brianstl

Brian Noble said:


> I believe DVD, when compared to other timeshare developers, will be *better* at selling retail despite a 10x (or larger) spread between retail and secondary market than those other developers. That's not to say that they will sell more easily than they do now, but I think the negative impact of a larger retail/secondary spread is minimal given the nature of timeshare as a business model.


I think a higher spread is ultimately Disney’s goal. A low resale price creates a perception of a huge difference between the quality of resale and direct for many.  Disney has come to the same conclusion as other timeshare sellers that perception helps them to get people to choose direct over resale.  It, also, allows them to make more money when someone wants to buy a “sold out” resort by having to pay a lower price themselves for those points.

If Disney cared about maintaining the price of resale they wouldn’t continually add restrictions to that product.


----------



## Brian Noble

I agree with you for the most part, but I put the cause-effect in the other order---and that's also based on how I understand the business model.

From my perspective, timeshare is a product that is _sold, not bought_. Very few people wake up in the morning and think to themselves: "Today I am going to spend tens of thousands of dollars and obligate myself to decades of ongoing costs to vacation in the same place regularly, in exchange for a long-term discount." There are some--and they are disproportionately represented here in the DVC boards, at TUG, etc. but they are also few and far-between.

Instead, _most_ timeshares are bought while someone is on vacation, having the time of their lives. They may have spent a bit more than they do on most trips, and had to save a bit to make that happen. Then, someone promises to bottle that magical feeling for decades to come in a way that seems affordable on its surface.

Indeed, many of these purchases are aspirational; they are a way to live a little better than you might otherwise. And, DVD's Membership nomenclature ties right into that aspirational nature. You belong. You are part of the club. It's not (usually) said explicitly, but there is a subtext that Members are little bit better than everyone else there.

And, if you look at the resale restrictions, they seem to feed into this. The first round: you can't use your points on DCL, ABD, or the Disney Collection. None of those things actually _mattered_ in dollars-and-cents terms, but it _felt like less._ The second round: you don't get the Blue Card, the discounts, or many of the perks. These started to matter--the AP discount in particular, though maybe not any of the others. But, this is definitely creating an in-group and an out-group. The third round does this even more: you aren't even really part of "the club of owners" in the same way, because some resorts aren't open to you.

So, from where I sit, the restrictions are meant to create an _emotional_ sense of loss in resale as much as a real one, because the sales decision has a very large emotional component to start with. But, emotions matter, and some of those differences are material, and so there is a corresponding drop in resale price. The perception of difference drives the increasing spread, rather than the other way around.


----------



## carli_h

RachStu said:


> Is anyone else purchasing from the UK and dismayed by the plummeting value of the £? I’ve asked my agent if we could delay the purchase by one month to give the exchange rate a chance to settle down. Thankfully we are with Fidelity so still have 2.5 to 3 weeks until our closing documents come through. We’ve had two contracts passed through ROFR in the last ten days. Dreadful timing.



We’re in the UK were due to travel in May and were thinking of adding on resale. I’m sorry that you’re caught up in purchasing as this has changed it all for us.

Unless things change we’ll be renting our Riviera points for the foreseeable future!


----------



## LisaDay

Update!

LisaDay---$138-$26042-175-PVB-Dec-0/18, 16/19, 164/20, 175/21- sent 3/3, passed 3/20

With all the rescheduling that is happening due to the virus, by the time that we close, do we have any chance of getting a week at the Poly in late January?


----------



## accm

LisaDay said:


> Update!
> 
> LisaDay---$138-$26042-175-PVB-Dec-0/18, 16/19, 164/20, 175/21- sent 3/3, passed 3/20
> 
> With all the rescheduling that is happening due to the virus, by the time that we close, do we have any chance of getting a week at the Poly in late January?


Congrats on passing!! Ours got sent on 3/4, so I’m hoping we’ll hear soon.

also planning on going end of January, and hoping to book a week at BLT. I hope everything isn’t booked up by the time we get our points.


----------



## ScubaCat

LisaDay said:


> With all the rescheduling that is happening due to the virus, by the time that we close, do we have any chance of getting a week at the Poly in late January?



I'd be surprised if you couldn't get that, even if you had to waitlist.


----------



## RachStu

RachStu---$105-$24988-230-AKV-Dec-230/19, 230/20, 230/21- sent 2/27, passed 3/18

A bit late with the update as it’s not particularly good news for us being UK buyers and having an incredibly weak pound at present.


----------



## ndstaniv

ndstaniv---$98-$19280-200-AUL-Feb-0/19, 0/20, 0/21, 200/22-SUBSZD, NO MFs to 22- sent 2/13, passed 3/18

Seller pays a $1,253 credit for 21 Maintenance Fee


----------



## Jetku

RachStu said:


> RachStu---$105-$24988-230-AKV-Dec-230/19, 230/20, 230/21- sent 2/27, passed 3/18
> 
> A bit late with the update as it’s not particularly good news for us being UK buyers and having an incredibly weak pound at present.



Ugh I’m sorry. Any chance the seller will delay a bit?


----------



## pangyal

We were repatriated back from Disney JUST SO I COULD UPDATE THIS THREAD!!!!


----------



## RachStu

Jetku said:


> Ugh I’m sorry. Any chance the seller will delay a bit?



I did ask Fidelity, but haven’t heard back


----------



## Disneykate605

pangyal said:


> We were repatriated back from Disney JUST SO I COULD UPDATE THIS THREAD!!!!


Glad you made it!


----------



## ScubaCat

pangyal said:


> We were repatriated back from Disney JUST SO I COULD UPDATE THIS THREAD!!!!


That'll cost you extra points!


----------



## DadDVC

DadDVC---$135-$23250-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 2/24, passed 3/18

sorry for the late update.


----------



## Mistuhchia

Has anyone that submitted on or around 3/5 heard anything back yet?


----------



## Robin&Marion

Mistuhchia said:


> Has anyone that submitted on or around 3/5 heard anything back yet?



Nope.. submitted 3/5 and keep refreshing my email each day this week...


----------



## Mistuhchia

Robin&Marion said:


> Nope.. submitted 3/5 and keep refreshing my email each day this week...


Just heard back from mine...I passed ROFR! 

mistuhchia---$105-$23324-200-AKV-Dec-0/18, 72/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 3/5, Passed 3/24


----------



## poofyo101

Mine was from 3/6 and I heard back last week.


----------



## Jetku

Mistuhchia said:


> Just heard back from mine...I passed ROFR!
> 
> mistuhchia---$105-$23324-200-AKV-Dec-0/18, 72/19, 200/20, 200/21- sent 3/5, Passed 3/24



Congrats!!

We submitted on 3/6 for AKV.  Dreading it a bit now because of course I want to get it, but we would NOT have put an offer in if we knew the markets would be so chaotic.


----------



## fixerupper

Jetku said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> We submitted on 3/6 for AKV.  Dreading it a bit now because of course I want to get it, but we would NOT have put an offer in if we knew the markets would be so chaotic.



This is me exactly. Worst possible timing. Haven't heard yet.


----------



## DisneyYannuzzFam

DisneyYannuzzFam said:


> Just recieved contract from title company this morning!  I passed ROFR on 03/19, letter was sent for estoppel, which passed on 03/20.  That's really quick, right?



Update!  Contract finalized today and deed recorded.  Should hear from Disney within the next couple of weeks.  Happened so quick!


----------



## KELSOTATERNUTZ

Clarksfan1---$108-$14320-120-AKV-Apr-0/19, 217/20, 120/21, 120/22- sent 3/5, passed 3/24

I know prices may go down a bit.....but this contract was perfect for us.....so I don't mind.

And yes I'm dancing with happiness right now.


----------



## accm

accm---$142-$15421-100-BLT-Aug-0/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 3/4, passed 3/24

What are the chances that the Canadian dollar goes back to what it was at the beginning of the month by the time I have to pay? Looking forward to getting my points and planning our Jan 2021 trip!


----------



## Jetku

Jetku said:


> Jetku---$110-$19413-160-AKV-Jun-3/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 3/6
> 
> Here we go again!!




Jetku---$110-$19413-160-AKV-Jun-3/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 3/6, passed 3/25

Some real mixed feelings on this one. Closing is in May


----------



## fixerupper

Jetku said:


> Jetku---$110-$19413-160-AKV-Jun-3/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 3/6, passed 3/25
> 
> Some real mixed feelings on this one. Closing is in May


 
Congrats. I have the exact same stats. I've been keeping an eye out today wondering if I would hear. Could they close earlier?


----------



## Mistuhchia

Jetku said:


> Jetku---$110-$19413-160-AKV-Jun-3/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 3/6, passed 3/25
> 
> Some real mixed feelings on this one. Closing is in May


I'm with you on this one...I asked my agent what my options were...We are definitely happy to have it, but also wonder if this is the right time


----------



## Jetku

fixerupper said:


> Congrats. I have the exact same stats. I've been keeping an eye out today wondering if I would hear. Could they close earlier?



I’ve not asked if they could close earlier and I don’t know if I’d want to. May gives us a bit more time to see if we are economically impacted by the coronavirus. This wouldn’t wipe us, but if I were to lose my job, this isn’t money I want to spend.  If we bailed, we would lose the $1000 deposit.


----------



## Lorana

Lorana---$120-$10753-80-AKV-Sep-0/19, 80/20, 80/21- sent 3/9, passed 3/25

Still happy to have this, but I do wish I had now driven a harder bargain/lower price.


----------



## poofyo101

how times change quickly
few weeks ago we were getting taken in ROFR and hurt.
Now we are hoping to be taken in ROFR.

I had two VGF contracts passed this week.


----------



## JGINPL

jginpl---$103-$3220-25-SSR-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 6/20, 25/21- sent 03/05/2020, passed 03/25/2020


----------



## dhearsch

DadDVC said:


> DadDVC---$135-$23250-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 2/24, passed 3/18
> 
> sorry for the late update.


Good price, well done


----------



## domvf07

domvf07---$155-$24899-150-VGF-Oct-0/18, 37/19, 161/20, 150/21- sent 3/25

With Poofy's recent later success 
that we will be a go...……..time will only tell.
Also want to give a shout out to these boards. We have always been on the fence about diving in with resale and finally made the offer thanks to you guys and current climate.


----------



## Matty B13

domvf07 said:


> domvf07---$155-$24899-150-VGF-Oct-0/18, 37/19, 161/20, 150/21- sent 3/25
> 
> With Poofy's recent later success
> that we will be a go...……..time will only tell.
> Also want to give a shout out to these boards. We have always been on the fence about diving in with resale and finally made the offer thanks to you guys and current climate.


With the new Grand Floridian Bridge going in, I think VGF got a lot more desirable.  Resort has been great shape that last 4 years we have stayed, and the staff is always excellent at VGF, staff at GF can be hit or miss however.


----------



## domvf07

Matty B13 said:


> With the new Grand Floridian Bridge going in, I think VGF got a lot more desirable.  Resort has been great shape that last 4 years we have stayed, and the staff is always excellent at VGF, staff at GF can be hit or miss however.


This was our reasoning as well. We love the Contemporary’s short walk to MK and this will be a little longer granted but it’s going to be nice to be able to walk back. 
We are officially addicted to the DVC show and found it alarming the difference Pete had in both stays between Hotel side and DVC.


----------



## fixerupper

fixerupper said:


> Here we go!
> 
> fixerupper---$110-$19382-160-AKV-Aug-160/19, 320/20, 160/21-Canadian seller- sent 3/10



Oh I lied. I guess we must have had our offer accepted 3/6, because that was the date I had burned in my mind. Regardless, I did hear back this evening.

fixerupper---$110-$19382-160-AKV-Aug-160/19, 320/20, 160/21-Canadian seller- sent 3/10, passed 3/25



Matty B13 said:


> With the new Grand Floridian Bridge going in, I think VGF got a lot more desirable.  Resort has been great shape that last 4 years we have stayed, and the staff is always excellent at VGF, staff at GF can be hit or miss however.



If prices really do drop a lot I will definitely be adding VGF points.


----------



## poofyo101

domvf07 said:


> domvf07---$155-$24899-150-VGF-Oct-0/18, 37/19, 161/20, 150/21- sent 3/25
> 
> With Poofy's recent later success
> that we will be a go...……..time will only tell.
> Also want to give a shout out to these boards. We have always been on the fence about diving in with resale and finally made the offer thanks to you guys and current climate.


You should have no problem. I have two more VGF go through last week.


----------



## domvf07

Appreciate the good vibes this isolation is almost bringing me into make another offer while I wait....


----------



## Djscarlette

Djscarlette---$135-$18088-125-PVB-Sep-0/18, 0/19, 97/20, 125/21- sent 3/6, Passed 3/25

Yay!!! Bring on the Lapu Lapu's!!!!


----------



## 3 DD love princesses

DadDVC said:


> DadDVC---$135-$23250-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 2/24, passed 3/18
> 
> sorry for the late update.


How much is your closing? Who’s paying the 20’ dues?   I just had Disney take my last one.


----------



## Tigger1

Matty B13 said:


> With the new Grand Floridian Bridge going in, I think VGF got a lot more desirable.  Resort has been great shape that last 4 years we have stayed, and the staff is always excellent at VGF, staff at GF can be hit or miss however.


I think you are correct that it will be more desirable. Is there a walkway from Polynesian to VGF?


----------



## Matty B13

Tigger1 said:


> I think you are correct that it will be more desirable. Is there a walkway from Polynesian to VGF?


Yes, there is, a really nice wide one that runs along the lake.  When the Grand Floridian Bridge is finished.  You will be able to walk from the Transportation Center all away around the lake to the Contemporary/BLT.  It will probably turn out to be a nice joggers route in the morning.


----------



## Tigger1

How soon will the bridge be finished.


----------



## Matty B13

Tigger1 said:


> How soon will the bridge be finished.


Not sure, I was hoping this summer, but with the pandemic it could be the fall.  Disney hasn't given a timeline.


----------



## domvf07

Tigger1 said:


> How soon will the bridge be finished.


I will confirm as of January it was operational (mechanically). The path leading however on either side still not complete. But there’s a glimmer of hope very soon...


----------



## Lizzy1311

RachStu said:


> Yes, they are.  We don't mind as we are not planning our next trip until summer 2021, but I can see that it might be irritating for some.


We were told the same thing but Got then much quicker


----------



## Lizzy1311

Looking for time frame info - we’ve closed and the deed is now in my name online 

who sends me the member number? Is it disney or first American?
And how long does that usually take?


----------



## jmccarthy22

Lizzy1311 said:


> Looking for time frame info - we’ve closed and the deed is now in my name online
> 
> who sends me the member number? Is it disney or first American?
> And how long does that usually take?



This was sent by my title company.  "Disney will be notified of the change of ownership within 24 hours. Please allow Disney 7-14 business days to complete the transfer once notified. Disney will provide you a welcome letter including your membership ID number within 30 days by regular mail. The points can take up to an additional 14 days to show in your account upon completion of the transfer."

I'm a current member and bought with the same Use Year, so I don't think I need to wait for the Member ID.  We closed on 3/25.  Contract has not shown up in My Dashboard yet.


----------



## Gennie555

Lizzy1311 said:


> Looking for time frame info - we’ve closed and the deed is now in my name online
> 
> who sends me the member number? Is it disney or first American?
> And how long does that usually take?



I am a new DVC member. We closed on March 9th and deed was recorded on March 11th. I got an email from Disney on the 24th (a little spark on joy during confinement) with an access code for their website. But to use this code, if you are a new member like me, you also need your member number, which is sent by mail. I am in Canada, so I don't expect it before another couple of weeks.

I read that you can call to get your membership number (there is a number in the email), but it seems to be hit or miss and I am in no hurry as I have a June UY with no points in 2019 or 2020.


----------



## Robin&Marion

Robin&Marion said:


> Hoping to be a first time owner here! Hope my patience (and finger nails) hold up while waiting for the ROFR response..
> 
> Robin&Marion---$139-$32912-220-PVB-Aug-0/19, 440/20, 220/21- sent 3/5



UPDATE:  Passed 3/6

Robin&Marion---$139-$32912-220-PVB-Aug-0/19, 440/20, 220/21- sent 3/5, passed 3/6

expecting closing docs in 3-4 weeks... talk about a drawn out process! Purchased through Fidelity with First American closing.


----------



## Lizzy1311

Robin&Marion said:


> UPDATE:  Passed 3/6
> 
> Robin&Marion---$139-$32912-220-PVB-Aug-0/19, 440/20, 220/21- sent 3/5, passed 3/6
> 
> expecting closing docs in 3-4 weeks... talk about a drawn out process! Purchased through Fidelity with First American closing.


They told me the same thing. Got mine a week later


----------



## Robin&Marion

Lizzy1311 said:


> They told me the same thing. Got mine a week later



thanks Lizzy1311, good to hear that! I expect them to give a conservative estimate but 3-4 weeks seemed so slow!!!


----------



## Tigger1

Tig 56-PVB-Dec-38/19, 56/20, 56/21- sent 3/4, waiting, waiting, waiting ....


----------



## E2ME2

DisneyYannuzzFam said:


> Update!  Contract finalized today and deed recorded.  Should hear from Disney within the next couple of weeks.  Happened so quick!


That's lightning speed compared to mine - passed ROFR on 3/6 and still have not received closing docs. from title company.
I'm Jealous! But Congratulations.


----------



## DisneyYannuzzFam

E2ME2 said:


> That's lightning speed compared to mine - passed ROFR on 3/6 and still have not received closing docs. from title company.
> I'm Jealous! But Congratulations.


That's insane!  Fingers crossed it happens soon!


----------



## pangyal

Robin&Marion said:


> UPDATE:  Passed 3/6
> 
> Robin&Marion---$139-$32912-220-PVB-Aug-0/19, 440/20, 220/21- sent 3/5, passed 3/6
> 
> expecting closing docs in 3-4 weeks... talk about a drawn out process! Purchased through Fidelity with First American closing.


This went through the very next day or did you mean 3/26, please ?


----------



## pangyal

Updated!

Hope you are all healthy, safe and keeping busy!


----------



## Robin&Marion

pangyal said:


> This went through the very next day or did you mean 3/26, please ?



oops.. it was either excitement or fat fingers  missing the key! Passed 3/26


----------



## justadreamaway77

Snagged a nice loaded add-on with the elusive October UY!  1-bedrooms for us in the future, just need to pass ROFR

Justadreamaway77---$108-$11500-100-SSR-Oct-200/19, 100/20, 100/21- sent 3/30


----------



## Nappy1380

E2ME2 said:


> That's lightning speed compared to mine - passed ROFR on 3/6 and still have not received closing docs. from title company.
> I'm Jealous! But Congratulations.



We also passed on 3/6 and are waiting for closing docs


----------



## LisaDay

Who is your closing company?

We are closing through TRCS Inc. Our contract passed ROFR on 3/20, and the deed was prepared on 3/22. We are still waiting on our closing docs too, but they told us 10-15 business days on 3/20.



Nappy1380 said:


> We also passed on 3/6 and are waiting for closing docs


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

Not a typo, passed in 8 days.

pinnocchiosdad---$136-$23542-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 3/16, passed 3/24


----------



## tputorti

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Not a typo, passed in 8 days.
> 
> pinnocchiosdad---$136-$23542-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 3/16, passed 3/24


Wow and a good deal. I’d sign up for that with a March use year.


----------



## DisneyPappy

Any guesses as to fall in value of DVC because of the virus?


----------



## Cyberc1978

DisneyPappy said:


> Any guesses as to fall in value of DVC because of the virus?



Yes DVC contracts will decrease in price. No one know how much. Right now I’m personally waiting a few weeks or months unless I find the PERFECT contract.


----------



## OSUZorba

pinnocchiosdad said:


> Not a typo, passed in 8 days.
> 
> pinnocchiosdad---$136-$23542-160-BLT-Feb-0/19, 320/20, 160/21- sent 3/16, passed 3/24


Where'd you find that deal?


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

OSUZorba said:


> Where'd you find that deal?


DVC sales dot com


----------



## Tigger1

What happens if DVC has not decided on Rofr before contract closing time? Can Buyer get refunded deposit if property does not close on time?


----------



## justadreamaway77

Tigger1 said:


> What happens if DVC has not decided on Rofr before contract closing time? Can Buyer get refunded deposit if property does not close on time?


It has to go through ROFR first before a contract close time is set.


----------



## Tigger1

When Disney has 30 days to decide whether to ROFR, does that include weekends? If 30 days past can contract proceed?


----------



## ScubaCat

justadreamaway77 said:


> It has to go through ROFR first before a contract close time is set.


Not exactly.  The closing date is specified in the contract, which has to be at least 30 days after submission for ROFR.


Tigger1 said:


> When Disney has 30 days to decide whether to ROFR, does that include weekends? If 30 days past can contract proceed?


It's the closing date specified on your contract.  If you reach that specified date without receiving a response, you can move directly to closing. (I don't know if that's ever happened, but that's how it works.)


----------



## Tigger1

ScubaCat said:


> Not exactly.  The closing date is specified in the contract, which has to be at least 30 days after submission for ROFR.
> 
> It's the closing date specified on your contract.  If you reach that specified date without receiving a response, you can move directly to closing. (I don't know if that's ever happened, but that's how it works.)


So after 30 days into ROFR the property can go into title company, etc.  and then close?


----------



## ScubaCat

Tigger1 said:


> So after 30 days into ROFR the property can go into title company, etc.  and then close?



No, you set closing date in the contract which has to be at least 30 days from when the contract is executed.  Then, if the closing date you set passes without hearing a response, you can then close.  

Look at your contract and you'll see a closing date.  That's how long DVD has to respond, not just 30 days from when they receive it.


----------



## Tigger1

ScubaCat said:


> No, you set closing date in the contract which has to be at least 30 days from when the contract is executed.  Then, if the closing date you set passes without hearing a response, you can then close.
> 
> Look at your contract and you'll see a closing date.  That's how long DVD has to respond, not just 30 days from when they receive it.


Dang, that means closing would not happen on time.


----------



## Phijammamama

It feels quiet on the ROFR side.  Maybe there was a slow down in sales due to the virus situation...?


----------



## CmdrThor

Phijammamama said:


> It feels quiet on the ROFR side.  Maybe there was a slow down in sales due to the virus situation...?



The DVC Sales office is closed.


----------



## justadreamaway77

I'd be very surprised if they are completely shut down. People may be working from home, but I can't see Disney shutting down their sales completely.


----------



## CmdrThor

justadreamaway77 said:


> I'd be very surprised if they are completely shut down. People may be working from home, but I can't see Disney shutting down their sales completely.



Call them.  Message says the sales office is closed until further notice.


----------



## justadreamaway77

CmdrThor said:


> Call them.  Message says the sales office is closed until further notice.


That doesn't mean they aren't working from home, the office is closed but I'm sure people are still working. My husband's office and my school are closed but we are both still working. I don't know any white collar job that isn't still working from home. My sister in law sells hospice services to nursing homes and even she is working from home.


----------



## Phijammamama

CmdrThor said:


> The DVC Sales office is closed.


Aha.  I had assumed they were working remotely.  Guess I will be waiting a while longer


----------



## justadreamaway77

We just sent an add-on contract to ROFR yesterday and my agent just confirmed that the admin department is still open and ROFR's are still being processed. ROFR is probably not showing up much because the market has probably slowed down. We got a great deal on a crazy loaded contract (full points from 2018 and 2019) so we snagged it even though the market will probably go down a bit.


----------



## karalecia26

karalecia26 said:


> Karasawyer26---$100-$18234-160-SSR-Mar-13/19, 160/20, 160/21- sent 3/12



UPDATE Passed ROFR today 4/1...We are excited but also a little nervous too!


----------



## Amanda Sam

karalecia26 said:


> UPDATE Passed RPFR today 4/1...We are excited but also a little nervous too!



Congratulations! Ours went into ROFR on 3/12 also! Can’t wait to hear something!


----------



## Phijammamama

Just heard we passed!  I am too embarrassed to enter the official thread of details.  I don’t want to get slammed at how high I paid for BCV 100 pt contract.  But we sent on 3/13 so passed 4/1.  I never expected it to get taken, but it still feels good to be moving to the next step. ETA: This was the sale we tried 5 different resale contracts among 3 different agencies to finally get a BCV contract to “stick”.


----------



## Jetku

Phijammamama said:


> Just heard we passed!  I am too embarrassed to enter the official thread of details.  I don’t want to get slammed at how high I paid for BCV 100 pt contract.  But we sent on 3/13 so passed 4/1.  I never expected it to get taken, but it still feels good to be moving to the next step. ETA: This was the sale we tried 5 different resale contracts among 3 different agencies to finally get a BCV contract to “stick”.



If it works for you, no shame to be had. We had a great AKV deal that was taken recently (others at the same price passed)... and now we passed at a high price. But getting what you want at a price that you’re comfortable with is all that matters!


----------



## justadreamaway77

Phijammamama said:


> Just heard we passed!  I am too embarrassed to enter the official thread of details.  I don’t want to get slammed at how high I paid for BCV 100 pt contract.  But we sent on 3/13 so passed 4/1.  I never expected it to get taken, but it still feels good to be moving to the next step. ETA: This was the sale we tried 5 different resale contracts among 3 different agencies to finally get a BCV contract to “stick”.


Whatever makes you happy.  Plus there could be other factors.  We paid $8 higher than we wanted on ours but at the last minute another bidder came in and we just went ahead and accepted the owner's counter.  The loaded points on it were worth it and it had our same UY, so in the end it was worth it to us!  Congrats!


----------



## Phijammamama

justadreamaway77 said:


> Whatever makes you happy.  Plus there could be other factors.  We paid $8 higher than we wanted on ours but at the last minute another bidder came in and we just went ahead and accepted the owner's counter.  The loaded points on it were worth it and it had our same UY, so in the end it was worth it to us!  Congrats!


So true.  We had four other offers, some even accepted, that ran into road blocks. Getting the a low point contract and UY lined up with something like BCV is a bit like finding Kevin.  By the 5th contract-attempt, we ran into a mulitple offer situation and the seller asked for everyone’s final offer.  I was so ready to actually get to closing I went for it at full asking price.


----------



## justadreamaway77

We got ours for $10 less than their original asking price. It was a lower point (100) as well. I've been watching for about two months and it was the first contract with the same UY, same resort, and 100 or less points that wasn't stripped though 2021! Since they came down $1,000 my husband and I figured we both compromised and should move on.


----------



## pangyal

Updated- working on getting the new thread ready, so please bring your coffees or (let's be real here) your cocktails of choice and head over to that one shortly


----------

